# Top 5 "..." List



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2011)

So yeah my life is kind of empty, as you can tell with my post count. So I decided to create top 5 videos on my youtube channel. Seem to be a big hit on youtube *100+ comments on each one* and will be updating my video list regularly throughout this entire month. Anyway go! Answer the ones that I've already listed with your own list! Make sure to check back fools. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNqhqPzO9NY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peLKWRy3-wg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEwXeZ5lG1A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcmK4iIQrZQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUPP8UQlKbI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvFJk52xIek[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rccoU-w2ydM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBuPKbC--aQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM2YNm_vPJY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwxC-4Bd89c[/YOUTUBE]

More coming soon! Will be updated! 



Furious George said:


> *For Reference Purposes*....
> 
> *Furious George*
> 
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 5, 2011)

wait wait wait  a second...are u implying that my life is empty?


----------



## Random (Aug 5, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> wait wait wait  a second...are u implying that my life is empty?



I think he is


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> wait wait wait  a second...are u implying that my life is empty?



Yes...kind of...no...I meant more me, cause just moved so still getting use to being here. So for me it's empty, for you...you just like to post


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

Even if one works from 9 to 5, has to cook dinner and do administration, one can find the time to do what you did. =)

tl;dr: I know you're joking, but I just wanna put it out there: Your life is not necissarily empty.

Nice vids, too.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

Only watched the Top 5 RPG one.

Ehhh...I dunno. I don't necessarily agree with your list...but you have Persona 4 and FFVII on it...so...eh...I dunno....

But you said you don't care for CT so its good. Such an average RPG.


----------



## Krory (Aug 5, 2011)

inb4 "ME2 is not an RPG."


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

Well he already covered it on his video.

I just never cared for KotR or Demon Souls. I've yet to finish ME2 though.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2011)

Well I want list people, list em! 

@Scizor - Yeah, I mean I work so it keeps me preoccupied. I just haven't meet to many people here yet, so I do lots of videos in my free time.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

Well...any lists?

Cause I want to do my own top 5 RPG too!


----------



## Krory (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, yeah. I'll do a list.

Also I am surprised by your best superhero games list but I highly, highly approve of your number one choice.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> @Scizor - Yeah, I mean I work so it keeps me preoccupied. I just haven't meet to many people here yet, so I do lots of videos in my free time.



I understand. Nothing wrong with that, imo.

And I'd post my list of top 5 console RPGs, but I've heard from a VERY reliable source that I don't know **** in that department.

And that source was right.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2011)

Do list of the ones I have up already. New ones up next few days. Got "Best Sandbox" and "Best Shooter' Next few days. 

@Superhero - Well I meant just superhero from comics. Otherwise Infamous 2 prob be on there. However, Wolverine deserves my number 1 for comic hero games 



Scizor said:


> I understand. Nothing wrong with that, imo.
> 
> And I'd post my list of top 5 console RPGs, but I've heard from a VERY reliable source that I don't know **** in that department.
> 
> And that source was right.



Well it's all an opinion. List em. I don't care what people say, I just like to see different opinions.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2011)

Ohh, Crazy, be honest with me.... has your taste improved? 

I wanna know before I give your show undeserved hits.


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

Well I just watched and liked all his videos on NF brotherhood principles. 

I'll post some lists tonight when I get off work.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

Props for not listing shitty Fallout 3.

Mass Effect>Fallout all day everyday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Aren't some of those clips of "Demon's Souls" from Dark Souls? 


I disagree with your list.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Well it's all an opinion. List em. I don't care what people say, I just like to see different opinions.



..Alright. Here goes nothing:

5. Tales of Legendia
4. Dragon quest VIII
3. Tales of Vesperia
2. Tales of Symphonia
1. Tales of the Abyss

Major fanboyism, I guess


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2011)

My RPG experience outside of Square Enix is limited at best. I don't have a lot of confidence in my Top 4 (Nothing feel right in the 5 spot. Sorry.) 


4). *Dragon Quest VIII*- If FFVII was the RPG that got me into RPGS, DQVIII was the RPG that taught me to look for more in my RPGs then just grand stories and cool cutscenes. Great characters, addictive gameplay, great presentation... Never been pulled so quickly and so deeply into a game before.

3). *Final Fantasy VI*- No explanation needed, I think.

2). *Xenogears*- When FFVII came out I thought it was going to be on top for awhile... but really, it only took one year to dethrone it. This game... I could talk about this game all day. It had a perfect soundtrack, one of the best stories in gaming period, awesome characters, decent pacing, MECHS. The battle systems wasn't the greatest but it served its purpose. I love this game.

1). *Final Fantasy IX*- Everyone loves this game and yet I STILL feel like its underrated. We had a great character in Zidane, some of the most brilliant character designs in the series' history, a whimsical atmosphere in sharp contrast to the dark and deep themes the game covered, a simple but well-done fighting system, fitting soundtrack, huge cities and fairy-taleish presentation. Square made good games after FFIX but I think FFIX represents the last time Square really put this level of thought and heart into an RPG. 

I don't play enough Superhero games to come up with a proper list. 

--------------------

Your list wasn't bad Crazy. Hurry up with those other top 5 videos.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

1.Final Fantasy Tactics
2.Final Fantasy VII
3.Kingdom Hearts
4.Nocturne 
5.Breath of Fire IV

This is just list your five favorites anyway, if it wasn't restricted to console I would say Diablo 2 as number 1.

Honorable mentions to Final Fantasy VI, Xenogears, Mass Effect, Disgaea, Gradia, and Secret of Mana.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 5, 2011)

I thought the RPG list was good. Dunno where there's a lot of room for people to get pissed at. All of those games were pretty groundbreaking in their own way. Even if you personally didn't like one of them, I don't you can call any of them "shit".

Super-hero lists were okay. I think there's a few worse ones you could've listed, but of course you can't list them if you havn't played them. 

As for good ones, I'm surprised not a single spider-man game showed up considering his games are usually pretty good. (At least in comparison to most)

As for my own list, I don't really think I can do that with any form a certainty. But here's my quick take at it... there's a lot of RPGS I've played and I can't remember them all off the top of my head. #1 and #2 are for sure, the other 3 not so much.

1. FF7
2. Demons Souls
3. Front Mission 3
4. Drakengard
5. Phantasy Star Online

Something like that.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 5, 2011)

Ugh crazymtf that's your voice bro?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Ugh crazymtf that's your voice bro?



Why the "ugh"? What's wrong with his voice?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 5, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Why the "ugh"? What's wrong with his voice?



His voice sounds higher than expected, well me personally.

Anyway.

1. Xenogears
2. SMT1
3. Persona 2
4. Ys Oath In Felghana
5. Sora no Kiseki


----------



## Krory (Aug 5, 2011)

I could add all of my reasonings and rationalities behind this but who am I kidding... does anyone care?  So here's just a list.

Top RPGs:

5. Breath of Fire III
4. Suikoden II
3. Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
2. Final Fantasy Tactics
1. Mass Effect 2


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> I could add all of my reasonings and rationalities behind this but who am I kidding... does anyone care?  So here's just a list.
> 
> Top RPGs:
> 
> ...



Oh I can list FFT? That's my number one then.

Always felt that fell more into strategy than rpg.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2011)

Krory said:


> I could add all of my reasonings and rationalities behind this but who am I kidding... does anyone care?  So here's just a list.



People care! Everyone read *my* explanations... right?


----------



## Krory (Aug 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh I can list FFT? That's my number one then.
> 
> Always felt that fell more into strategy than rpg.



It's a strategy-RPG. 




Furious George said:


> People care! Everyone read *my* explanations... right?



Yeah, but you and crazymtf seem to be the head honchos when it comes to true video game critique around here. 

And CMX now that he's posting reviews and shit.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 5, 2011)

No top 5 Hopsin tracks?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 5, 2011)

As far as the ones I enjoyed the most and only listed one from each series:

1. FF9
2. Mass Effect 2
3. Dragon Age
4. KotR
5. Morrowind


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 5, 2011)

If you didn't list Breath of Fire III nor Suikoden II, you've never played an RPG game.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

Furious George said:


> My RPG experience outside of Square Enix is limited at best. I don't have a lot of confidence in my Top 4 (Nothing feel right in the 5 spot. Sorry.)
> 
> 
> 4). *Dragon Quest VIII*- If FFVII was the RPG that got me into RPGS, DQVIII was the RPG that taught me to look for more in my RPGs then just grand stories and cool cutscenes. Great characters, addictive gameplay, great presentation... Never been pulled so quickly and so deeply into a game before.
> ...



Xenogears instead of Xenosaga...+1 point from me now  More to come! 



ensoriki said:


> Ugh crazymtf that's your voice bro?



Yes Sir! 



Krory said:


> It's a strategy-RPG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, you hear that Furious? Me and You are head honchos around here for gaming. Win! And to think when we first posted here all we did was argue 



KLoWn said:


> No top 5 Hopsin tracks?



Rep for knowing hopsin!


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, you guys are two of the very, very few intelligent ones.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

Why thank you! Well this forum goes through it's good and bads with posters. But most who stay seem pretty good with their shit. Furious has been around forever, so I know he knows his shit. I also know SS3 and Donkey know their shit, but they barely post anymore. Awesome has some awesome (No pun) taste. Esura seems to be a pretty cool guy, def leans more towards Japanese games but he's still cool. The boss is cool, though she can be a bit crazy *IN LOVE* with games  You seem to have good taste too, so see there's a few 

Got plenty of more but just naming a few people I know who seem to know their stuff and don't flip their shit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

>Seem to

WELL GEE, SCREW YOU TOO.

It's because I liked Alan Wake, isn't it?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Holy shit, you hear that Furious? Me and You are head honchos around here for gaming. Win! And to think when we first posted here all we did was argue



Yeah, I'm still a little confused about Garrus saying that. I don't think I deserve that title. 

With you it sort of makes sense because you review stuff and it can never be said that you don't stick to your guns on your opinions (even when they are horribly wrong)... but me, I pretty much just bark at people here. 

And I'm not so much smart as I am long-winded.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Furious George said:


> And I'm not so much smart as I am long-winded.



It's possible to be both.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 6, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, I'm still a little confused about Garrus saying that. I don't think I deserve that title.



Sure you do, you actually analyze stuff. Most of what goes on here is a pissing party of "no I'm right, you're wrong."


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Gnome pretty much said it all. It really comes out in the Developer Tournament and I think you're probably one of the small handful of people here that can just as easily leave things to "agree to disagree" then to ramble and rage on and on and on and on.

And Gnome seems to overall be the most chillaxed person in this section.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 6, 2011)

Since we're all giving each other titles here I can say that Garrus is like the official anchorman in this section, always giving us depressing news about virgins ruining gaming with pointless hacks and Chinese folks selling their kids. 

Oh, and his trolls are usually funny... and when he's up to it he can get pretty analytical himself. 

-------------------------

The bromance here is getting a bit awkward, so I'll just break the ice. 

ahem. 
*
NO HOMO*.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 6, 2011)

I am actually wondering if I should keep my reviews in my blogs. It seems no one really gets to see my reviews 

A rivalry between me and CMX for written reviews


----------



## Gnome (Aug 6, 2011)

I fear reading CMX's reviews, for I don't know if I may stumble across something that may scar me for life.

I used to write reviews when I got bored, but I played so many games, keeping it up was insane. I'm currently in the works of making a blog with my brother as we are collaborating on some game design work though.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

I've written reviews before for things but never really bothered to show many people and it was mostly movies and stuff. I'm mostly of the mindset that people, in general, couldn't be arsed to care what I think about things. That's why I stick to trolling. C is the resident reviewer anyways.

Though my brother does keep asking me to do video game reviews and such for his blog he wants to start.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Seem to
> 
> WELL GEE, SCREW YOU TOO.
> 
> It's because I liked Alan Wake, isn't it?



I knew you sounded familiar. Stop changing the freaking name, I forget who you are  Garrus is it? Of course your opinions are awesome. We double teamed Dragon Age 2 haters back in the day. We won, they lost  And I like Alan Wake, just very disappointing. 



Furious George said:


> Yeah, I'm still a little confused about Garrus saying that. I don't think I deserve that title.
> 
> With you it sort of makes sense because you review stuff and it can never be said that you don't stick to your guns on your opinions (even when they are horribly wrong)... but me, I pretty much just bark at people here.
> 
> And I'm not so much smart as I am long-winded.



Well It's hard to change my mind, that's for sure. I usually have an opinion and stick with it. So we may not agree but at least the respect is there. 

And Gnome is pretty chill guy, never post any stupid shit. Can't say the same for a lot of people on this forum. 

And crazymoron is a fucking crazy moron, but he's funny as hell so I like him. 

And no I'm not gay to any of you. But since I only know girls here in Florida and live with them I need some bromance in my life. Even on these forums


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

This is my last name change. I went to Krory because it's an older name that most people elsewhere (namely the Blender) knew me by so it was semi-historical and iconic for me. What most of my friends knew me under... besides Splintered who knew me under the Kiba name and called me "Kibbles."

Might I just take this moment to say I fucking hate Florida. But I digress... in fact, I think this entire thread has digressed.

I'd do a best superhero list but it'd be pretty much identical to crazymtf. Top two would definitely be Arkham Asylum and Wolverine: Origins. Those were amazing games. I didn't play it much, but Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions was pretty cool.

I also have a deep love for Maximum Carnage.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

I like it here. Nice and slow compared to NYC chaotic shit. Plus the girls here are fine as fuck 

As for Spider-man SD, I loved it. It would of been right before punisher, both got a 8.5 from me. Wasn't sure which to put on, thought I'd give Punisher some love. Hulk UD was close behind Spidy too.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'd do a best superhero list but it'd be pretty much identical to crazymtf. Top two would definitely be Arkham Asylum and Wolverine: Origins. Those were amazing games.



Wolverine: Origins is an amazing game but God of Wars aren't?  

Psst, your bias is showing.



crazymtf said:


> I like it here. Nice and slow compared to NYC chaotic shit. Plus the girls here are fine as fuck



Florida girls can't be finer then NYC girls, particularly Queens. 



Gnome said:


> I fear reading CMX's reviews, for I don't know if I may stumble across something that may scar me for life.



I fear him too.  That and he plays games I haven't played.

*About Reviews:* I do reviews from time-to-time but my PS3 dying has thrown me out of the loop.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

I haven't played a lot of recent superhero games. Admittedly that Punisher one looked fucking badass but I just couldn't get around to it. There were many years when my gaming experiences were very, very limited unfortunately.

But I enjoyed a lot of old superhero games. Like the old X-Men Arcade game. Or the '93 X-Men game by Sega, or X-Men: Mutant Apocalypse. As I mentioned, Maximum Carnage was pretty awesome and Separation Anxiety.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> I haven't played a lot of recent superhero games. Admittedly that Punisher one looked fucking badass but I just couldn't get around to it. There were many years when my gaming experiences were very, very limited unfortunately.
> 
> But I enjoyed a lot of old superhero games. Like the old X-Men Arcade game. Or the '93 X-Men game by Sega, or X-Men: Mutant Apocalypse. As I mentioned, Maximum Carnage was pretty awesome and Separation Anxiety.



Oh no, your not getting out of this that easily! This post doesn't address your bias. 

How is it that a man can say that GoW clone Wolverine: Origins is awesome and then tear down GoW? Explain yourself.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wolverine: Origins is an amazing game but God of Wars aren't?
> 
> Psst, your bias is showing.



For what it was? Yes. It was a simple movie tie-in game after a long line of Wolverine games that were mostly undeserving. It was the first game about Wolverine that was... well, what Wolverine was. Fucking brutal. Maybe I'd feel better about God of War if I weren't lead to believe that people think it's a triple-A title. But that's why Wolverine is great, and God of War is not - the marketing. It works as a good movie tie-in and quick-cash game. Not as an epic adventure.

And... Kratos is just annoying and not entertaining. And STOP TRYING TO SHOVE GREEK MYTHOLOGY DOWN MY THROAT. YES. I GET IT. ZEUS IS A DOUCHEBAG. YOUR CHEESY STAR WARS-ESQUE TWIST DOES NOT MAKE UP FOR THAT.

Just sayin'.

Also, boss fights that are NOT just button-tap sequences. There are other factors, but I don't feel like getting into them.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Why thank you! Well this forum goes through it's good and bads with posters. But most who stay seem pretty good with their shit. Furious has been around forever, so I know he knows his shit. I also know SS3 and Donkey know their shit, but they barely post anymore. Awesome has some awesome (No pun) taste. Esura seems to be a pretty cool guy, def leans more towards Japanese games but he's still cool. The boss is cool, though she can be a bit crazy *IN LOVE* with games  You seem to have good taste too, so see there's a few
> 
> Got plenty of more but just naming a few people I know who seem to know their stuff and don't flip their shit.



See, I knew someone could say something nice about me here. I'll rep you in 24 hours. 


Ok, as promised, my top five RPG list. I'm going to be real on this.

5. *Grandia II *- Awesome cast of characters, epic story about fighting the video game equivalent of the Devil and shit and epic battle system. One of the few games where I cried twice in. I'm going to miss you Mareg. 

4. *Dragon Quest VIII* - First DQ game I ever played, and its the only DQ game I've ever enjoyed fully thus far. Despite the generic main character, the rest of the cast made up for his silence. You have Yangus, the badass with the Cockney accent who reminds me of my elder brother in many ways (a.k.a. just make him black and you have my elder brother), Jessica the hot spellcaster with the big tits, Angelo the....lame. I'll admit I didn't care for him too much. But then you had the talking fucking Toad, the shit with Dhoulmagus and all the "poof poof" you can take! Also, that twist at the end with the generic main character was cool too.

3. *Final Fantasy X *- I'll admit, I have a love-hate relationship with this game. I love the characters, Yuna, the story, the character designs, Yuna, the soundtrack, and Yuna but I just absolutely fucking hate the Sphere Grid with every last ounce of blood in my body. Nonetheless, I love alot of stuff in this game and it tends to overshadow my immense hatred for that putrid vile refuse of waste they call Sphere Grid.

2. *Kingdom Hearts* - I'll be honest, I wasn't too hot into Disney prior to this game. While I loved stuff like Lion King, Gargoyles, Darkwing Duck, Goof Troops, Tales Spin and all that shit that hyped kids up, the Disney "classics" like Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, Pinocchio...you know, that shit. I didn't dig it. Oh, and I hate Mickey Mouse too. So me to actually enjoy a game where I play with a kid with a giant key fighting in Disney-inspired worlds, something must of resonated with me...and it did.

Kingdom Hearts is an incredibly charming and intoxicating game. From the well written characters, to the incredible battle system, and to even the awesome Final Fantasy cameos, its hard to explain everything I liked about it without going into a full blown review so I'll keep it brief and focus on the single factor that enamoured me with this game. Kingdom Hearts has an extremely well written storyline. Kingdom Hearts is quite literally the second RPG I ever felt a personal connection to the characters to, odd as that may sound. I really felt for Sora and his struggles and I'm man enough to admit that I shed a tear when he did the ultimate sacrifice for his baby. Manly shit right there. Just a great game overall, but just shy of nirvana.

1. *Final Fantasy VII* - My first true RPG I ever played. This is a game that, even now with the sheer amount of experience I have in the genre, seems to just do almost everything right. From its colorful cast of characters to the villain that truly feels like a villain to even the diverse areas you can explore within the game, this game just had everything, especially the music. Although I'm not really his biggest fan, Nobou Uematsu's work shine brightly in this game more than any other FF game. Each song seem perfectly crafted to fit the mood and atmosphere of each surrounding that you went to and its really catchy too. 

Obviously certain aspects haven't held up throughout the years, such as the graphics. Nonetheless, the charm, at least for me is still there. This game is really something to me, and I don't know if I would even be the hardcore gamer I am today if it wasn't for FFVII. It was the gateway drug that made me want to play more video games that were outside my genre comfort zone, which at that time was nothing but platformers and fighters. This game deserves the top of the list for sure.

EDIT: I need to get into video game reviewing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2011)

On superhero games, sad Hulk Ultimate Destruction was not mentioned.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> On superhero games, sad Hulk Ultimate Destruction was not mentioned.



Crazy did say that Hulk: UD and Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions were not far behind.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone reading my stuff?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> Crazy did say that Hulk: UD and Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions were not far behind.



He didn't mention Hulk in the video anyway.

Edit:


			
				crazyguy said:
			
		

> Hulk UD was close behind Spidy too.


Ah ok.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 6, 2011)

*Garrus:* You win this round. 

Okay, what can I say about *Esura*.... 

Well, you're overall a friendly guy and I think you'd be pretty cool IRL but in internet world.... the weaboo is really strong with you, and its hard to get passed. Doesn't help that you're pretty vocal.  

But, you do atleast explain yourself and that's always admirable. And you take our constant heckling pretty well. 

And I agree about the love-hate relationship with FFX.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> He didn't mention Hulk in the video anyway.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Ah ok.



Reading is fundamental.

On an off note, I've realized that four of my five choices shows that I apparently have an almost deranged fascination with innocent leading characters being betrayed by their best friends. Ryu betrayed by Teepo in BoFIII. Riou betrayed by Jowy in Suikoden II. Ramza betrayed by Delita in FFT. And Denim betrayed by Vice (WHETHER YOU'RE GOOD OR BAD, EVEN) in TO.

God, I need help.

And for those curious, I'd probably throw Tales of Phantasia and Tales of Symphonia in at least the top ten for RPGs.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Well at least someone read my list. 

And ouch, I need to shake that weeaboo image here considering I don't consider myself that enamoured with the Japanese culture at all (actually, its less attractive the more you learn about it...glad to be an American). I don't even like Japanese seiyuus or go around saying kawaii desur or whatever that means and stuff. I just like Japanese video games and English dubbed animes (can watch subs but really prefer English). 

I tend to like Japanese games because they seem...not stale to me. I don't know if that makes sense or not. Japanese ideas seems to come out of nowhere whereas western video games keep wanting to fucking emulate Hollywood and shit...ugh.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually, now that I give it more thought I may need to revise my list completely.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well at least someone read my list.
> 
> And ouch, I need to shake that weeaboo image. I don't even like Japanese seiyuus or go around saying kawaii desur or whatever that means and stuff. I just like Japanese video games and English dubbed animes (can watch subs but really prefer English).



I read your list but in all honesty, only skimmed the details (besides DQVIII and Grandia II). All stuff I've heard before, no offense. I don't really need to read for the millionth time how charming Kindgom Hearts is, or how great the Square-cameos are (even though most of the time it results in a horribly-portrayed character like Seifer or even worse... Setzer). Or for the five-millionth time of how great of a villain Sephiroth is when he's really not (something that Final Fantasy is overall lacking in, in my opinion).

Sorry. But in all fairness, I wouldn't expect you to listen to what I have to say either.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> I read your list but in all honesty, only skimmed the details (besides DQVIII and Grandia II). *All stuff I've heard before, no offense.* I don't really need to read for the millionth time how charming Kindgom Hearts is, or how great the Square-cameos are (even though most of the time it results in a horribly-portrayed character like Seifer or even worse... Setzer). Or for the five-millionth time of how great of a villain Sephiroth is when he's really not (something that Final Fantasy is overall lacking in, in my opinion).
> 
> *Sorry. But in all fairness, I wouldn't expect you to listen to what I have to say either.*


Wow, I'm hurt. 

Granted, you tend to annoy me from time to time but if you put the effort into writing something, I'd read it regardless, provided it is eligible. Just state your piece and be done with it.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 6, 2011)

Sephiroth really wasn't a great villain, but I'm sure a lot of you have heard this debate before.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Provided it's eligible... or legible?


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sephiroth really wasn't a great villain, but I'm sure a lot of you have heard this debate before.



"Debate" implies there's no real right or wrong.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 6, 2011)

There are still people persistent about the fact that he's a good villain.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> There are still people persistent about the fact that he's a good villain.



What're you gonna do... there are still people persistent about the fact that W. Bush was a good President.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> Provided it's eligible... or legible?



You know what I mean man! Make the list. I promise you I wont shrug your list off like you shrugged mines. gun



I personally think Sephiroth is a great villain, on numerous accounts actually, but you guys have your minds made up and so do I. Agree to disagree people? 

EDIT: Ugh...Bush....such a waste of eight years.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well at least someone read my list.
> 
> And ouch, I need to shake that weeaboo image here considering I don't consider myself that enamoured with the Japanese culture at all. I don't even like Japanese seiyuus or go around saying kawaii desur or whatever that means and stuff. I just like Japanese video games and English dubbed animes (can watch subs but really prefer English).
> 
> I tend to like Japanese games because they seem...not stale to me. I don't know if that makes sense or not. Japanese ideas seems to come out of nowhere, and I like that shit. Its why I started reading mangas over Western comics 10+ years ago.



Well, in a Gaming section all you really have to do is go crazy over Japanese games and show a constant disdain for Western ones and voila, weeaboo. Saying kawaii (and you're lucky you don't. I would have to neg you every chance I got) isn't required. 

With me, I just sort of grew out of the Japanese craze and am only recently giving Western games a fair shot. I used to hate on stuff like Halo and Half-Life but when I got to play them I saw their strengths. 

I don't want to get into a debate but usually *when people say western games are stale they mean military shooters are stale*. The western market is pretty varied and I don't think that the same can be said for the Eastern one... Japanese devs and publishers admitting it themselves.

*Sephiroth:* Here we have an *okay* villain with *great* build-up. That's pretty much Sephiroth's secret.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know what I mean man! Make the list. I promise you I wont shrug your list off like you shrugged mines.



Hey, I only shrugged off three-fifths of it.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 6, 2011)

Cool lists. Maybe I'll post mines.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

I think when I wake up tomorrow I'll revise my RPG list and maybe detail my thoughts, then.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 6, 2011)

Wait a sec... 

Its almost 3 in the morning, you losers! Keeping me up with all this random bonding!  I gotta get up in like 4 hours to work!

G'night, chumps. Giving this thread 5 stars for being more awesome then it intended to.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Than.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Well, in a Gaming section all you really have to do is go crazy over Japanese games and show a constant disdain for Western ones and voila, weeaboo. Saying kawaii (and you're lucky you don't. I would have to neg you every chance I got) isn't required.
> 
> With me, I just sort of grew out of the Japanese craze and am only recently giving Western games a fair shot. I used to hate on stuff like Halo and Half-Life but when I got to play them I saw their strengths.
> 
> I don't want to get into a debate but usually *when people say western games are stale they mean military shooters are stale*. The western market is pretty varied and I don't think that the same can be said for the Eastern one... Japanese devs and publishers admitting it themselves.



Actually, I don't hate Western games, but I'm not going to wank over them cause everyone else do. And obviously, not every Western game is stale, and not every Japanese game is a breathe of fresh air. I guess I personally just hate much of the Western game mentality, which most seem to want to emulate Hollywood movies of the early 90s. Prime example, Uncharted. The game is an extremely average third person shooter...extremely, whos only charm is Hollywood-esque set pieces, or CoD...ok maybe my view is distored by the sheer amount of fucking dudebro shooters. Now Bioshock is an example of a Western game that is pretty cool in concept and design and I enjoyed it thoroughly. Same with Assassin's Creed series, and I'm even growing to like Mass Effect 2 (Tali is so cute).

But I find it odd that you said you, "grew out of the Japanese craze" though. For me, it was never about any craze or Japanese stuff being the popular shit. I just generally always adored the wackiness of their games and comics design and story wise. Maybe it was due to being tired of the local shit and seeing something greener on the other side, I dunno. I remember when I was younger getting tired of Batman and Spiderman...but whoa...wtf!? Kenshiro just totally fucked this dude up with 10000 fists? The fuck!? Kenshiro would whoop Superman's ass. It didn't help that my dad, who was in the comic industry for a brief period before I was born, found American shit formulaic at the time too and immersed me in anything odd or shit, from any country, anything that's outside of the norm box.

TLR

I think I'm getting off topic. Well at least you have more insight on why I think the way I do.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 6, 2011)

I think we need to open you up to some more WRPGs, Esura.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

They are mostly on PC, and I don't do PC gaming for any games that's not doujin fighters.

That said, I own Mass Effect 2 (can't decide on a decent Femshep or Maleblackshep so I keep starting over after like 10 hours), Fallout 3 (I quit it), Dragon Age Origins (quit it, fuck the Broken Circle's Fade), and Oblivion (awesome until you realize the leveling is bullshit).

Ironically, the one thing I do like most about stuff here is the Tolkien inspired worlds. I have an Elf fetish and I love some Dritz do Urden. I love the kings and queens and knights saving the bitches and stopping the evil wizard and all that shit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 6, 2011)

DQVIII
Chrono Trigger
FFIX
Xenogears
FFT
Suikoden II

Not a top 5 but whatever


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

I really need to get around to finishing FFIX one of these days.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

Updated on first post. Top 5 best sandbox!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rccoU-w2ydM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 6, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Why the "ugh"? What's wrong with his voice?



Nothing, I just like being a dick


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Drizzt. 

Just sayin'.

Now back to bed. Then I'll make a relevant post.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

When wake up wanna see a top 5 sandbox list!!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rccoU-w2ydM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 6, 2011)

I guess, I can give my top 5 Hack and Slash and Beat em ups (May change by 2012):

5. Devil May Cry 4: Sure, the story sucks, and the backtracking when playing as dante is bullshit, but the combat is fluid as ever and switching between styles on the fly with Dante was a good idea for keeping Comboability up. And Nero is Johnny Young Bosch, AKA Lelouch, Vash, or Ichigo. Whats not to love?

4. God Hand: Funny, hard as hell, but extremely fun to play, God Hand basically feels like you are playing a Fist of The North Star video game, except with a guy who is a crass asshole that's a pretty good guy when you get to know his character better.

3. Fist Of The North Star: Kens rage: As for an actual Fist Of The North Star game, Tecmo Koei really knew how to adapt a good manga into a game, with all the styles and attacks from the manga, yet just as violent and badass.

2. Onimusha Dawn of Dreams: While the Onimusha series has always been good, this game redefined the series, in a way that Resident Evil 4 was for the Resident Evil games. A really awesome leveling system, an insane amount of weapons, and rather likable characters make this one of the more memorable games I've played in the hack and slash genre.

1. Bayonetta: All I have to say is, damn. This game is truly awesome, and truly is one of the redefining action games of this decade, from pushing the scale of the battles to levels never heard of before, having one of the most insanely quick and stylish combat systems ever produced, and a rather enjoyable character who's sexual antics are an obvious parody of the over the top sexualization in video games, this game wll always have a place in my heart.

With Asura's Wrath on the horizon, I might have to turn this Top 5 list into a six, so that Bayonetta might be bumped down to number two. Thats how awesome Asura's Wrath looks to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

Why in the blue fucking hell is that piece of shit Ken's Revenge on there!?!?!?! You have God of War, Darksiders, Castlevania, and SO many more great hack and slash games. And you choose that piece of horrible shit!? WHAT!!!!!???!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 6, 2011)

Kens Rage, horrible? WHy most certainly not, my good man. I love it very much, because it recreates the anime and manga to a t.

I haven't played Darksiders or much Castlevania, and God of War, while cool, lost is fervor a long time ago, The only thing I'm going for that series now is getting the HD and origin collections, that's it.

And please don't insult my opnions, please? It was my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 6, 2011)

At least you're starting out with excellent western games, Esura. I think if I had to I'd call Bioshock and Mass Effect 2, perfect examples of the west's ingenuity and original concept/design for games, especially Bioshock. Maybe not Mass Effect 2 as much, but it completely improved upon everything that's been done before.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Kens Rage, horrible? WHy most certainly not, my good man. I love it very much, because it recreates the anime and manga to a t.
> 
> I haven't played Darksiders or much Castlevania, and God of War, while cool, lost is fervor a long time ago, The only thing I'm going for that series now is getting the HD and origin collections, that's it.
> 
> And please don't insult my opnions, please? It was my opinion and I'm sticking to it.



Man you gotta grab Darksiders and Castlevania, asap. As for your opinion, no problem. I'm just stating man, Ken's Revenge is fucking horrid. Horrible gameplay mirrored by sloppy story presentation and disgusting graphics. As a fan of the show you should want so much better.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 6, 2011)

But it mirrors the Manga perfectly and it takes the color scheme from the manga as well.

I like the game for it, and I find it to be a good game on its own standing, too.

It's considered to be an even better adaption of Fist of the North Star than the Arc System Works fighting game is in japan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2011)

Ken's rage was pretty awesome.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't know people disliked Ken's Rage.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

The fuck alternate reality em I living in!?!?! Ken's revenge is "GOOD" by 3 people...omfg...

I think I'm going to go crazy. The weight behind each punch? Yeah cause every movement was so awkward when he punched. The bosses were ridiculous and did such bullshit combos. The movement in general actually felt stiff, more so then any other Dynasty Warriors title before it. The environments were somehow worse then even Bleach's...UGH you guys HURT ME!!!!

Here's my full reason of why I hate that game! - 



And yes plenty hate Ken's Revenge. As it scored pretty bad everywhere except Destroid but they suck


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 6, 2011)

The fact of the matter is, is that it adapts the original manga perfectly, even most of the color scheme is the same, with slight differences to differentiate certain characters.

Even if the movements were stiff, It was still fun seeing peoples heads explode.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, the game is almost piece by piece following the manga. Even the voice actors are top notch. Also, the graphics...lets just say that they are the best out of any other Musou game.

Normally I tend to dislike Destructoid alot because...Jim is a odd friend. I think the only thing I do agree with the friend on is his Musou reviews.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

*Top 5 Sandbox Games*

*5. Way of the Samurai 2*
There's nothing overtly special about the story or the characters of Way of the Samurai. It is very much an open-ended game, not unlike Fallout 3. A nameless, faceless samurai that sticks your nose into other peoples' business with the intent of being either a douche or chivalrous... or a combination of both. Like I said, not a lot of depth there.

What is there, something that I remember being present enough to keep both my older brother and I occupied (especially my older brother since he is not much for feudal Japan sort of things), is sword fighting and sword collecting. Being able to travel the, admittedly, small area and serve different factions while fighting opposing factions... in my case, for the sole intent of finding the next coolest samurai or ninja sword, and perhaps a fighting stance that was new to me.


*5. Dead Rising 2*
I am admittedly a bit bias. I typically jump on and slobber all over anything that's related to zombies. Or at least I used to. Storywise, there's nothing new or unique to Dead Rising. A zombie outbreak that is, surprise!, related to vast conspiracies. Far from a horror game, but Dead Rising 2 took the zombie genre and made it more over-the-top than the first title (which itself was an obvious nod to Romero's Dawn of the Dead).

Dead Rising 2, like its predecessor, has the uniquely awesome ability to combine random items to make awesome weapons... even if they make absolutely no sense whatsoever. But that's the fun of it. It's not a very "serious" game in that respect (when you can run around wearing a Servbot mask while smashing zombies with a fire axe duct-taped to a sledgehammer, that much is obvious).

One thing that I think does deserve note is Dead Rising 2 puts more focus than most zombie flicks or games on what the game dubs "psychos" - people with the psychological fortitude of a peanut and use the apocalyptic events to bring their sadism out. I ended up choosing Dead Rising 2 over the first, despite - again - the obvious Romero nod, because I appreciated the dynamic of Chuck Greene with his daughter and the Las Vegas-esque casino arena was surprisingly entertaining.


*3. Fallout 3*
Despite being fairly large, one thing that could be said of Fallout 3 is that it can get incredibly boring at times. Long traveling when it comes to new areas (can't I buy a fucking horse or something? Or one of those two-headed Brahmin?). It admittedly made the game tedious. Though some of the gameplay and story aspects were incredibly entertaining - namely the V.A.T.S. system for gameplay and the variety of weapons.

Post-apocalyptic stories are far from being anything new to the scene of media but there are two things that can make them stand out which is what Fallout 3 did for me. One is scenery. Taking place the destroyed remnants of D.C., Fallout 3 head eyeful helpings of landmarks strewn about (something not unique to just this game in the series, mind you) that reminded you of where you are. Admittedly, I'm one of the small number of people that gets impressed with things like that.

Second is a degree of hope. Fallout 3's story seems very back-burner in the light of the myriad of smaller quests you can do, to the point that you have to stop and think "Oh... that's right, I'm supposed to be looking for my father, aren't I?"... and that thought only crops up when you accidentally happen upon where you were supposed to go next through sheer exploration. But what stuck with me for Fallout 3 was the ending (something you get to experience deeper and see full-force with the Broken Steel DLC). Just something about spending the entire game knowing how precious non-irradiated water is, and then at the end the project that was set out so many years ago to fix this problem finally succeeds. You only get to see the full affects after game (and it is impressive with the DLC), but ending the game on the thought that you made a huge impact sits better with me than a more clich?d "Save the world! Stop the evil villain!" storylines.


*2. Red Dead Redemption*
I have a love-hate relationship with westerns. They can be either utterly boring to me or extremely badass. Red Dead Redemption managed to somehow pull off both at the same time in places. I'm not a big Rockstar fan, that much is apparent, and the lawlessness of the game tends to get annoying at times (despite that, yes, the law comes after you it's just too much of a distraction in the game which is surprising since Fallout 3 is not much different in its lawlessness).

What I can say is that unlike most Grand Theft Auto games (read: All), Red Dead Redemption had some impressive writing. And I do have to admit that John Marston is easily one of the most impressive leading characters in a video game. He was well-voiced, well-design, and well-written. Which is partially why I think the lawlessness bothers me - being able to do that and then doing it doesn't fit with him, in my opinion. A petty thing, but alas.

Unlike GTA, as well, the little things made Red Dead Redemption entertaining. Five Finger Fillet games are entertaining and breaking in wild horses trumps idiotic taxi-like missions in GTA any day of the week. I also give respect to a game where wild animals seem to finally hold a degree of intimidation. Any other game, especially in an RPG, cougars and bears would be the first things you fight and you kill them with one hit of your over-sized sword as they just sit there when you run up to them. Overall, an impressive game.


*1. Assassin's Creed II*
I'll get this out of the way right now. Overall, the AC series has me positively convinced that Dan Brown is doing the writing for them and that just makes me want to punch him in the throat even more and remove his fingers with a rusty spoon. Aside from Ezio's characterization, which only shows decline in later titles, so much of the writing is wall-banging and maybe you just need a lobotomy for it to make sense.

But what made ACII awesome was the portrayal of Italy in the timeline, a major step up from the lands in the first title. Riddled with actual landmarks, the game managed to make parkouring and scaling buildings relevant and entertaining again. Combat was still predictable and lacking inspiration but inclusion of intriguing historical figures like Leonardo (though I still will never understand why they admit they fucked it up, made us pay for their fuck up, for one of the only three important characters in the later series just to follow the story) kept the whole thing entertaining.

I feel Brotherhood was a step backwards with a smaller area, despite it being Rome. Assassin's Creed II was the prime and maybe when they stop dicking around with inane throw-ins it will improve. But unlike most games in this list, ACII was the only one that made actually getting around so much fun that sometimes you can get distracted and keep building hopping because it was... again just so fucking _fun_. Almost made up for the horrendous combat.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice list man. Nicely written, and consise, and definitely agree with you on Assassin's Creed 2 being boss.

You almost make me want to go buy Dead Rising 2...but I hate that starting over shit they ripped from Dragon Quarters.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nice list man. Nicely written, and consise, and definitely agree with you on Assassin's Creed 2 being boss.
> 
> You almost make me want to go buy Dead Rising 2...but I hate that starting over shit they ripped from Dragon Quarters.



Capcom sure knows how to recycle (though Capcom didn't develop DR2, but the same thing was in DR1 anyway which was developed by Capcom).

Anyways... thanks.

Redoing my RPG list now.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> Capcom sure knows how to recycle (though Capcom didn't develop DR2, but the same thing was in DR1 anyway which was developed by Capcom).
> 
> Anyways... thanks.
> 
> Redoing my RPG list now.



I believe DR2 was developed by Blue Rock Castle or something, although its the same thing as being developed by Capcom since they bought them. 

But I'm greatly interested in your RPG list.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 6, 2011)

I am hesitant to make a top 5, I know I'll forget a game, or be indecisive and constantly want to change my list.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

I already want to change my RPG list to include 5 more (yep breakin' dem thread rules), but no one other than Furious George would read my RPG list anyway so I'll probably make another list pertaining to something else.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I am hesitant to make a top 5, I know I'll forget a game, or be indecisive and constantly want to change my list.



That's what I'm doing with my new RPG list.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't think I could make a top 5 list of all time


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I don't think I could make a top 5 list of all time



Well, for RPGs it was easy for me. My only regret is that I couldn't add more past five.

Now, for a list of the top 5 video games of all time...thats a hard one, and I'm going to take up that challenge. This will give me something to think about while I'm at work.


----------



## baftub (Aug 6, 2011)

Disregarded the tops and instantly thought "Dude is a huge fan of Hopsin" haha. Enjoyed your top RPG list, keep'er up!


----------



## Butcher (Aug 6, 2011)

Ultimate Alliance 2 better than Ultimate Alliance 1?

Son,you high ?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry but MUA2 just had more characters and better combat.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

And the Civil War storyline was pretty boss.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

Agreed. Both storylines could of been better in both MUA games but I thought 2 was more entertaining.

Note every game I list here is Japanese  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvFJk52xIek&lc=bDGoqTG6E5KBupe-lAd8QE1NvF6ZXXu7TJdo_eKAf5I&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

>No Resident Evil

The list sucks.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't think Resident Evil is AS bad as these but it IS bad. NO mistake there. Just these...wow....


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2011)

Although FFX is bad I definitely think RE is worse, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2011)

Hooray for horrible dubs, they do make for hilarious scenes though. 

I personally think Megaman X4's is even worse than MM8.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> The fuck alternate reality em I living in!?!?! Ken's revenge is "GOOD" by 3 people...omfg...
> 
> I think I'm going to go crazy. The weight behind each punch? Yeah cause every movement was so awkward when he punched. The bosses were ridiculous and did such bullshit combos. The movement in general actually felt stiff, more so then any other Dynasty Warriors title before it. The environments were somehow worse then even Bleach's...UGH you guys HURT ME!!!!
> 
> ...



Hokuto Musou is awesome.


Oh no he didn't! neckbarreling.jpg



Sephiroth said:


> Hooray for horrible dubs, they do make for hilarious scenes though.
> 
> I personally think Megaman X4's is even worse than MM8.



WHAT AM I FIGHTING FOR!!!!!??????? 

I love the game to pieces though.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

Next list up is "Top 5 Games With AMAZING Voice Acting" I'm sure to piss off a few here  Or atleast make them go "FUCK YOU DIDN'T ADD EVERY FUCKING GAME BY VALVE!? FAIL!Z!"


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

Catherine, FFXIII, and Assassin's Creed series instantly comes to mind when I think of games with good voice actors. Also FFX-2...the VAs got better in this one than FFX. Also Ar Tonelico Qoga.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 4 would be on my list.


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2011)

ME2, but I have a soft spot for Martin Sheen and Seth Green.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2011)

ME2 and MGS4 are definitely two games that should be on that list.


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

I forgot about MGS4...yeah that too.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Catherine, FFXIII, and Assassin's Creed series instantly comes to mind when I think of games with good voice actors. Also *FFX-2*...the VAs got better in this one than FFX. Also Ar Tonelico Qoga.



How does this game even have *good* voice acting, let alone something worthy of a Top 5?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe its just the amount of utterly retarded/annoying/girly things they say but FFX-2 had worse voice acting then FFX for me. Every single person I met had an annoying voice.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 7, 2011)

Off the top of my head 

Legacy of Kain series
MGS
ME2
Assassin's Creed
FFXII


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

Furious George said:


> How does this game even have *good* voice acting, let alone something worthy of a Top 5?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2011)

Final Fantasy 13? I said good...


Anyway here's my list - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUPP8UQlKbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

Hold on, let me make something to eat real quick then I watch it.


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, wow. I like your top five voice acting list choices. I wonder what people will say about your choice of Heavenly Sword, cause I think it had great voice acting as well.

Oh, and "David Hayter is a badass friend" make me laugh my eggs up. Its not the line, just the way you said it. You should commentate some fighting game matches.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2011)

I should, though I suck at fighters and won't remember any of the combo's names. It would be me saying 'OH SHIT HE HIT HIM WITH THAT FIRE ATTACK! OH NOW HE DID IT WITH A BIGGER FIRE ATTACK" 

Yeah Heavenly Sword was just amazing IMO. The voice acting was so well done, facial animation almost unmatched.


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

And that would be funny as shit. 

I thought the entire concept behind Heavenly Sword was intriguing as well as its brief story. Also, the performance of Andy Serkis is top notch and if Square ever do remake FFVI, he should voice Kefka for sure. He plays a maniacal villain awesomely. I think much of the reason why this gets so much flack is because of its poor gameplay....and it being ridiculously short.

Shame Ninja Theory agreed to making DmC though, because they went from one of my favorite developers to my most hated.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2011)

Didn't think Heavenly Sword had weak gameplay. It was good. Somehow Enslaved had worse. But the story and voice acting for these games are amazing. DMC could benefit from having real writers on it's team instead of shitty ones like all the previous ones. Then they just need to make the gameplay have more substance and it's set.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2011)

You're superhero picks were decent I guess. 

Spiderman from the PSone should have been on there :/ Other then that I loved it.


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

The problem is, the gameplay wont even be as decent as DMC2 due to their choice of engine sadly.

The game will benefit from decent writing in exchange for sub par DMC gameplay...which is the focal point of any DMC game. 60 FPS is a must for fast past action games like DMC and Bayonetta (playing the PS3 version was a pain sometimes) and they are using Unreal Engine with not even guaranteed 30 FPS? Yeeeeaahh...


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2011)

It'll be good to see Ninja Theory fix DmC.


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2011)

Also, Crazy, I am pleased to see PoP on your list. At least someone enjoyed that game for something.  Though lack of Mass Effect 2 saddens me. But alas. It just wouldn't be fair to the other games.


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

You is feeding off of the DMC fan's tears are you?


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2011)

What can I say? I don't believe in a fandom where the "iconic" main character is different in any incarnation.


----------



## Esura (Aug 7, 2011)

Dante is relatively the same in every entry sans DMC2, and even then he dressed the part even though he stopped cracking jokes.


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2011)

Why should I settle for someone _like_ Ash Williams in a world where there already is an Ash Williams?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 7, 2011)

I wanna see them fix the game mechanics, so you don't always have to buy the same skills each game over and over again.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't really like this assumption, as its baseless and poor in judgement and sounds like something someone from GameFAQs would say, not you.



The basis is that almost every line delivered from every voice actor/actress apart from Rikku (who also was an ear sore) was done awkwardly and with as little emotion as possible. It is neither baseless nor poor in judgment. I will say that it was a bit rude, but that is just how I roll. I have poor social skills. 



> Just an FYI, I have played _a lot_ of games and I own, _a lot_ of games for a wide variety of consoles. Your assumption is that because I think this game has a good VA, and say, you and a few other people in this board don't, then ignore it and make, again baseless judgement, that speaks volumes about said people does it not?



The better part of the world would say that FFX-2 had awful voice acting, not a few other people on the board. 



> Also, I never said it was top five worthy, just that the voice acting is good, unless you have some warped expectations for what is or isn't good.



Okay, you're right you didn't say it was Top 5 worthy. I assumed that though. Insisting it is even good is still a bit nutty though.

LOL at warped expectations. Its like you live in a bizarro world where FFX-2 is known for its incredible VA work. 



> Obviously anyone can point specific scenes then say, "omfg its bad"...



Not.... really.  




> voice actors aren't perfect you know, *but the voice acting on a whole in FFX-2 has improved over FFX by a lot*.



Dude, do you realize how little that claim actually amounts to?  



> Its even more easier to tell considering they have almost the same damn voice actors. Its one of the common praises for the game from a variety of reviewers so its not just me, "wanking over FF".



Saying it improved over FFX isn't the same thing as saying the voice acting was good. THAT is what most reviewers were saying, I believe. 

And even if all the reviewers in the world enjoyed the VA's sweeping and heart-stopping performances then the whole world would be insane.

---------------------- 

Next post I'll give my top 5.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't really disagree with your list at all crazy. There's plenty of other games that could be in a top 5 spot because you were right, these games are really close in the VA department.


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2011)

But none on that list have Martin Sheen.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 7, 2011)

Crazy actually came up with a really good list. 

Here's my top 5, worst to best. 

5). *Bioshock*- I think more credit can be given to the game's writing then the actual voice acting, but that doesn't make it any less brilliant. There is never a doubt in your mind that characters like Sander Cohen are crazy... not guys acting like they're crazy, but completely off their rockers. At the worst of times the voices never fail to leave some kind of impression and at the best of times they will absolutely chill your blood. Listen to this. 






















Also, Frank Fontaine is the definitive New Yorker. Whoever VA'd him deserves an Oscar. 

4).* Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver*- Tony Jay as the Elder God secures this game's place on the list alone, but everyone involved did a great job. Its hard o speak in that Old English kind of way without coming off melodramatic but they pulled it off. 











(starts at 0:37, ends 1:48)

3). *Metal Gear Solid series*- Yeah, I'm cheating here but all the games deserve a place on this list (except maybe MGS3, surprisingly). David Hayter is the man... there isn't too many other ways to say this.

2). *Heavenly Sword*- simply incredible. Say what you will about Ninja Theory games but they really do not skimp out on their production value. Not a single character in the cast gives a performance that you will forget, though the main villain King Bohan did an especially phenomenal job. The snake woman with her strange inflections, Nariko's epic battle cries, Kai's cute drawls (THAT's how you do cute, Rikku. )... its really a shame they didn't do a sequel.  

1).* Uncharted 2*- Yeah. I took it there. If a person heard this game playing without looking at the screen they would be convinced you were watching a movie. Every single character nailed their personality-types perfectly, with a double nod given to Sully and Elena. *Natural* is the best way to describe the acting in this game... the last scenes where Drake and Elena are walking away discussing how scared Drake was that she would die is the some of the most flawless and smooth voice acting I have seen in any game. 

---------------------- 

But, like Crazy was saying, there are A LOT of games that deserve a nod for stellar VA work. You have Half-Life 2, Red Dead Redemption, LA Noire, GTA4... I haven't played enough ME to know it but what I hear I like. You're better off doing a Top 10 list, really. 

Oh and as awful as Enslaved was I do have to agree about the VA. It was awesome.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Crazy actually came up with a really good list.
> 
> Here's my top 5, worst to best.
> 
> ...



Yes, I was hoping someone would mention Bioshock! But yeah the guy that did Frank Fontaine blew me away with the VA. Nothing like it IMO.

Major spoiler alert:


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm still typing up my RPG thing. I had to put more thought into it and I got distracted playing Fallout: New Vegas.

Bioshock was amazing, voice-wise (ANDREW RYAN, MAN). It's hard for me to pick a voice cast because there's a lot of games I love just one or two people in. John Marston in RDR. Steve Valentine as Alistair in DA: O. Ellie Langford ("You owe me an eye, you bastard!") and Gunner Wright in Dead Space 2. But probably not things that deserve to be in a list.

Though with such amazing talent such as Greg Grunberg, John Noble, and others I have to wonder how was L.A. Noire because I've yet to really get to play it (clips I saw sounded really good).


----------



## Gnome (Aug 7, 2011)

Would you kindly put Bioshock on your list


----------



## Furious George (Aug 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Would you kindly put Bioshock on your list



Ya see, its funny because its like the Bioshock line! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'mma neg you.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh no, my heart


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2011)

Furious knows my dislike towards Bioshock *Believe it was our first major argument * But voice acting wise, Bioshock is pretty amazing. There were so many games that are very close like Batman and so on. 

Krory - I love POP 2008 from everything. One of my fave games this gen, and 3rd fave ending ever.


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2011)

That's shocking. I was convinced I was the only person who enjoyed the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2011)

Nah, just a lot of "LOZL YOU CAN"T DIESZ!!HNHOI!HNO!HBO!UHNBOUR!HNBO@"

Regardless the game was pretty amazing IMO.


----------



## Krory (Aug 7, 2011)

I didn't really care about the not-dying thing. Saved me the trouble of going through a bunch of game over screens and reloading menus and load times.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2011)

I actually thought it was a GOOD thing too. To bad people are just sheep and follow what one reviewer says


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

Garrus, where's your fabled top 5 RPG list? 

And what's the next Top 5 for you, Crazy? 

And you should probably stick with the "top" lists if you want to gain a bigger fanbase. Angry Joe (shame on you if you don't know who he is) says that's a good way to get recognition.


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

It's just a crappy list, George. 

I'll get to it eventually.

I have more important things.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's just a crappy list, George.
> 
> I'll get to it eventually.
> 
> *I have more important things*.



Ooooh, Mista Big Shot ova hea'!


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

You bet.  I'm trying to play FFT on my phone.

And researching preordering from Best Buy.


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Furious knows my dislike towards Bioshock *Believe it was our first major argument * But voice acting wise, Bioshock is pretty amazing. There were so many games that are very close like Batman and so on.
> 
> Krory - I love POP 2008 from everything. One of my fave games this gen, *and 3rd fave ending ever.*



Actually, that's the main reason why I disliked the game. I liked it all the way to that ending...ugh.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

I love sad endings and Prince Of Persia nailed it. So well done. 

@Furious - Next up is "Top 5 Epic Moments" now just finding the clips to them


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Need to do top 5 main characters and story twists. 

And fairy tale endings are for suckers.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

Story Twist was my next one after epic moments  You know one of them will be Bioshock. Despite me seeing that shit a mile away


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

*Top 5 RPGs (On Console)*

*5. Mass Effect 2*
Perhaps a bit light on some RPG aspects, but it's not what really makes Mass Effect 2 such a great title. The writing is what really shines through. Some of the most well-sculpted characters, even if you may not like them, that have graced consoles everywhere. Dialogue between your characters is entertaining and unique depending upon the character. Not that this is unheard of, but with the writing that went into each individual, every little bit just helps to make that more evident. It especially shines through in the very rare "banter" dialogue (for those that have played the game... try taking Garrus with you on Mordin's loyalty mission or Garrus and Tali into the Citadel).

The story, like most RPGs in the past twenty five years, is nothing new. Experienced soldier gathers a rag-tag group of misfits to essentially save the human race. What helps set this apart from other titles, though, is the lack of scripted deaths. Although not necessarily as easy as once advertised, it's entirely possible to watch a team member that you've spent the entire game with suddenly die because of a poor decision you made in preparation and tactics. It's more emotional impact than anything (and with certain characters, that impact can be quite profound).

Aside from the take on character death, Mass Effect 2 doesn't do anything new. However, what it does do is very sleek and clean and well-done to the point where even the old feels fresh.


*4. Breath of Fire III*
Aside from Dragon Quarter, in my opinion, Breath of Fire has had some extremely strong games. What stands out to me with Breath of Fire III, though, is the cast of characters. Momo is not particularly strong, but Nina has always been an entertaining character through her different incarnations and Breath of Fire III is no different. Teepo as a temporary companion adds a certain level of depth that people won't even realize until they finish the game. Garr, the archetypal noble warrior, serves a deeper purpose than anyone can expect. Rei is the typical wise-guy but with a fairly dark secret (not really). But most of all, is Pecoros who is perhaps the most shocking of all when it comes to the end of the game.

The gameplay is very staple, with an expected turn-based fighting system and a predictable exploration system. Not that these are necessarily bad. The dragon-change system is a large upgrade from that of the first tw ogames, using the unique idea of combining different dragon "genes" that can be found throughout the game to create different forms. Although really most of the BoF series excels in its characters, BoFIII stood out to me for reasons that I just honestly can't explain. I remember and cherish the cast more than I do others (aside from maybe Scias in BoFIV, despite the Americanization butchering of him. YES. KIDS CANNOT HANDLE AN ALCOHOLIC DOG.) 

*3. SaGa Frontier*
The thing that's so great about SaGa Frontier? It's seven games in one. Well, seven stories to be more precise. Scrapping the level system in favor of a simple stat-based advancement based upon performance by characters, it makes battles feel more worthwhile - instead of watching experience points inch up slowly, every battle can have immediate results providing more WP or HP or Strength or so on. On top of that, there's an extremely wide range of characters - some with very unique abilities that you won't find elsewhere and some unique to individual storylines.

The individual plots for SaGa Frontier provide a great deal of variety. Although you'll run into a lot of the same characters (though not necessarily being able to recruit them all with each of the seven main characters), and visit a lot of the same areas, each story still seems fresh and individual. Ranging from the classic fantasy feel of Blue's storyline, to the more supernatural-fantasy elements of Asellus and even the "Charlie's Angels"-esque revenge storyline of Emelia and the obvious superhero story of Red... there's something for everyone in the game.

A perfect blend of fantasy and sci-fi, seven great storylines, seven very epic final boss battles, and seven engaging main characters... it's almost like getting seven games for the price of one and they are all awesome.


*2. Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together*
It always says something about a game when it takes a very trite story idea and turns it into a well-narrated and well-told piece. This is how Tactics Ogre is. A classic story of war-orphaned children seeking revenge and finding themselves along the way, in the midst of constant battles and political backstabbing. One of the first games where some of the choices your character makes has such a huge impact on characters you meet (and characters that die), as well as the path the story takes.

Although it's been done so many times, the most engaging is the story of the main character (Denim) and his sister, on top of Denim and his best friend Vice/Vyse. Things can go so horribly wrong and in most cases they do and it takes very specific choices to make sure things go right. The wrong choices, and you can lose both of them forever. The only downside is that seeing Vyse at his best requires the player to be a total jackass. But being the "good guy" sees the steep decline of your best friend's sanity and morals. It's lose-lose, but at least one of those decisions ends well.

Add in the strategic gameplay that I find so addictive, a rather expansive class system for its time, and all of the other amazing side characters (the antagonist Lans/Lancelot Tartare, Lans/Lancelot Hamilton, Mildain, Canopus, Warren Moons, and so many others) and it makes one of the most addictive games I've played, topped by...


*1. Final Fantasy Tactics*
This game is very similar to Tactics Ogre, for obvious reasons. It has the same addictive strategy-based gameplay and a very nice class (or Job, as it's called in-game) system with a large number of individual, unique abilities including action abilities, reaction, movement, and passive abilities. Add in the unique "special" characters (like Mustadio Bunansa and Agrias Oaks) and it makes customization all the more expansive (try turning Agrias Oaks or Meliadoul Tingel into a Paladin - giving a secondary ability of White Magic. IT JUST WORKS).

The story has a lot of the same elements as Tactics Ogre. The difference is that Ramza Beoulve plays a bit more entertaining of a role. Albeit an orphan in a way, he starts as the "brother from another mother" to his two older siblings, Dycedarg and Zalbag, coming across as the "runt" of the litter in his noble family (despite often being said to take after the father more than either of his brothers). Throw in the dynamic of his commonplace best friend, Delita Hyral, son of the horsebreeders for the Beoulve family. The idea of common and noble blood, something common in many tales of medieval/high-fantasy stories, plays a huge part in watching how Ramza and Delita both change. Like Tactics Ogre, many of the side-characters don't get as much growth but they are equally entertaining to the cast of the former.

What often sells me on FFT is the antagonist, Wiegraf Folles. By a certain point of the game, you see Wiegraf as a low-down dirty bastard... but it never ceases to amaze me when I start a knew game to remember how he used to be. One of the few times I felt bad for the decline an antagonist took (not in quality, mind you). Mix in a healthy dosage of well-played (and obvious) religious overtones with zealots and heretics galore, and heaping of the supernatural and you have the wonder that is FFT. And in case that doesn't sell you, maybe the FFVII fanboys will take comfort in Cloud being a playable cameo character (as garbage as he is) - and the PSP/iPhone version, The War of the Lions, includes Balthier from FFXII (one of the greatest RPG characters ever)... which must be confusing since he shares a surname with Mustadio. But alas...


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Top 5 Voice Acting (I'm not going to go in-depth with these)

5. Prince of Persia (2008)

4. Mass Effect 2

3. Castlevania: Lords of Shadow

2. Enslaved: Odyssey to the West

1. Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

*Top 5 Epic Moments*
*5. Gears of War 2 - Nobody plays this game like me! NOBODY!*


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

A lack of Castlevania: SOTN's big upside-down castle reveal in a Top 5 Epic Moments=  

It will take me a while to come up with a Top5 for that category. So many choices....


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

What can I say? I was not impressed with trying disguise repetition in the guise of MIRROR WORLD!  Blow me.


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Besides, when I think "epic" I think "badass awesome." That'd be more of a surprise if anything.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 8, 2011)

I need to ask. How do you post the videos onto here instead of posting the Address? I keeps asking and no one seems to take the time to show me.


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh, thats easy. Put the URL of the Youtube video in a tag like this...

[YOUTUBE] putURLherewithoutspaces [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Use youtube tags. [youtube.] at the beginning of the link and [/youtube.] at the end.

Just take out the periods.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> What can I say? I was not impressed with trying disguise repetition in the guise of MIRROR WORLD!  Blow me.



Repetition? What kind of BS?!  


Everything was upside down (which actually changed a lot of the areas in creative ways) and it had completely new bosses, enemies and items. 

I can understand calling it repetitive in the cheap sense if the upside down world was a seperate game in itself (like a sequel or spin-off), but all of that was in addition to an already long and very full game. 

Apologize to Konami.


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Konami has done very little for me lately and sacked one of the few good RPG series left.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you. I guess One of my top epic moments was from Bayonetta

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E15pDLbsIfI[/YOUTUBE]

The whole final fight with Jubileus was one of these.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a hard time considering anything from Bayonetta epic, because to me, the moments are far outweighed by ridiculousness and silliness.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> Konami has done very little for me lately and sacked one of the few good RPG series left.



So that gives you the right to talk crazy about one of the most beloved moments in gaming?  

Shut up, Garrus. Shut up forever.


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

PALETTE SWAPS ARE NOT EPIC.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> PALETTE SWAPS ARE NOT EPIC.



*IT WAS MORE THEN A PALLETE SWAP, NIMROD!*  



Gnome said:


> I have a hard time considering anything from Bayonetta epic, because to me, the moments are far outweighed by ridiculousness and silliness.



Bayonetta NOT epic?! Has this entire board been smoking some bad granola?!?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Bayonetta NOT epic?! Has this entire board been smoking some bad granola?!?





You heard meh.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 8, 2011)

Thats the whole point. Its so ridiculous and Over the Top, its pure epicness.

Think Devil May Cry (It has the creator of the first game in that series behind it), taken up to eleven and give it some Feminine charms.

And Punching a godess from Pluto to the sun is fucking awesome!


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Devil May Cry was ridiculous to the point of being ridiculous alone. Way past that "epic" scale. It overshot.

That douchebag needs to get off his high horse and stop criticizing every other developer because his games are far from the best thing out there. Everything is just eyeroll worthy and a waste of time.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

I can see that my top 5 Epic Moments will probably get no love around here. 



Krory said:


> That douchebag needs to get off his high horse and stop criticizing every other developer because his games are far from the best thing out there. Everything is just eyeroll worthy and a waste of time.



Are you seriously talking about Hideki Kamiya? Tell me you are mistaking the maker of DMC for Itagaki or some other douchebag...


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone who doesn't know of Hideki's blatant and rampant hate for video games in general (he's announced several times on Twitter that he refuses to play any games not made by him and until DMC3, said that he hopes the series failed because Capcom didn't have him do the sequel... BECAUSE HE LEFT) and his belief that "Westerners" cannot make good games clearly missed the bus.

Hideki is just a more secretive version of Itagaki. Itagaki just spouts shit to peoples' faces and in interviews.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> Anyone who doesn't know of Hideki's blatant and rampant hate for video games in general (he's announced several times on Twitter that he refuses to play any games not made by him and until DMC3, said that he hopes the series failed because Capcom didn't have him do the sequel... BECAUSE HE LEFT) and his belief that "Westerners" cannot make good games clearly missed the bus.
> 
> Hideki is just a more secretive version of Itagaki. Itagaki just spouts shit to peoples' faces and in interviews.



Nooo, Hideki is the version of Itagaki who actually has something of a right to be that cocky. His games are pure awesome. 

And about not playing the DMC games before DMC3... well, DMC2 sucked. I refuse to play that game too! 

As for his hate for Western games... so what? Every genius is allowed to make at least one mistake.


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

No, I mean he says he doesn't play _games_ in general besides the ones he made. Not just the DMC games.

Now you're just being inanely bias.  But alas... Hideki's unwarranted and undeserved arrogance is a bit off-topic of the thread.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> Devil May Cry was ridiculous to the point of being ridiculous alone. Way past that "epic" scale. It overshot.
> 
> That douchebag needs to get off his high horse and stop criticizing every other developer because his games are far from the best thing out there. Everything is just eyeroll worthy and a waste of time.



It's a matter of opinion, and even if the creator is a douchebag... his games are always pretty good.

Resident Evil 1 and 2, DMC 1, Viewtiful Joe, Okami, Bayonetta.

All very very good games. If you don't like "over the top" then a lot of his stuff isn't for you then. The games themselves I think it's really hard to call them bad.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 8, 2011)

^^ No, this isn't true. If he was arrogant and hated all the games that he didn't make, Gracious and Glorious from Bayonetta wouldn't look like Agni And Rudra from DMC3, and he loved the action Director of that game, and He wants to make a Star Fox game.

That dosen't sound assholish at all.

^ Shinji Mikami made Resident Evil 1. Hideki Kamiya Directed tyhe Second one, and helped did work on the original Ghosts and Goblins I believe.

He loves the games his fellow Clovr Studios and Platinum Games members makes, too.

He dosen't hate western developers much either. If he did, then he wouldn't of been excited for God of War 3.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> No, I mean he says he doesn't play _games_ in general besides the ones he made. Not just the DMC games.
> 
> Now you're just being inanely bias.  But alas... Hideki's unwarranted and undeserved arrogance is a bit off-topic of the thread.



Oh, come now! A good chunk of this thread has been nothing but off-topicness. 

I do honestly think Kamiya diddn't actually mean what he said about refusing to play any game that he didn't make. Probably just a stupid joke. He has played God of War, loved it and considered it his only competition in the action genre (a back-handed insult to Itagaki.) 

He grandfathered the over-the-top action genre with DMC and perfected it with Bayonetta. I personally wouldn't be so cocky if I were him, but he *does* have an impressive resume. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



All that being said though I can admit I am a bit biased here.


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

Why is people hating on Kamiya dammit?


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Humility is better than arrogance. 

That's why Casey Hudson is a douche.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

My list of epicness - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcmK4iIQrZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know, Overreaction, or something.

I hear he's actually interested in Asura's Wrath as well.

Speaking of another epic moment. Even the game itself hasn't come out, Asura's Wrath has already given us this from its demo:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YWxPlwZd1k[/YOUTUBE]

Damn, Its as if Bayonetta, Dante, Kratos, Akuma, And Chuck Norris had a baby.

The kicker. Thats the finale of the First boss fight, according to the developers.

Oh Cyberconnect2.


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

I knew Shadow of the Colossus would be in there.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

God of War III beating out Uncharted 2? Ninja Blade? Really, Crazy? 

Not my favorite Top 5 from you. 

Maybe we should define "epic" before I think up my list. I was thinking you more meant just memorable and unforgettable, but do you mean just like big or grand in scale?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

Epic for me is when I get that sense of "OMFG BADASS" or just "OMFG" feel. Mine was a mix of grand scale and just badass. Grand Scale was Uncharted 2 and SOTC Badass was God of War and Ninja Blade. Heavenly Sword was a mix with the mass amount of baddies + the badass beat down you give. 

List was a little hard for me. Cause I have a lot of epic moments I wanted to list but these just always stuck out for me. Next up is my top 5 saddest moments. This one is really hard, cause I have like 13 already


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Top 5 Plot Twists:

*5. Bioshock - A man chooses. A slave obeys!*


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Top 5 Saddest Moments
*5. Silent Hill 3 - Dad, I'm home...*


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

PS, sorry for hijacking your thread, Crazy.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

Go for it, love seeing top 5-10 list from everyone.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2011)

Top 5 opening themes

*5. Chrono Cross - Scars of Time*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-h-n43xOqg[/YOUTUBE]

*4. Legend of Dragoon - If You Believe*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS5RiCfynfk[/YOUTUBE]

*3. Dragon Quest VIII - Overture*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3xo_y3kbMs[/YOUTUBE]

*2. Ys Origin - Genesis Beyond the Beginning* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KViGnJ6fJt4[/YOUTUBE]

*1. Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty - Main Theme*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ6vF2GJO9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

Top 5 Epic Moments, worst-to-best. Here goes nothing.

5).* Bayonetta, The intro scene/battle *


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm impressed you guys can make lists of epic moments of gaming. Its too hard for me. One of the top fives I just agree with all the lists all around. Then again I'm easy to be pleased.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

@Furious - I almost named Uncharted's scene with the jeeps, I fucking LOVED that scene lol. 

Well this is my biggest list. Hope you enjoy! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEwXeZ5lG1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

We doin' top tens now?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

To many scenes I liked not to make one. Usually I'll stick to top 5. Top 10 took me like a extra hour and a half


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, just got Mass effect 2 spoiled for me. First game I wanted to get when my PS3 got fixed. 

Not anyone's fault but mine I guess but... wow, that scene was kind of a big deal.


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

Anything that had Mass Effect 2 listed on it I just skipped past that part. I'll probably re start it again tonight. I need to decide who to stick with...ugly as fuck Mark Vanderloo (I don't even bother trying to make my ideal guy) or ugly as fuck Femshep (I cant make a hot one for the life of me)....ugh....


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

I'mma shoot out this Top 5 saddest moments really quick, least-to-most.

In case anyone is as dumb as me I'll put my choices up in spoilers. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



5). *Shadow of The Colossus, Ma' horse. *

Poor horse... this one kinda sneaks up on you because you don't even realize you've grown attached to Agro (sp?) until he's dead... then you think about all the crazy battles that you and him has against the Colossi... and it actually is pretty sad. 

4). *Half-Life 2, Episode 2, Eli's death. *


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 8, 2011)

Metal Gear series have too many emotional/sad moments if you follow the series. 

Old Snake.


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

*Top 5 Lead Protagonists (Male)*

*5. Ramza Beoulve (Final Fantasy Tactics)*

_"Names don't matter. What's important is how you live your life."_

Presented at the start as a nobleman's son, albeit only by half-blood, he stands out as being clearly less spoiled than other nobles (though many vagrants state otherwise). After the prologue of the game, Ramza seems very much a lost soul, just going through the motions. This is less to do with a lack of character depth but rather a bit of "soul-searching" (even brought when it's mentioned that he was given free reign to do as he pleased). It's only after seeing the manipulation of church and state of good people that Ramza decides what his lot in life is, learning from the mistakes of those around him where they failed to - sending him down a path of simplicity.


*4. Alan Wake (Alan Wake)*

_"My name is Alan Wake, and I'm a writer."_

Alan Wake is a bit of a jerk. Okay, he's a jerk. Everything in the game is heavily inspired and influence from Stephen King and the protagonist is no different. Most of the game you are partially disillusioned to the fact. It's only through flashbacks (some of which are Alan's mind messing with him) that we find out about his drinking-and-painkiller lifestyle. What makes Alan appealing in a way is he seems real. Not everyone is a goody-two-shoes hero and Mr. Wake makes this clear. It does not stop him from doing one final act of selflessness, damning him to be trapped in the wiles of the Darkness and his own deluded mind to save the life of his wife.


*3. The Prince (Prince of Persia series)*

_"To live forever... While those I love are dead and I to blame? I choose death!"_

Seeing a pattern here? The Prince was an interesting character throughout his trilogy but what was most interesting was how, unlike many characters, he didn't necessarily get "better" after the first. Of course for obvious reasons, he remained ever-obsessed with breaking the stigma of his seemingly inevitable demise. What made things interesting was that with the Prince's attitude through most of it, it made it seem like the Prince was being selfish in his endeavor where others that wish to persevere are deemed as just survivors. The Prince is a colorfully amusing character in spite of his constant dilemmas, and brings surprisingly funny dialogue to what is a fairly dark series in a way. "Why is it that every time disaster strikes, I find myself without a proper blade?"


*2. Isaac Clarke (Dead Space, Dead Space 2)*

_"I need you to be rescued. I couldn't save Nicole. But I can save you, Ellie. So, uh... bye..."_

The first game doesn't give much to go on for the silent protagonist. We know he's no soldier, unlike so many games out there. He's your run-of-the-mill engineer, out of a community college no less. His weapons aren't actual "weapons" of sorts, but mining and engineering tools that just happen to be pointy and fiery and lasery. Oh. And we find out at the end he's actually batshit insane. This comes into play more in his excellent characterization in the sequel. Suffering through hallucinations, Isaac's manifestation of his own delusions try to kill him throughout the game... along with every other form of nasty. On top of his well-played psychosis, Isaac comes out the gate running with experience on how to handle Necromorphs (cut off the limbs!) and going balls-deep and doing ridiculously dangerous things to survive. As the man says, "Stick around. I'm full of bad ideas."

*1. Raziel (Legacy of Kain series)*

_"It was then I knew what I had to do. I alone could end this."_

Isn't it amazing what the remnants of unfinished games can become? Originally of an unrelated game, Shifter, the design for Raziel became one of the most amazingly fleshed-out and easily one of the best-voiced characters in video game history, in my opinion. Throughout the series, he grew from a creature of simple revenge and servitude to something so much more. The idea of destiny and accepting faith and overcoming the odds has never been so well-done as it has with Raziel before and I would be hard-pressed to believe it will be topped any time in the near future. "...the ravenous, soul-devouring entity trapped in the blade was - and always had been - me."

-----

Clearly I went the unorthodox path again. But props do go out to many characters from the classics to new greats like John Marston of Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

*Garrus:* Shame the only one of those characters I'm really familiar with is Raziel. FFT and Dead Spce completely missed me and I have no 360.


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

YOU DO NOT KNOW THE PRINCE?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2011)

Krory said:


> YOU DO NOT KNOW THE PRINCE?



Only one of his games I've played in depth was the PS2 Sands of Time.


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

That's okay. It's something.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

The only Prince of Persia game I played was that crappy newish one, Forgotten Sands.


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, Forgotten Sands was pretty bleh. Gaming mechanics were still solid and I liked the element addition but the story was like "WHY BOTHER?"


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

*Top Five Saddest Moments in Gaming*

5. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mia Fey, Phoenix Wright's hot mentor, getting fucking killed.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba5_Ill4iks[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking long. I couldn't find a video of just that scene so....




4. The World Ends With You


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rhyme sacrificing herself (thought it was a boy at first).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLDG9pkJKco[/YOUTUBE]




3. Phantasy Star IV


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alys getting killed by Zio. Can't actually find a video of this specific scene but it was a shocker.




2. Grandia II


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpVeLcScDkM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crvRJeZtEv0[/YOUTUBE]




1. Valkyria Chronicles


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzancAU4cRQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmnzrGRxnE4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





I wont lie...I manly cried on Valkyria Chronicles.

I know there are many other games I could list of but these are the only ones I can think of at the moment. Oddly, I did not find Aerith's death in FFVII all that sad, considering I hated her (gameplay-wise) and I wished for her death anyways because of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

@ME2 ending. You make the ending depending on you play. Even before the game came out developers said the ending can involve everyone's death. So it's not a big spoiler. As for MGS3 not on my list, didn't really like the game to much. I'll replay it with the HD collection though. 

Also Grandia 2 mention! HELL YEAH. That death was FUCKED UP...I was only like 13 when I saw it


----------



## Krory (Aug 8, 2011)

Because of the diversity of it, I avoiding doing ME1/ME2 characters and endings and such. Ruins the fun of the list, in my opinion.  But alas. I already did it for Epic Scene so...


----------



## Falcon (Aug 8, 2011)

Too many spoilers can't look!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

Next up is "WORST MAIN CHARACTERS" oh this gonna piss off some people. Especially Esura


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

FYI, I don't think Cloud is some bastion of great main characters if that's what you are implying. 

He wouldn't even be on a top five for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

No, a certain annoying corny little bitch white haired demon is on my list though


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh shit...I want to see this. 

I know _exactly_ who are you talking about.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Next up is "WORST MAIN CHARACTERS" oh this gonna piss off some people. Especially Esura


If Tidus is not on the list I'll punch your soul.

I surprisingly haven't played all that many bad games, so my worst main characters list wouldn't be all that great, though I'd have the number one right with Tidus.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

Lolz...You think I'd forget about Tidus!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!? LMAO I HATE THAT friend. He is for sure on my list.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

He is talking about Dante, my most favorite video game protagonist in existence. Ok strong choices of words but, yeah, you get the point.

If I had made a list, he would be number #1 on it automatically on principles.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

It's laughable how garbage Dante is. 

Except cowboy-stripper Dante in DMC4.

Also I still think most FFVII cast is yawn-boring.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Though I imagine Alan Wake will be on crazy's list, but that's cool.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

I think most of my favorite protagonists in video games generally are female though, like Yuna, Tifa, Saki from Ar Tonelico, Rorona from Atelier Rorona, Lightning, Meryl, etc. I think Dante would have been the only male on the list...well Ezio prolly too.

One of the few video game characters with major swag, and powerful as hell.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 9, 2011)

Dante is sleep inducing


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Dont sleep on dat swag. pek


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Dante tries too hard to be as awesome as Ash.

And fails.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Which Ash is we talking about here?

Ash from Evil Dead/Army of Darkness or Ash Ketchum?


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

If you have to ask, you'll never know.

But of course the answer is obviously Ashley J. Williams.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who the fuck is that?


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Nothing is showing mayn.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Your loss.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

You are a evil mofo.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2011)

Dante tries to hard, that's his problem. I'll take Nero over that dude. 

As for Alan Wake, he's not on my bad list. Infact I liked his character a lot. It was his story that failed


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> *Dante tries to hard, that's his problem. I'll take Nero over that dude. *
> 
> As for Alan Wake, he's not on my bad list. Infact I liked his character a lot. It was his story that failed



Wut?   

Alan is cool. I wish C'thulu was the main villain of Alan Wake.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> No, a certain annoying corny little bitch white haired demon is on my list though



I suppose I understand, I hate some "iconic" characters as well like Sonic and Kamina.

Dante is corny, but that's the reason he is loved.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

DMC3 Dante was understandably corny because he was some hot shit punk kid.

DMC4 Dante > all other versions of Dante.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2011)

DMC1 Dante was tolerable. But 3 and 4? Fuck that...2 was emo bitch.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

1 was cool minus english dubs FILL MY SOUL WITH LIGHT! *crack*

4 was still better tho.

I'm not even going to mention 2. 

3 was pretty corny.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

4 was only good because he looked like a cowboy-stripper.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

No it was because his almost self parody not give a darn attitude.

O and this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pWvKx1x1pk[/url][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

So you mean being a cowboy stripper.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

He is a man whore.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Dante has every right to have that attitude, he is fucking powerful. Hell, the entire events of DMC4 could of been singlehandedly stopped by him _hours_ ago and the game itself hints that. I guess they had to think of some bullshit reason for Nero to get the spotlight.

He is one of the few protagonists in gaming that has every right to talk shit and stuff, he has the power to back it up. 

Dante would totally wipe the floor with Sephiroth and Kefka, no doubt. By DMC2, its stated his powers may even exceeds Sparda's.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't care how much power he has, he's fucking annoying. If gonna be a badass friend do it right. War, Gabriel, fuck even the shouting maniac Kratos were more tolerable then him.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

"Ultimate power" doesn't make characters interesting.

In fact, ninety-nine percent of the time, it makes them the least interesting characters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Dante is cultured and poetic. 

Which is more than I can say than that of War or Kratos.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Way too much Dante talk going on here.... AT BEST he's okay in a over-the-top sort of way. At worst (him outside of the original) he's this annoying unfunny caricature of himself.

I'm always a little confused when people baw over the new Dante. They say things like "he's not awesome anymore" as though there was a time when he was.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I don't care how much power he has, he's fucking annoying. If gonna be a badass friend do it right. *War*, Gabriel, fuck even the shouting maniac Kratos were more tolerable then him.


Wait, I hope you don't mean that generic War from Darksiders...seriously?



Krory said:


> "Ultimate power" doesn't make characters interesting.
> 
> In fact, ninety-nine percent of the time, it makes them the least interesting characters.



So you prefer the overused, "start weak get stronger at the end" characters instead? Not that I mind it personally, but its something that has started to grow irksome in recent years. GoW3 had a chance to let you play as a end game Kratos from GoW2 but noooo I have to lose ALL my powers....ugh...fuck...

I know the gameplay reasons behind them, but I wish they stop using that tired ass gameplay mechanic at least try to let me stay powerful throughout the game.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Way too much Dante talk going on here.... AT BEST he's okay in a over-the-top sort of way. At worst (him outside of the original) he's this annoying unfunny caricature of himself.
> 
> I'm always a little confused when people baw over the new Dante. They say things like "he's not awesome anymore" as though there was a time when he was.



It's because he lacks tight leather and the silver emo-slick hair.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> So you prefer the overused, "start weak get stronger at the end" characters instead? Not that I mind it personally, but its something that has started to grow irksome in recent years. GoW3 had a chance to let you play as a end game Kratos from GoW2 but noooo I have to lose ALL my powers....ugh...fuck...
> 
> I know the gameplay reasons behind them, but I wish they stop using that tired ass gameplay mechanic at least try to let me stay powerful throughout the game.



I find this humorously ironic because that's exactly what is done to Dante. But no. That's not what I prefer. Points for missing the point. Power in general doesn't make an interesting character.

>Assumptions ITT


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Way too much Dante talk going on here.... AT BEST he's okay in a over-the-top sort of way. At worst (him outside of the original) he's this annoying unfunny caricature of himself.
> 
> *I'm always a little confused when people baw over the new Dante. They say things like "he's not awesome anymore" as though there was a time when he was. *


Oh come on now. Dino is the worse design I've ever seen for a protagonist ever. He makes that little bitch Tidus look like a G.

I cannot think of a single uglier design in video games thats worse than Dino from DmC. Not even Ash Crimson or Benimaru is as bad as him, and I quite literally thought Ash was a girl in KOFXI.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

Krory just does it for DMC fan tears, I don't think he actually likes the crackhead cutter look.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

I dunno, Krory is an odd one. He might like those types of characters.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes because a crack addict crossover between Edward from Twlight and the lead designer of Ninja Theory is better than cowboy stripper with silver hair.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, I definitely prefer the 80s punks to the 2000s emoboys.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

PS:

I SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE ONE TO FILL YOUR DARK SOUL WITH LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait, I hope you don't mean that generic War from Darksiders...seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'll take generic War, who still is a badass, to a guy who makes corny punchline jokes and looks like a Joke. Say what you want about War's attitude but his design doesn't look nearly as shit as Dante.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

That scene in the only scene in the game to just quite literally make me cringe and laugh at the same time.

Also, to this day, I don't know why the fuck he gave Trish his Sparda sword. I know she is hot and all but damn the pussy ain't worth that sword.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yes, I'll take generic War, who still is a badass, to a guy who *makes corny punchline jokes* and looks like a Joke. Say what you want about War's attitude but his design doesn't look nearly as shit as Dante.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyways my top 7 characters

1. Legion
2. Hk-47
3. Glados
4. Shodan
5. Dog
6. Robo
7. Jehuty/ADA

Hmm there seems to be a pattern.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> Yeah, I definitely prefer the 80s punks to the 2000s emoboys.



80's had terrible style. I can excuse Michael Jackson because he is so awesome.

40's and 50's had the best style in the past 100 years of the good ol US of A.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Next up is "WORST MAIN CHARACTERS" oh this gonna piss off some people. Especially Esura



If I don't see Vaan and Link, it's you and me at the flag pole, 3'o clock.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2011)

COME AT ME BRO!!!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKzItYLXhUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

70s would probably be more appropriate.

But no one said anything about American. America never had style.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

I forgot how much of a tramp Trish looked in DMC.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh come on now. Dino is the worse design I've ever seen for a protagonist ever. He makes that little bitch Tidus look like a G.
> 
> I cannot think of a single uglier design in video games thats worse than Dino from DmC. Not even Ash Crimson or Benimaru is as bad as him, and I quite literally thought Ash was a girl in KOFXI.



Don't get me wrong... Hipster May Cry is hideous. I'm just saying that, as much as I love DMC, Dante ALWAYS looked pretty stupid. If you saw a guy with silver hair and a red trenchcoat walking down the street you would laugh. Do not lie. 

Also, Tidus looks FAR worse then the new Dante. Its not even a contest.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to know what idiot thought Tidus would look COOL with shorts with varied leg-lengths.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yes, I'll take generic War, who still is a badass, to a guy who makes corny punchline jokes and looks like a Joke. Say what you want about War's attitude but his design doesn't look nearly as shit as Dante.



Dante got swag. And his jokes is what makes me like him. He reminds me of myself among friends. I remember when I first played DMC1 and that scene with Trish at the begining had my mouth gaping, like dayuuum he said that? He did THAT? Oh snap.

Some memorable quotes he said throughout the series.


"Hey babe, nature calls? Cans' in the back."
"Flock off, feather face."
"Wow, Ive never seen a talking mutt before. You know in a dog show, you'd definitely take first place"
"Easy, Fido! How bout I take you out for a walk? Come on puppy, let's go!"
"Father...I dont have a father. I just dont like you (Vergil) thats all."
"This party's getting crazy!"
"Bring it on! I love this.  This is what I live for.  I'M ABSOLUTLY CRAZY ABOUT IT!" 
"Things always gotta be complicated." 
"So this is what they call a heart warming family reunion, eh?"
"Whatever lady!"
"Well, if the kid (Nero) screws up, then I'll just have to kick his ass."
"Hey, kid (Nero), you giving up so soon? So melodramatic. Besides, if you die without giving me my sword back, I'm gonna be pissed!" 
"You can stay and die or you can walk your ugly ass back through that gate. It's your call, pal."
"Okay, are you ready? C'mon babes, LETS ROCK!!"
"First I whip it out! Then I thrust it! With great force! Every angle...! It penetrates! Until...! With great strength...! I... ram it in! In the end... We are all satisfied... And you are set free...!"

That last one.... da best


But...War? Wow. I don't hate War or anything but he is possibly the most forgettable character I've ever had the chance of looking at. Now Death in Darksiders 2 look total boss though.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> COME AT ME BRO!!!!



Are you fucking serious bro?
Are you serious?
Why so fucking serious?
Where the FUCK is VAAN?


This piece of shit. You don't have him?
Did you not play ff12? How the fuck didn't you have him on that list 
Look at his design and tell me how much sense does that fucking make?
Then look at his character...and walk away 

How many fucking belts does he have on.
His vest is some wierd fucking zipper thingy ma fucking bob.
/rage


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

I knew emo git would be on the list.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Vaan is definitely the worst main character in the past decade, if not ever.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't help but want to bash my head into a wall repeatedly reading those idiotic Dante quotes.

It's like a twelve year old wrote it.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Don't get me wrong... Hipster May Cry is hideous. I'm just saying that, as much as I love DMC, Dante ALWAYS looked pretty stupid. If you saw a guy with silver hair and a red trenchcoat walking down the street you would laugh. Do not lie.
> 
> Also, Tidus looks FAR worse then the new Dante. Its not even a contest.



To be fair, almost any protagonist in a video game I would laugh at in real life if I saw them. They are fucking video game protagonists.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

>MFW Vaan is not a "main character"


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2011)

@Esura - Every goddamn quote you posted makes me hate Dante more. Thanks... And War was pretty boss. His ending was awesome and his finishing lines to some bosses >>> Anything dante ever said. 

@Van hater - Not a hater of Van. Design wise he's fucking horrible. But character wise. Tidus and Squall are FAR fucking worse.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Don't get me wrong... Hipster May Cry is hideous. I'm just saying that, as much as I love DMC, Dante ALWAYS looked pretty stupid. If you saw a guy with silver hair and a red trenchcoat walking down the street you would laugh. Do not lie.
> 
> Also, Tidus looks FAR worse then the new Dante. Its not even a contest.



Hipster? Do you even know what a hipster is? 

Dante looks nothing like a hipster. If I saw him coming down the street I would 
A. move out the way because he 2 big ass guns and a 5 foot long sword and 
B. think o wow Comic-Con must be nearby or the circus must be passing through, and (then laugh) 
C. If it was DMC4 Dante with his 5 o clock shadow I would be like "damn that cowboy stripper looks badass"

He also has silver hair cause ya know he's a demon.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

Was supporting cast characters covered?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2011)

Vaan should have been on that list easily. He's the supposed main character when he does absolute shit in the game.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> @Esura - Every goddamn quote you posted makes me hate Dante more. Thanks... And War was pretty boss. His ending was awesome and his finishing lines to some bosses >>> Anything dante ever said.
> 
> @Van hater - Not a hater of Van. Design wise he's fucking horrible. But character wise. *Tidus and Squall are FAR fucking worse.*



Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa....whoa.

While I don't care for Tidus and I like Squall...appearance wise...but c'mon now. Vaan was an absolutely shitty character and a waste of space....of air. I can't think of a single FF character as bad as him. At least Tidus went from an annoying bitch to an ok protag at the end...at least he had character development. Vaan was quite literally just tossed on the side with little to no development whatsoever just barely halfway through the game. 

@ Krory, as far as Square is concerned, Vaan is the main character.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> To be fair, almost any protagonist in a video game I would laugh at in real life if I saw them. They are fucking video game protagonists.



Obviously games in pure fantasy worlds don't count. 

Dante lives in a real kind of world that just so happens to have demons in it. He went to the store and thought that tight leather beneath a red trenchcoat was awesome. Then he bought it with money. 


There are plenty of video game protagonists who look pretty awesome in a real world kind of way... of course, most of them aren't Japanese so it makes sense that they slipped by you. 

*The World:* Yes I know what a hipster is. New Dante looks like one.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> @ Krory, as far as Square is concerned, Vaan is the main character.



Then why was it said Vaan was designed for the intent of him NOT being the main character and the least important character? I've always seen Ashe stated to be the main character of FFXII.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> @Esura - Every goddamn quote you posted makes me hate Dante more. Thanks... And War was pretty boss. His ending was awesome and his finishing lines to some bosses >>> Anything dante ever said.
> 
> @Van hater - Not a hater of Van. Design wise he's fucking horrible. But character wise. Tidus and Squall are FAR fucking worse.



Tidus and Squall as bad as Vaan? No one even comes close.

Tidus was irritating at times but never pissed me off. Squall was so bland he never came off as annoying.

Vaan was like a gay black man in the middle of a KKK rally. "What the fuck is he doing in this game?" I thought to myself the whole time I played FF12

*Furious:* O I thought you meant old Dante not crackhead Dante.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2011)

damn this got intense

hey War and Dante are both pretty terrible characters we shouldn't fight over such things.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Vaan should have been on that list easily. He's the supposed main character when he does absolute shit in the game.


I don't really care if Square Enix says Vaan is the main character because hes not the main character going by whats in the actual game. He does absolutely nothing that'd warrant someone calling him the main character. I can accept Tidus as the main character of X, even though I kind of agree with the argument that Yuna is the more fitting main character. Vaan however, is so much less deserving of being called a main character its sickening. Ashe and Basche are both way more important to the story.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Crazy your taste is disappointing me.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> damn this got intense
> 
> hey War and Dante are both pretty terrible characters we shouldn't fight over such things.



IDK I personally thought War was a pretty decent character. 

I mean, his character design is some of the ugliest stuff I've seen from any video game but his personality was cool without being too brooding and his voice actor was solid. 

And you think THIS is fighting, Parallax? New to the Gaming Department, I guess?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't really care if Square Enix says Vaan is the main character because hes not the main character going by whats in the actual game. He does absolutely nothing that'd warrant someone calling him the main character. I can accept Tidus as the main character of X, even though I kind of agree with the argument that Yuna is the more fitting main character. Vaan however, is so much less deserving of being called a main character its sickening. Ashe and Basche are both way more important to the story.



That's part of the reason why he's such a god awful main character.
He's just a guy who's tagging along, and square enix thinks anyone would like this? "My brother was killed" "rage you killed my brother" "I didn't kill your brother" "I don't believe you-no wait turns out your right. k im good, let me just tag along now." "I want to be a pirate".

Vaan is the perspective from which we are supposed to see this retarded Ivalice.

Oh and since I played Revenant wings and FFTA2. It doesn't stop.
Vaan is nails on chalkboard.

As far as FF12 is concerned, Vaan's the main character, when he should be a supporting character.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Obviously games in pure fantasy worlds don't count.
> 
> Dante lives in a real kind of world that just so happens to have demons in it. He went to the store and thought that tight leather beneath a red trenchcoat was awesome. Then he bought it with money.
> 
> ...


Name one, name one protagonist from a non Japanese game you wouldn't laugh at.

I think maybe Cole McGrath and any random generic meathead white guy in a FPS is the only ones I might not laugh at because Cole is pretty normal looking and...I don't really need to explain that latter point.

And its funny how no one is criticizing Vergil. Are you a Vergil fan boy? 



Krory said:


> Then why was it said Vaan was designed for the intent of him NOT being the main character and the least important character? I've always seen *Ashe* stated to be the main character of FFXII.


Basch was supposed to be the main character of FFXII, however Square thought his design would alienate the Japanese fanbase (I'm not making this shit up) so they shoved in Vaan and Penelo at the last minute.

Dont get me wrong, I personally don't consider Vaan the main character either. I guess a better word to use would be, Vaan is the "face" of FFXII for Square, like how Terra is the "face" of FFVI for Square despite not having a dedicated main character for FFVI.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Name one, name one protagonist from a non Japanese game you wouldn't laugh at.
> 
> I think maybe Cole McGrath and any random generic meathead white guy in a FPS is the only ones I might not laugh at because Cole is pretty normal looking and...I don't really need to explain that latter point.
> 
> And its funny how no one is criticizing Vergil. Are you a Vergil fan boy?



lol@ unfair limitations.

----------------

Entire cast of GTA main characters from GTAIII and on. 

Heavy Rain cast. 

Duke Nukem (you may raise your eye brow at him but he wouldn't completely steal your attention like Dante.)

Alex Mercer, Prototype 

This is just off the top of my head. 

Not in love with Vergil.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Duke Nukem has a grenade ammo vest and a body build like a gorilla. I think I would noticed someone like that. 

And Alex Mercer looks like a parkour terrorist.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Name one, name one protagonist from a non Japanese game you wouldn't laugh at.




umm...tony hawk


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

*Top 5 Lead Protagonists (Female)*

*5. Terra/Tina Branford (Final Fantasy VI)*

_"People seem to only want power. Do they truly want to be like me?"_

It can be argued who the main character of FFVI really is (I've met plenty who swear by Celes and Locke), but the most important thing about Final Fantasy VI in its entirety was seeing the understandably withdraw Terra (which I'll refer to her by despite the original name is Tina because Terra just sounds better) go through trial and hardship. It's only as the whole world goes to Hell that Terra starts to accept herself and step up to her half-Esper heritage and become the unadulterated hero that everyone know she can be.

*4. Jill Valentine (Resident Evil)*

_"September 28th, daylight. The monsters have overtaken the city. Somehow, I'm still alive..."_

Barring most of Resident Evil 5 and heavy oversexualization, second to someone else on this list to come, Jilly Valentine has proven herself to be a capable and competent person when it is needed. She contrasts the other female Resident Evil characters by mixing a bit of the tough survivor with someone still unable to suspend disbelief as things just get worse and worse. But somehow, she always lives (even through a rather ridiculous possession from Albert Wesker).

*3. Heather Mason (Silent Hill 3)*

_"Is every person here a mental case?"_

Heather is a snarky teenager, fitting the archetype to the letter. Although she becomes both horrified and mortified when thrust into the throes of the "Other Realm" that the Silent Hill series is known for, she only lets panic set in momentarily before she resorts to fighting for survival. Flat-out, the sarcastic bitch that she is, she doesn't take shit from anybody - man or monster - and doesn't hesitate to spit venom back at every person that crosses her path (even those trying to help her - but in a situation like that, who can you trust?).

*2. Claire Redfield (Resident Evil)*

_"You have two choices: kill or be killed!"_

Arguably one of the more emotional characters of the Resident Evil series, this works in two ways for Claire. Through her times in the series, she grows attached to her comrades (Steve, Leon and obviously her brother, Chris). However, on the other hand, she has been shown to be one of the more... vocal... people. Particularly in later remakes, Claire is often quick-witted and sarcastic. Despite being almost the only combatant in the series that doesn't have professional training, Claire has shown she's just as capable as any other to survive (and look good while doing it... who _doesn't_ love Queen references? And if you don't know what I'm talking about, you haven't paid attention).

*1. Samus Aran (Metroid)*

"..."

Ah, Samus. Most of the time she is respectable and badass. Being a bounty hunter, she's hard-pressed to be bossed around and often can (and does) show up any male (both in her series and others). Armed with a literal arsenal and an armored suit that leaves everything to the imagination (What?! Samus is a GIRL?!), Samus never _used_ to be about sexy showmanship, but rather getting the job done however messy it gets. Naturally, although there was always fan service at some point, Japan ruined things when they gave us Zero Suit Samus. Then made it worse with the atrocity that is Other M, which basically rewrote Samus' entire character. I like to think someday the route will go back to badass over buxom but... you can never tell with this people...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

Ms.Pacman > all.
She gets shit done.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> *Top 5 Lead Protagonists (Female)*
> 
> *5. Terra/Tina Branford (Final Fantasy VI)*
> 
> ...



Samus would probably also win the strongest female lead protagonist.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Name one, name one protagonist from a non Japanese game you wouldn't laugh at.



Point Man from F.E.A.R.

And Paxton Fettel for that matter. In fact, I want Paxton's fucking jacket. It looks awesome.

Nathan Drake.

Alan Wake.

Max Payne.

Sam Fisher.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

Luke fon Fabre for best developed character


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> Point Man from F.E.A.R.
> 
> And Paxton Fettel for that matter. In fact, I want Paxton's fucking jacket. It looks awesome.
> 
> ...


It should be name a Japanese character you wouldn't laugh at. Not a non-Japanese.

Usually European and American lead characters are stereotyped as bland macho man bald guys.

Japanese leads are the effiminate over the top crazily dressed pansies.

Esura isn't the brighest bulb in the bunch shouldn't be so harsh.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Samus Aran is cool. Now Other M Samus is just...I dunno. I can't describe her.



The World said:


> It should be name a Japanese character you wouldn't laugh at. Not a non-Japanese.
> 
> Usually European and American lead characters are stereotyped as bland macho man bald guys.
> 
> ...


You suck.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

The World said:


> It should be name a Japanese character you wouldn't laugh at. Not a non-Japanese.





Game.Set.Match.
Jack Cayman isn't a funny man.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

The World said:


> It should be name a Japanese character you wouldn't laugh at. Not a non-Japanese.
> 
> Usually European and American lead characters are stereotyped as bland macho man bald guys.
> 
> ...



Some Resident Evil people.

Harry, James, Henry, and Alex from Silent Hill.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Silent Hill is good people.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Screw you guys, Dante is awesome, I am awesome, I'm going to go take a shit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Well... maybe Alex because he has that lazy eye from his lobotomy...

But yeah. Mostly normal.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Game.Set.Match.
> Jack Cayman isn't a funny man.



He looks like a gooffuck with that thing on his arm, he would be shot and arrested irl.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

You know if you saw him, you wouldn't be laughing.
You'd say "Why the fuck does he have a chainsaw on his fucking ar- holy shit it's functional"


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

The World said:


> Duke Nukem has a grenade ammo vest and a body build like a gorilla. I think I would noticed someone like that.



Barring the weapons of course. Thought that went without saying.



> And Alex Mercer looks like a parkour terrorist.



What are you talking about? He looks like a guy in a hoodie.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

*Top 5 Supporting Characters (Male)*

*5. Balthier/Ffamran mied Bunansa (Final Fantasy XII)*

_"I play the leading man, who else?"_

Man. That's one smooth friend. Balthier comes across is fairly arrogant and self-serving (well, for the most part... one obvious exception being Fran). Embracing a life of freedom, it's not until much later it's revealed why it's something that's so precious to him - and we should not be surprised that yet again another JRPG drums up daddy issues. But thankfully they don't seem to hit Balthier too hard. Balthier can come across as always the critic and sometimes the cynic, but he has not-too-obvious ulterior motives for everyone to be as free-living as he.


*4. Leonardo (Assassin's Creed)*

_"One thing I am not, is a man of violence."_

Here is a preemptive "fuck you" to anyone who tries to say his last name is da Vinci. Educate yourselves. As the quote acknowledges, for the most part Leonardo is a peaceful man. Albeit he does make weapons for Ezio (and later on for others, rather begrudgingly). What makes Leonardo so entertaining is his obvious and well-played eccentricity (and perhaps one of the few well-done voice acting jobs). Always willing to help, but makes him all the more intriguing is that he seems to enjoy actually creating or deciphering things that necessarily providing a helping hand. Whether it was faithful to the historical figure? I'm not sure. But it still provided a vastly entertaining character and made suffering through Brotherhood barely bearable.


*3. Canopus Wolph (Ogre Battle, Tactics Ogre)*

_"Actually, in war there are no good or bad. People can be criminals and victims at the same time."_

In Ogre Battle: March of the Black Queen, Canopus is apathetic to the raging war around him, caring little for who wins and it's only through speaking to dear friends on the side of "good" that finally persuades him to fight. Most of Canopus' personality comes through in Tactics Ogre, where he clearly lightens up a bit. Often cracking jokes, he is often a surprising source of realistic wisdom that's down-to-earth as well as uplifting optimism. Of course like the rest of his comrades met in the beginning of the game, he operates in the country under a ruse but his heart is still genuine and he even goes out of his way to help lead character Denim/Denam and his army, breaking off from the rest of his group.


*2. Barry Wheeler (Alan Wake)*

_"Don't worry! Your cutout is fine!"_

Barry Wheeler's first appearance is oh-so-obnoxious that you think you know what character stereotype he'll fall into. Alan's agent and best friend, he clearly comes across as a groupie more than anything. It's not until about halfway through the game that we see how awesome Barry is. In a situation where light is your greatest resource, what does Barry do? He raids a store and finds a helmet-lamp and wraps battery-powered Christmas tree lights around his body for protection. There are several times where Barry seems to meet his demise but the guy just keeps on kicking, taking down the Taken one by one. As he says, "Guess he never messed with someone from New York City before, huh?!" And the running gag of Alan's cardboard cutout and Barry is pure gold.


*1. Damon Baird (Gears of War)*

_"Well... that was... character-forming."_

So what? I'm bias. Screw you. Looking beneath the skin of the typical war-shooter, Damon Baird is one of the better characters of the series. Although he looks like your typical meathead like the rest of the cast (please, just read the books!) Baird also operates as the resident genius. A master of all things technology, there's little to nothing that Baird can't fix (making him a necessity in the world). He also happens to be the only character who has bothered to properly educate himself on the enemy, having learned - from sheer experience - Locust customs, sociology, ranking, weapons, and even military strategy. Combine the Locust expertise and technological genius into the package of a deadpan snarker full of bitterly sarcastic wit and you get Damon Baird. There is a lot more to him, but it was covered in the books (now considered canon, mind you!) so it wouldn't be fair to bring up here.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll post my top 5 favorite females too tonight. I need to revise the list. This would be the best list to write thus far. 

Wait, THATS where your old username came from?


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Barry is the best. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KqDYt7x8bo&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrGQXmO4noI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

The "Flaming Eye of Mordor" bit was fucking classic. I loved every bit of the game in all honesty, but Barry is easily one of the most entertaining video game characters of all time.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll make a few lists starting with;

Top 5 RPGs

5) X-Men legends (PS2)

This doubles as my absolute favourite superhero game of all time. The story was pretty good combat was fun and the power system worked. It was satisfying to take my favourite X-men and just beat the crap out of everything. Thye main problem with the game though was the utter uselessness of equipment and the lack of things to do when not continuing the story outside of the Danger room missions and a few flashback side quests. The voice acting was also pretty good. Very fun game still.

4) Kingdom Hearts 1 (PS2)

I'll admit when it first came out I didn't give it a second thought, I mean Disney and Square characters in the same game, that's just not going to work. I was however pleasently surprised when I finally played it to see that the story was really good. It's characters were decent and it's gameplay was really fun. It was also mildly challenging unlike the second game in certain boss fights. It had good voice acting and there was also plenty of stuff to do on the side when not continuing the story so yeah Kingdom hearts get's number 4.

3) Final Fantasy XIII (X-box 360/PS3 the only current gen game on this list)

Yes I am one of the minority who really enjoyed Final Fantasy XIII and I'll explain why. First I thought the game had great pacing, it started fast and stayed that way only really slowing down for one chapter and even when it did given the story it made sense at the time. It had a great soundtrack. I liked almost every main character with the only annoyance being a certain red-headed Pulsian (you know who I mean). The plot was very enjoyable and the voice actors nailed every character especially Barthandelus. Ah and let's not forget the game's greatest asset, it's addicting and very fun battle system which served the game well considering fighting is pretty much what you do 90% of the time. The game loses some points for having very little to do besides fighting. Given that the only side quest in the game is missions which entail that fight more. Final Fantasy XIII gets a solid third spot.

2) Shadow hearts series (PS2)

You know it never ceases to amaze how few people I've talked to have even heard of this series considering how good it it. It has many great characters, including one of my favourite Male main characters of all time Yuri Hyuga. The first game had the darkest setting, soundtrack and storyline but it had I'm sory to say a rather bland battle system, though the judgement ring was a nice feature which was only improved in the following two games. It's sequel Covenant just had a great storyline, great voice acting, it was long at two disks, the battle system was greatly improve. The only real problem with it was that it lacked any real difficulty. The final game From the New World however basically perfected the battle sytem, the game was a lot harder and it had the best soundtrack of the three games in my opinion. The problems were the lower quality of plot and characters, the voice acting was decent at best and it didn't have Yuri as the main character. Instead we get Johnny Garland. Anyway the Shadow Hearts series as a whole get's second spot.

1) Final Fantasy X (PS2)

Well what can I say? I'll start with that it was my very first RPG and as a result I may be ever so slightly biased. I though the plot was amazing for the game. The characters were top notch but just like with FFXIII there was one exception and again it's a red head this time by the name of Wakka. The gameplay was simple and enjoyable and really allowed for strategy, every character was usefull at one point or another and the soundtrack kicked major ass. It also had my all time favourite villain Seymour. The guy had awesome speeches and gave me some great fights and his final fight them was the best battle them ever without challenge. So yeah Final Fantasy X tops this list at number 1,

Make lists for the other categories later.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

*Top 5 Supporting Characters (Female)*

*5. Anya Stroud (Gears of War)*

_"And green as grass by the looks of it. Time to train the rook?"_

In the first two games of Gears of War, Anya acts as the dedicated control operative to the C.O.G. teams. Might not sound like much, but she was responsible for relaying all incoming messages from soldiers as well as send outgoing messages and orders, and constant updates on mission and soldier status. Although her feelings for lead character, Marcus, are not well-hidden she's always shown as someone who is level-headed and fully capable. With the inclusion of the third game she is now one of the soldiers on the frontlines as no one has a free ride.


*4. Liara T'soni (Mass Effect)*

_"Either you pay me or I flay you alive... with my mind."_

When we first meet dear Doctor Liara T'soni, she is nothing more than a researcher. Often seeming timid and shy, she readily signs up to help stop the Reapers (mostly due to their connection to the Protheans she is studying, as well as her mother being involved). It's not until Mass Effect 2 that we see a significant change. Obviously hardened, she takes on traits from her more violent mother (even making the same threat her mother once did to Commander Shepard). Most impressively, Liara has adopted a very deep dedication to protecting her friends and finding the missing Shepard. Through the years between the two games, Liara grew and matured and shows hopeful signs for Mass Effect 3.


*3. Eleanor Lamb (Bioshock 2)*

_"Love is just a chemical, no matter the origin. We give it meaning by choice."_

I'll admit that, for the most part, I was unimpressed with Bioshock 2. However one thing that always stood out to me was perhaps the only memorable character from the whole ordeal, Eleanor Lamb, the "daughter" of the player character. She spends a majority of the game out of commission, only speaking to the main character at various times, using her influence on the Little Sisters to provide aid when she can. Ignoring the obvious scene where she becomes and ultimate badass by donning the gears of the Big Sister enemies that haunt you throughout the game, Eleanor is otherwise (in my opinion) an obvious emotionally-driven character. Aside from the superb voice-acting (best in the game... not that it's hard to top with a lackluster cast of characters), what tends to sell me is the ending, no matter which one you get. Whatever decisions you make, the character always manages to drive it home how the game is really, at it's peak, a parental lesson and not about beating the bad guy or saving the damsel, but guiding a child and deciding her future through your actions. It goes more to credit to the writing, but all of the good writing happened to belong to this character's dialogue and thoughts.


*2. Elika (Prince of Persia)*

_"Wow compared to you I'm a saint!"_

Admittedly, when I first heard about the new Prince of Persia and Elika, I thought to my self... "Great. Just fucking great. The entire game is one giant fucking escort mission with another damsel in distress. JUST PEACHY." Anyone who has played the game knows how wrong that is. Although the Prince admittedly saves her ass on several occasions, Elika is an essential part to the Prince's survival as well (and of course the plot in general). What makes her wonderful (besides the amazing combo mechanics with the Prince) is her vaguely snarky attitude when talking with The Prince. She is surprisingly witty and warranted a number of laughs. Despite all that, she's not as closed-minded as I first anticipated and ended up, in my opinion, being one of the most likeable female characters I've seen.


*1. Ellie Langford (Dead Space 2)*

_"You complete bastard. Was this your great plan? Dump me off and die?"_

Ellie is a heavy-vehicle pilot and one of the few survivors on the Sprawl in Dead Space 2. Albeit distant and threatening at first, she slowly grows to trust Isaac while maintaining a rather bad-ass attitude. The one time she seems to be in true distress occurs when she is about to get her eye stabbed out with a screwdriver from another character, Stross. Isaac races back to help her, only to come across the character in question, Ellie's eye on a screwdriver. Before Isaac can do anything, Ellie gets back up (eye missing and all) and bashes Stross across the back of the head while yelling one of the most unintentionally funny lines at Isaac, "You owe me an eye, you bastard!" And if that's not enough, Isaac's martyrdom syndrome has him send Ellie off in a gunship and to go on to the final battle himself. Task complete, he sits in the destructing city by himself, ready to die... until Ellie messages him from the gunship's cockpit and tells him she's about to crash through the roof of the building he's in to save his ass. If there's any female character that fits the "big goddamn hero" archetype, it's Ellie.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> *2. Elika (Prince of Persia)*
> 
> _"Wow compared to you I'm a saint!"_
> 
> Admittedly, when I first heard about the new Prince of Persia and Elika, I thought to my self... "Great. Just fucking great. The entire game is one giant fucking escort mission with another damsel in distress. JUST PEACHY." Anyone who has played the game knows how wrong that is. Although the Prince admittedly saves her ass on several occasions, Elika is an essential part to the Prince's survival as well (and of course the plot in general). What makes her wonderful (besides the amazing combo mechanics with the Prince) is her vaguely snarky attitude when talking with The Prince. She is surprisingly witty and warranted a number of laughs. Despite all that, she's not as closed-minded as I first anticipated and ended up, in my opinion, being one of the most likeable female characters I've seen.



I'll admit I never even thought about buying that game, as far as I was concerned The Two Thrones ended what was a great trilogy but since you speak so highly of this character can you tell me if the game is worth buying or not


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

*Top Five Badass Female Characters in Gaming*

*5. Samus Aran*



Well you can't have a badass list of female characters without the OG herself. She just don't give a darn. She goes through planets fucking shit up, saving the day ad naseum. Even with Other M making Samus Aran some sort of masochistic, obsessive dick rider, she is still a badass regardless. Its fucking Samus after all. One game can't just fuck up an icon like that!

*4. Shanoa (Castlevania: Order of Ecclessia)*



Odd choice I know, but I think she deserves to be on the list because on how much she left an impression on me. Castlevania: Order of Ecclessia was my first Castlevania game ever and made me the Castlevania fan I am today as well as Order of Ecclessia being my most favorite Castlevania game ever, which is partially thanks to the excellent Shanoa.

Like Samus, I didn't add her because of her personality, because the one the game shows is very limited in scope. Its because of all the shit she goes through within the game. From losing her memories, to being betrayed by her master as a offering to Dracula, to end up killing her best friend who wasn't even bad to begin with, to having to go through the Dracula Castle and STOP Dracula AFTER going through all the shit that would make the average man crack under pressure. But she pushes through with her unique and cool glyph powers and saves the day. 

A badass. Doesn't hurt that she is hot as hell with that raven hair of hers.

*3. Sakura Kasugano (Street Fighter Alpha 2)*



Every other World Warrior in the Street Fighter series has some odd or extremely stupid reason on why they fight and why they enter the tournaments, but oh not her. Her reason? To fight and to meet Ryu. She just don't give a darn about anything else. She is a 16-year old teenager who fights with an emulated version of Ryu moveset who talks shit, dance after a win, and talks more shit. Example from A2....

*Sagat:* Those moves?! You know Ryu. Where is he?
*Sakura:* Say please!
*Sagat: *Out of my way, you insignificant gnat!
*Sakura: *You need a lesson in etiquette.

Also, even though its non canon, she stood up to fucking Apocalypse in Marvel Super Heroes vs Street Fighter!

*Sakura:* I've beaten everyone else, and you are next!
*Apocalypse: *Little girl... do you have any idea who I am?

Also, canonically she is stronger than quite a few of the lesser characters in the series despite not having any formal martial arts training, her only training consisting of imitating Ryu's moves and making it her own and constantly street fighting. She has spunk and she got attitude, and that makes me admire her alot. I wont even go into why she is awesome gameplay wise in a variety of Capcom fighters either. Definitely a badass.


*2. Kaine (Nier)*



Despite being scantly clad, she is very crude, very blunt, and very vulgar woman...and that makes her awesome. She also throws out F-bombs like no tomorrow, but that doesn't stop her from being cool and a badass...actually that just makes her even more a badass. She is, imo, like a darker version of Dante but with tits. She cracks sarcastic jokes in the same vein as Dante, but its much more...harsher and her movements in battle aren't as flashy as his and more to the point. She often even rips into Grimoire Weiss hard. Hell, the game starts off with her cussing out Weiss and calling him a little bitch and telling him she wants to stick him a goddamn furnace. 

Over the course of the game she softens up to her teammates though (well overall in general), particularly to Nier and Emil, the former she falls in love with and the latter she treats like a younger brother and her outlook on life changes, but she still stays rough and strong throughout the game, even making sacrifices for her teammates and making much of the logical battle choices throughout the game. 

*1. Claire "Lightning" Farron (Final Fantasy XIII)*



Initially a cold, independent but efficient warrior, Lightning takes no shit. She is fit enough to do multiple aerobatics in the air and take on multiple men solo prior to being a L'Cie. Also, she doesn't doesn't take lightly to all the drama bullshit other party members go through. Over the course of the game, not only do she sock the holy shit out of her future brother-in-law Snow once, but she does it three times whenever he say whatever he starts going on his, "Yeah I'mma save my babeh Serah!" speeches and she also scolds the timid Hope quite a few times for being a little bitch.

However, over the course of the game she learns from the errors of her arrogance and come to grips with her feelings and still manages to keep her badass status by taking leadership role over the cast and helping Hope man up and stop being a little bitch. Also, with the L'Cie powers, she can do some remarkable shit to say the least.

Here is a Youtube video of one of her most badass scenes in the game. *WARNING SPOILERS*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyxKVlajpX8[/YOUTUBE]

Also, and I never thought I'd see the day I'd type this out, but it doesn't hurt that she is a fairly attractive woman without giant tits, thick thighs and big ass with a bunch of shots of her exposed regions. Her character only adds to her sex appeal and badassery, thus having her take #1 spot on the list of being the badass of badass female characters in gaming.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> *5. Samus Aran*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that scene that's going to be on my top 5 epic moments list when I get round to that. Lightning FTW.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, that scene quite literally gave me goosebumps from how awesome it is. The eye candy Square continuously gives me is enough to make a man go blind. 

And I just noticed...Lightning has some pretty eyes.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 9, 2011)

Lack of bayonetta be dissapointing.

But the list is still awesome.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Bayonetta is cool too...but to be honest...she started to wear on me a bit during the latter course of the game and I started liking Jeanne more. Odd I know.

And the shit that goes on close to the end kinds of kills her badassery imo. Her daddy/mommy issues almost made me vomit in my mouth.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

I will always stand by my disdain for Lightning, boring character.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

SHE HAS PINKISH HAIR, THOUGH.

IT MAKES HER UNIQUE.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Bayonetta was a really, really fun character and I loved playing as her. 

Ironically enough I never got much from her on the sexual front (ugleh if you ask me), but she pulls off the over-the-topness so very well and her accent is so wonderfully bad.... I'd really like a sequel. 


-------------

What little I could stomach of FFXIII made Lightning seem like typical brooding FF hero/heroine fare....


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Thats cool Gnome. Different strokes for different blokes.

I wish Capcom and Square could get together and put Dante and Lightning in SFV or make Lightning team up with Dante in some Dissidia tag team or some shit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

It'd probably be nicer if they didn't succumb to peer pressure which caused them to "feminize" her.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 9, 2011)

Not really sure how Sakura is considered badass but the rest of your list Esura is pretty good.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it just me or is Bayonetta dumb tall though in comparison to every other character sans Jeanne?

Sakura is badass because of her personality and attitude. And she is a fucking street fighting 16 year old girl. Whats NOT badass about that?


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> What little I could stomach of FFXIII made Lightning seem like typical brooding FF hero/heroine fare....



Until she saw the error of her ways and thought "I can be brooding AND not a bitch!"

They wanted a female version of Cloud and they got it: unimpressive.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> It'd probably be nicer if they didn't succumb to peer pressure which caused them to "feminize" her.



Are you talking about Lightning or Bayonetta here?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Is it just me or is Bayonetta dumb tall though in comparison to every other character sans Jeanne?*
> 
> Sakura is badass because of her personality and attitude. She is a fucking street fighting 16 year old girl. Whats NOT badass about that? :lmaio



Giraffe lady


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is it just me or is Bayonetta dumb tall though in comparison to every other character sans Jeanne?



Kamiya was probably going for "runway model" with her.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Are you talking about Lightning or Bayonetta here?



Lightning. Aside from her personality change (she was meant to be more like Fang, when Fang's character was a male. But they thought no one would take Lightning seriously so they went brooding instead of flirtatious and sexy - they wanted to get rid of "sexual attraction" and make her like a female Cloud... which is ironic considering the next part...), they also "dolled her up" from her original appearance to make her more feminine, bigger eyes (irises and pupils), lighter hair color, and softer features as well as heaps of make-up. Left is the original design that was deemed "too manly."


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Which would explain why Fang is more interesting... she's what Lightning was supposed to be.

Whereas Fang was meant to have a cock.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> Until she saw the error of her ways and thought "I can be brooding AND not a bitch!"
> 
> They wanted a female version of Cloud and they got it: unimpressive.


Lightning is better than Cloud imo. Also, they didn't make her into an Advent Children Cloud in FFXIII-2 so far either.

Still badassin' it.



Gnome said:


> Giraffe lady






Furious George said:


> Kamiya was probably going for "runway model" with her.


Ugh...runway models irritate me. 

Don't get me wrong, Bayonetta is hot as fuck and I got multiple stuff on my HDD of her, but in game, she comes off as a stuck up bitch with no memories and parental issues. And she gyrates waaaay too much...which is odd coming from me.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 9, 2011)

Lighting 

Dull surprise incarnate


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

I like the Lightning we have though. Her hair is _niiiiiice_ too. 

I have a hair fetish...so don't mind me. One of the reasons I like Shanoa alot...long flowing raven hair...


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Lighting
> 
> Dull surprise incarnate



I've experienced stagnant air that was more intriguing.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> Lightning. Aside from her personality change (she was meant to be more like Fang, when Fang's character was a male. But they thought no one would take Lightning seriously so they went brooding instead - they wanted to get rid of "sexual attraction"... which is ironic considering the next part...), they also "dolled her up" from her original appearance to make her less feminine, bigger eyes (irises and pupils), lighter hair color, and softer features as well as heaps of make-up. Left is the original design that was deemed "too manly."



Sounds like Squeenix.  

Kinda like the manly version better TBH but with both versions I am just not in love with her design. Its not quite in the same leauge as Tidus when it comes to badness but they both suffer from the same problem... too much random junk here and there. It looks too busy.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

I think Square-Enix needs to do a presentation of the logics of functionality of obscenely flowing objects in acrobatic maneuvers.

"Manly" version looks like someone with a story to tell.

"Femme" version looks like someone that obviously took too much time to primp herself up every day.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

Her design is like 50% buckles, someone has a buckles fetish (notice buckles on nipple area).


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey, its Nomura's style for ya. You either like it or hate it.

I put Nomura up there with the greats of Kazuma Kaneko and Shigenori Soejima.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Also...

FUCKING BELTS AND ZIPPERS, HOW DO THEY WORK?


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

They also made her look more bulimic.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Those designs are essentially the same damn thing though except for the faces and hair (love the flowy bright pink hair btw).


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

You'd have to be blind not to see the changes in the legs and arms.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Swear to god, I did not notice it until you pointed it out.

I'm still satisfied with the Lightning we have though. Also, have you seen dat FFXIII-2 Lightning!? The fuck awesome man, the fuck awesome....

Square seems to like Claire alot though and Nomura has a slight attachment to her, I wonder would they do some other stuff on Lightning after FFXIII-2 does well.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

Thicker eyelashes, more lipstick, fluffier hair, and thinner. Like an ad for the modern expectations of what woman should look like.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't really care for the looks of thinner women per se (meat on the bones wont hurt you women!), which makes it odd that I like current Lightning. Theoretically, I should of wanted the Light on the left, but Lightning as she is now is just too kool.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Thicker eyelashes, more lipstick, fluffier hair, and thinner. Like an ad for the modern expectations of what woman should look like.



Pretty much. I'm not sure if it's better or worse they went with "Claire" instead of her original name...


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> Pretty much. I'm not sure if it's better or worse they went with "Claire" instead of her original name...



Averia is a shitty fucking name.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Swear to god, I did not notice it until you pointed it out.
> 
> I'm still satisfied with the Lightning we have though. Also, have you seen dat FFXIII-2 Lightning!? The fuck awesome man, the fuck awesome....
> 
> Square seems to like Claire alot though and Nomura has a slight attachment to her, I wonder would they do some other stuff on Lightning after FFXIII-2 does well.



I'm gonna be honest here and say that the winged-knight look, as silly and impractical as it is, is a huge improvement over her original desgin.



Gnome said:


> Thicker eyelashes, more lipstick, fluffier hair, and thinner. *Like an ad for the modern expectations of what woman should look like.*



LOL, to be fair though that isn't just Sqeenix. That's a problem with gaming in general. 



I'll argue with anyone in saying this is one of (if not the) best designs for a female in any video game... maybe because she looks like a female. Gaming needs more girls like this.

In most games you can look at any typical female character and practically hear the moans of the makers beating off to it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

It fits better than "Claire" in a cast of Snow, Hope, Fang, Vanille, and Sazh.

Like having cast of Leaf, Faith, Horn, Telline, Tugn, and BOB.


----------



## lathia (Aug 9, 2011)

Not so much of an ending but I'm a sucker for Professor Layton as a whole. 

More specifically, The Unwound Future. That story/ending was !


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

I do believe it is time for me to get started on my next set of lists.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> I do believe it is time for me to get started on my next set of lists.



No. Cut it out. We're all tired of you.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> No. Cut it out. We're all tired of you.



Oh...  Okay.

I'll just go post them somewhere else...


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

I have yet to make a single list, still thinking about making one though.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> Oh...  Okay.
> 
> I'll just go post them somewhere else...



Good thinking. Run along now. Its *my* time to shine. 

I'm thinking of doing a Top 5 stories, but I can only really come up with 3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

Good thing Other M is not canon.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I'm gonna be honest here and say that the winged-knight look, as silly and impractical as it is, is a huge improvement over her original desgin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, its what sells. It doesn't make it right but, they trying to appeal to their market. I can beat off to anything, even BBW so it don't matter to me. As long as the character is interesting.

And Valkyria Lightning is going to wreck shit. 

Btw is Heavy Rain ok?



Krory said:


> It fits better than "Claire" in a cast of Snow, Hope, Fang, Vanille, and Sazh.
> 
> Like having cast of Leaf, Faith, Horn, Telline, Tugn, and BOB.



They hardly call her by her real name though. They call her Lightning about 80-90% of the time in the game. The name Lightning fits with Snow, Hope, Fang, Vanille, and Sazh. The only times they mention her real name is when Lightning tells Hope her name after a woman to woman talk (prior to that, they mentioned her name NONE) and at the end.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

Someone do a top 5 cooperative/competitive multiplayer games.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

I think you mean brooding tramp to brooding brat talk.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

I think Snow probably tapped some of that before he went to Serah...which is why Lightning hated Snow. Then towards the end, she got tired of his ass and was into younger boys like Hope by the end of the game so she stop caring about Snow and Serah getting hitched.

So Lightning is a brooding shotacon tramp then.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Sounds like Squeenix.
> 
> Kinda like the manly version better TBH but with both versions I am just not in love with her design. Its not quite in the same leauge as Tidus when it comes to badness but they both suffer from the same problem... too much random junk here and there. It looks too busy.



Aside from the enormous amounts of buckles and cape, her design is pretty realistic/real worldish. At least compared to Mr. Buckle and Belts Squall and the other fantasyish lead FF characters.

I did like Madison's design too even if her face looks kind of weird she does look like a woman from the real world.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> To be fair, its what sells. It doesn't make it right but, they trying to appeal to their market. I can beat off to anything, even BBW so it don't matter to me. As long as the character is interesting.
> 
> And Valkyria Lightning is going to wreck shit.
> 
> Btw is Heavy Rain ok?



Meh, I'm not saying that game makers should try to make their women ugly just to be politically correct. I get that sex sells.... its just make them look real!  Madison Paige (girl in pic) was extremely hot, had a reasonably tasteful nude scene, and she just so happened to be realistically proportioned. If the industry wants to be taken as seriously as cinema or typical art then maybe it should chill out on the pre-teen pleasing cum dolls they call women. *shrugs* 

Oh, and Heavy Rain is cash.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Meh, I'm not saying that game makers should try to make their women ugly just to be politically correct. I get that sex sells.... its just make them look real!  Madison Paige (girl in pic) was extremely hot, had a reasonably tasteful nude scene, and she just so happened to be realistically proportioned. If the industry wants to be taken as seriously as cinema or typical art then maybe it should chill out on the pre-teen pleasing cum dolls they call women. *shrugs*
> 
> Oh, and Heavy Rain is cash.



But Lightning isn't the normal female in gaming. She has no big tits (pretty small), she has no ass....well no big ass..its still shapely though, and she has some thin legs. Cute face though. She is probably the least over sexualized FF character since FFX Yuna. Ironically, you see more of Fang's skin than Light's.

The chick that does the mocap for Madison is hot though. Her name is Jaqueos Ansley or something. I read one of her interviews and pictures and goddamn...daaayum.

And I might check out on Heavy Rain. I always wanted to play it since day one (not going to lie, that one Madison scene piqued my interest) but I heard the game was short as shit so I never bought it. It should be cheap now so I might check that shit out.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> But Lightning isn't the normal female in gaming. She has no big tits (pretty small), she has no ass....well no big ass..its still shapely though, and she has some thin legs. Cute face though. She is probably the least over sexualized FF character since FFX Yuna.
> 
> The chick that does the mocap for Madison is hot though. I read one of her interviews and pictures and goddamn...daaayum.
> 
> And I might check out on Heavy Rain. I always wanted to play it since day one (not going to lie, that one Madison scene piqued my interest) but I heard the game was short as shit so I never bought it. It should be cheap now so I might check that shit out.



Yeah, I was all over the place with that rant (lol) but I wasn't necessarily referring to Lightning. Compared to what I've come to expect from gaming she isn't so bad. Gnome made that comment and it got me started.

Heavy Rain's *kind* of short but it makes up for it with offering lots of different possible outcomes and endings. I'm sure you know that the game doesn't end if one of your character's die, right?


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, I was all over the place with that rant (lol) but I wasn't necessarily referring to Lightning. Compared to what I've come to expect from gaming she isn't so bad. Gnome made that comment and it got me started.
> 
> Heavy Rain's *kind* of short but it makes up for it with offering lots of different possible outcomes and endings. I'm sure you know that the game doesn't end if one of your character's die, right?



The female form is such a unique structure and quite a sight to behold, sexually and artistically. While I do love hyper sexualized female characters a lot...like a lot, I would not mind seeing a big woman in a game, or an older woman (damn you SCV for using that bullshit to keep Ivy young), or just a homely women in a game. In the same way one can make a fat guy or a skinny bitch guy endearing to people, I think the same ones can do the same for women. I guess it just takes one to make the leap of faith and just try. For what its worth, even though its not necessarily the same thing, Catherine portrays a transsexual in a non stereotypical way. I just wont say who it is if you haven't played it yet.

And yeah I know they die permanently, and they hoped people wouldn't reload saves and shit (ha, as if). I was following the game pretty heavily pre release. I love the stories and lores and shit in games and here comes a game based almost entirely around that. I wanted to play Heavy Rain to make up for not being able to play Indigo Prophecy too. The entire game seemed unique for what they were trying to accomplish.

But much of my hype died after release and found out how short it was, so I was like fuck it.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> The female form is such a unique structure and quite a sight to behold, sexually and artistically. While I do love hyper sexualized female characters a lot...like a lot, I would not mind seeing a big woman in a game, or an older woman (damn you SCV for using that bullshit to keep Ivy young), or just a homely women in a game. In the same way one can make a fat guy or a skinny bitch guy endearing to people, I think the same ones can do the same for women. *I guess it just takes one to make the leap of faith and just try.* For what its worth, even though its not necessarily the same thing, Catherine portrays a transsexual in a non stereotypical way. I just wont say who it is if you haven't played it yet.



Exacta! 

Gaming isn't just a kiddie thing anymore so naturally the content and character portrayals should grow up with it. I'm not saying I'm in a hurry to see a game with futa girls and dudes tonguing each other down and what not (yeah, I'm a homophob, so what? ) but devs are going to have to take some risk eventually if we want to see more relatable, mature games.



> And yeah I know they die permanently, and they hoped people wouldn't reload saves and shit (ha, as if). I was following the game pretty heavily pre release. I love the stories and lores and shit in games and here comes a game based almost entirely around that. I wanted to play Heavy Rain to make up for not being able to play Indigo Prophecy too. The entire game seemed unique for what they were trying to accomplish.
> 
> But much of my hype died after release and found out how short it was, so I was like fuck it.



Definititely pick it up. Its short but its still avery "full" game.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Exacta!
> 
> Gaming isn't just a kiddie thing anymore so naturally the content and character portrayals should grow up with it. I'm not saying I'm in a hurry to see a game with futa girls and *dudes tonguing each other down and what not (yeah, I'm a homophob, so what? )* but devs are going to have to take some risk eventually if we want to see more relatable, mature games.
> 
> ...



I'm just going to address the bolded part real quick. What straight male, under any circumstances, would want to look at two guys going down on each other? While I have no problem with homosexuals at all and I don't even mind watching or reading a love story of a homosexual relationship, hell I don't even mind if a gay friend of mines want to discuss his love troubles or anything...but under no circumstances would I want to _see_ (keyword: _see_) two guys actually going at it hard core. That doesn't make me (or you) a homophobe, its just something that doesn't appeal to us. I bet homosexuals don't want to see a guy going down on a girl either.

Anyways, I think we are starting to see a move to more mature storytelling with games like Catherine, and you see how that game is selling. 

And I'll probably pick up Heavy Rain after I get Infamous 2. I need to know wtf happens after the first with the Beast and shit bad! I hope I get to fight the Beast. Did you play it? Can you tell me if I fight the BEAST and kill em!?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

The Beast? THE BEAST? YOU ARE THE BEAST!


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

What? Dont fuck with me man. It can't be true! Not my good Cole!?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

I wasn't completely serious about the homophob thing.  I just said that as a disclaimer because I know how the interwebz can be, especially an anime site. Show any sort of disgust with yaoi and "lol, phob".

--------------------- 

Next up when I get home from work, either a *Top 5 Plots *or *Top 5 powerups* list!


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Futa is far from "mature"


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

The World said:


> Futa is far from "mature"



Good point.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Did anyone up in this bitch play Infamous 2?

I don't want anything else spoiled but this one part...do I fight the Beast at the end? I know I fight him at the beginning (fuck you reviewers) but do I fight and win against the BEAST at the end? Thats all I want to know.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes you fight him, I just finished the game a few days ago.




Edit: Spoiler tagged in-case anyone cares.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 9, 2011)

Your reaction made that spoiler tag useless.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

^ I know right. 

Also, Kuo>Nix. Trust me.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know if its going to be the same for this one, but all the chicks in Infamous 1 was ugly, like uglier than the average 50 year old women I see on the side of the street slingin' in that bad part of town no one wants to go to cause its the bad fucking part of town.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Where's all the Top 5 lists, noobs?


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

In my mind, making it you scrub ass mark. 

I think I'm going to do Top 5 Hottest Females In Gaming instead of Badasses so get your body ready, cause its going to be a bit risque....boom.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

I assume you mean "predictable" and "boring."


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Nooo....I'm going to go back, back in gaming man. I'm going to be real, like I am with every list.

I'm Esura and I keep it locked, keep it loaded, keep it gangsta baby! No doubt.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

So, as I said...


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Man, this guy don't know the magic I, Esura, can pull. I have been known to shock and amaze...and you may be one who will continue to spread that legend about me once I'm done.

Just keep your eyes peeled son. I'll post that shit tommorow, for sure.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll take that as a "Yes."


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

I will make a believer out of you yet son. You have not been exposed to the magic of my words yet, but that's ok. You will be absolved of your ignorance soon my child.

Brace yourself for my knowledge of all that is video game female characters on the morrow's eve. Giggity...giggity.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

My Top 5 Racing games.

*5. Hydro Thunder.*
   -Played this endlessly on my 64 and in arcades.
*4. Gran Turismo 5.*
   -Currently unrivaled in vastness of content and selection. Too bad it was brought down by not meeting expectations for its long development time.
*3. NFS Hot Pursuit.*
   -Just plain fun, meshed together with a good soundtrack, very important for a racing game.
*2. Wipeout.*
   -At the time, the mix of speed and anti-gravity racing was a rush for my 8 year old mind.
*1. Diddy Kong Racing.*
   -Fucking fantastic game, and it has Conker, so I put it in the number 1 spot. That and it was just so addicting and the second game I ever had on my 64.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it fucked up I played absolutely none of those games? 

Racing, Sports, MMOs, and those RTS games are the only genre of games I don't play much of, if at all.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

>No F-Zero

Oh, Gnome...


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

F-Zero...thats that game that has the guy from Smash no?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> >No F-Zero
> 
> Oh, Gnome...



This, is why I don't do top 5. Forgot about F-Zero.

I would probably replace NFS with it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

...yeah. Let's go with that.

By the way, "morrow's eve" would be today.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is it fucked up I played absolutely none of those games?
> 
> Racing, Sports, MMOs, and those RTS games are the only genre of games I don't play much of, if at all.


Yes, it is.


I made a racing game list because nobody seems to appreciate racing games.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

I just could never get into them. Gets boring after a few hours for me.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

Diddy Kong Racing is amazing.

I remember playing Wipeout way back in the day on my first PC. Gave me an adrenaline rush before I even knew what that was when I was a kid.

Played GT3 way back too when I first got my PS2. The customization was so vast in any racing game I ever played.

I like the Burnout series for all the replay crashing too.

Twisted Metal was the shit too especially 2 and Black. For trying to actually put a story in a racing game.  Some of those stories creeped me the fuck out.

F-zero was so fucking hard. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

I think it was Twisted Metal Black I played... I admit most of those stories were so idiotic but then the endings all ended up being creepy.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

I was going to do a list of my worst antagonists but I know how much flack it would catch me.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2011)

Holy fuck so many replies since I last got on don't even know where my last post was  Owell next video is BEST Main Characters. What's some of yours?


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Holy fuck so many replies since I last got on don't even know where my last post was  Owell next video is BEST Main Characters. What's some of yours?



I imagine you already saw mine. 

Top 5 Main Males: Ramza Beoulve (FFT), Alan Wake (Alan Wake), The Prince (Prince of Persia trilogy), Isaac Clarke (Dead Space), and Raziel (Legacy of Kain)

Top 5 Main Females: Terra/Tina Branford (FFVI), Jill Valentine (RE), Heather Mason (SH3), Claire Redfield (RE), Samus Aran (Metroid... minus Other M)

Top 5 Supporting Males: Balthier (FFXII), Leonardo (AC), Canopus (OB/TO), Barry Wheeler (Alan Wake), Damon Baird (Gears)

Top 5 Supporting Females: Anya Stroud (Gears), Liara T'soni (ME), Eleanor Lamb (Bioshock 2), Elika (Prince of Persia), Ellie Langford (Dead Space 2)

Though Elika is probably technically the main, but eh.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2011)

Good list! Actually agree on your female list a lot. Both supporting and main.


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2011)

Elika was a surprisingly likeable characters, Ellie Langford was the biggest badass in that game... barring RE5 Jill Valentine has had a lot of good and the rail-shooter remakes of RE2 and RECV (Dark Chronicles or whatever) does Claire a lot of justice. Heather is down to earth and snarky. Eleanor Lamb is basically the one big redeeming thing of Bioshock 2. I went in depth in earlier posts, but you get the idea.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2011)

120% AGREED ON DIDDY KONG RACING 

I don't think a game has ever been as underrated as that one.... I exaggerate at times, but I really think its true in this case. All who mentioned that game gets an automatic rep!

----------- 

lists are coming!


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh what the Hell, you only live once... I'll just blaze through this one, though.

*Top 5 Worst Antagonists*

*5. Sephiroth (Final Fantasy VII)*

Easiest thing to sum it up? Overexposure. The mysticism of Sephiroth's "badassery" decline the more you see him show up and especially when performing crimes that... no one can really be brought to care about. Sorry, I don't believe anyone who actually _cares_ that Aerith was killed because there was nothing to care about there. And burning down Nibelheim? Enh. Things only become more compounded when he plays the "lazy villain" by letting the good guys do all the leg work... normally this is a good trait when giving that Devil-esque nudge in the right direction. The problem? The only real bad guy is Cloud's own disillusioned memory and psychosis. Sephiroth is just another boss battle who does dastardly things once in a while to remind you who the "bad guy" is in between your hour-upon-hour-upon-hour sessions of simulated snowboarding and grinding and searching for legendary items and facing REAL boss battles (The Weapons).


*4. Ultimecia (Final Fantasy VIII)*

It's not so much Ultimecia's goals... yeah, yeah... God-complex so that you avoid your inevitable death that you saw because you're omniscient has been done before (*TIIIIIIIIIIIME FREEZE COMPRESSION!)*. It's the fact of how it's so sudden that it feels like you dropped the soap in prison. What's that sneaking up OH MY GOD, IT'S SO HORRIBLE. That's all that really needs to be said about Ultimecia. BECAUSE THAT IS ALL THEY GAVE US.


*3. Skorge (Gears of War 2)*

Regarded as the leader of the Kantus priests of the Locusts, we are led to believe he's a bigger badass than General RAAM of the first game. It helps matters that he has his own giant Reaver (called Hydra) and a double-sided chainsaw staff. He attacks two side characters (Dizzy Wallin and Tai Kaliso). Then you fight him. I guess this is more of a very disappointing boss battle. A mish-mash of diving and button-taps followed up with the easiest vehicle battle of all time, and suddenly Skorge is dead - falling to his death off Hydra. No epic conclusion like RAAM. Just... gone. Skorge goes out with a whimper.


*2. Al Mualim (Assassin's Creed)*

Not much to say about the old coot. Everything about him is fishy from the start so seeing him turn on you is far from any surprise. The whole entirety of the Assassins versus Knights Templar feels lacking for most of the game (in my opinion it's not until ACII that things get great... but then go down again). He is neither intimidating or diabolical or entertaining or even seeming intelligent. In fact, to the contrary, he seems quite unintelligent. And is perhaps the easiest boss fight in a game ever.


*1. Albert Wesker (Resident Evil)*

Where to begin. Where to end? Albert Wesker lost his interest after the first game when you realize he was alive. And he's a super-human. From a unique virus. That only he got injected with. Or rather, only affected him that certain way. Unstoppable in every way. He's straight out of the Matrix, driving a horror series too far into action and sci-fi. And even the boss fights against him feel like that I'm certain Capcom got tired of having him around. He went from a generic evil human with a hidden backstory to the worst conception of a Bond villain ever imagined. Just like everyone on this list, he lacks a personality. Ultimate power does not make you, by default, the greatest fucking villain on the planet. Especially in this day and age.

--------

Honorable mention to Saren of Mass Effect as a bad antagonist. Up next is my Top 5 Antagonists.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2011)

Saren even? I thought he was cool.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

He lost his antagonist points the moment it turned out he was Indoctrinated. Just like Benezia.

I still think he's an entertaining CHARACTER... but not a good antagonist. Sovereign was the bigger antagonist in that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Holy fuck so many replies since I last got on don't even know where my last post was  Owell next video is BEST Main Characters. What's some of yours?



*5. Aya Brea - Parasite Eve*



It's definitely rare to see a mature woman as the main in a game, let alone a Japan made game. How she goes through Parasite Eve is interesting cuz she went from living pretty much a ordinary life to undergoing a physical metamorphosis into something more than human and how she's coping with the fact that as time goes on she's not exactly "human".

*
4. Ashley Riot - Vagrant Story*



Ashley is interesting in the fact that his whole back story was a complete mystery. And that mystery unraveled more and more as he goes through Lea Monde. I know there's more but trying to remember since it's been awhile.

*3. Naked Snake - Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater/Portable Ops/Peace Walkers*



Solid Snake is a great character through out the series of MGS but when Big Boss starred as the main of MGS3, him as a character is by far the best developed in one game (let alone the whole series) and from then on is set in stone. He went from being a pro-trained soldier and simply following orders to second guessing everything he knew about anything and went about a drastic change. How he is in Snake Eater at the start is nothing like how he is at the end, let alone Peace Walker where he's more jaded than anything.

*2. Ramza Beoulve - Final Fantasy Tactics*



Ramza is essentially what Naked Snake would be if he was a medieval nobleman. The only difference is that along with his development, he stuck to his guns. He didn't give a shit about the politics and only believed what he was doing was right.

*1. Fei Fong Wong - Xenogears*



Fei is no doubt in my mind, THE BEST developed character in RPGs, period. The shit he goes through, fuck, anything about him transcends time and even in meta psychology. He had a fucking split personality. Fei as a character, has to be the most broken character during his all time low and through out the story, Fei is slowly but surely, rebuilding himself as a person. How he starts, is the polar fucking opposite compared to how he is in the end.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 10, 2011)

Top 5 Disappointments
*
5. Alpha Protocol*
- So close at doing a stealth rpg right, but overall missed the mark.
*4. Grand Theft Auto 4*
- It felt like they lost sight of why most people played GTA.
*3. Crackdown 2*
- Crackdown 1 was one of the biggest surprises for me this gen. Too bad the sequel had you doing the same thing over and over from the first hour of play.
*2. Bioshock 2*
- Simply, this game doesn't need to exist. And given the quality that is Bioshock 1, this one felt boring and flat.
*1. Assassins Creed.*
- Gather info, kill a guy, run away, repeat for 20 hours. Good thing the sequel fixed the biggest issue.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

Shame 3rd Birthday ruined Aya forever.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> Shame 3rd Birthday ruined Aya forever.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Good thing that wasn't Aya, amirite? 

BUT WHY DID SHE HAVE TO GO THE WAY OF THE BOSS!!??


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2011)

*Top 5 Power-Ups*, from worst-to-best 

5). *Power Stone 2, Pete's Power Change *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0or3q8tPuA[/YOUTUBE]
(you can see the transformation many times during that video)

Remember this game? If you do then you remember Pete. He was known as the cheapest character in the game and for good reason... his Invention Boy transformation was BEAST. I put this on the list not only because it the transformation was certain death, but because it was just awesome to look at. If you can try to find the move where he creates an electrical field and follows the other opponents slowly and clumsily like he was Alpha from Power Rangers (aiy yiyiyi!)!

4). *Half-Life 2, Dark Energy Gravity Gun
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98NUl0b7Xr0[/YOUTUBE]

Oh yeah. The video says it all. 

The regular Gravity Gun was incredible all by itself, but in the last stage of the game it get infused with Dark Energy... and then it just breaks through heaven. Picking and throwing any and everything at your enemies (including the bodies of their friends) is every bit as awesome as it sounds.

3). *Devil May Cry, Alastar Devil Trigger*


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

*Top 5 Best Antagonists*
*5. Yuber (Suikoden series)*

_"I simply desire a good fight with plenty of blood and the screams of the dying."_

Yuber is easily one of the most mysterious characters of the Suikoden series, taking a few different appearances to boot. What little is known sums up to him being the bearer of one of the True Runes and being obsessed with chaos. On several occasions Yuber runs from battle, using the excuse that it's no longer appealing to him. Yuber prefers to be on the winning side of a war, because the winner is (usually) shedding more blood, causing more chaos, and destroying more lives. What makes this all the more dangerous is that Yuber is just as likely to be with the good guys or the bad guys, in actuality, but always in it for the death.


*4. Andrew Ryan (Bioshock)*

_"We all make choices. But in the end, our choices make us."_

Andrew Ryan is perhaps the embodiment of how the best of intentions can cause the worst of circumstances. In his attempts to create a utopia with Rapture, what he actually created was what would eventually be a Hell, as well as his own tomb. Though perhaps Ryan was not entirely well-intentioned. As his intellect, fame, and wealth increased greatly, his sanity began to decline. Choosing the Cr?me de la Crop for his great city caused an inevitable destruction as the overgrowing arrogance of his Rapture inhabitants tore themselves apart and Ryan was left to watch his own failure in the wake of frequent clashes with smugglers and a civil war that dashed his dreams. This only scratches the service of Ryan's involvement in the story. Suffice it to say, the combination of his dedication, intellect, and eccentricity makes him someone to watch your back around.


*3. Dhaos (Tales of Phantasia)*

_"I beg of you... the prayers of my people..."_

Best way to put it? Well-intentions extremist. You know you might have a good antagonist if you have to stop for a moment and think... is he really the bad guy here? Of course given the circumstances, he is. Intent on destroying countless people. Why? Because he using a Seed of Mana to create a life-saver for his home planet, as well as save the life tree of the human planet (which is the source of powering the Mana Seed), and to preserve the existence of magic in general. As it turns out, due to an industrial boom, humans are mass-producing magitech and essentially draining all of the planet's resources. The Dhaos we first meet is not the "real Dhaos", formerly a loving and kind ruler who become hateful and spiteful and power-hungry at constantly being thwarted, and it makes him an easily-dispatched foe... that is until the heroes use a time travel spell to try and save themselves, creating a paradox that brings about a second Dhaos, a "true Dhaos" with the same level of power and dedication, but none of the blinding rage. Oops.


*2. Paxton Fettel (F.E.A.R. series)*

_"We have more than one option here, you know. We have to think about things... as a family."_

The first game in the F.E.A.R. series brings us the enigmatic Paxton Fettel. To try and some this up quickly... Paxton Fettel is a sociopathic psychotic cannibal who is the son of an absurdly powerful psychic by the name of Alma Wade who happened to essentially be raped with a turkey baster while in a forced-comatose state to produce offspring (and they then forcefully induced labor upon her) to serve as "psychic commanders" to lead armies of clone-soldiers (Replicas). Paxton Fettel was one of the two results. He was considered the "success." What the scientists involved didn't expect was for Alma to be able to live through her psychic subconscious, reach out to her son, and show him of all the wrongs that happened. The already less-than-stable Fettel then set out to hunt down all those involved in the project. Oh yeah... and eat them. Because eating them gives him their knowledge. Though this isn't even the half of it as Fettel serves as a reminder, occasionally appearing to question the mentality of the player character (referred to only as Point Man) and with good reason. Point Man? He was the second "failed" child. See, all Fettel really wants is a big happy family. That's how it seems as he becomes a protagonist in F.E.A.R. 3 (despite being shot in the head and killed by Point Man in the first game... did I mention he's now a ghost that can possess people?). Only, that's not true... in Fettel's ending, we find out what he really wants is to consume Alma to gain her ultimate psychic power and take her (at that point) unborn child to raise on his own to be just like him. Great. Just what we need. _Two_ sociopathic psychotic cannibals who are the sons of an absurdly powerful psychic. Just what this world needs.


*1. Pyramid Head (Silent Hill series)*

_"..."_

If you see Pyramid Head and you aren't about ready to shit yourself, then there is something deeply wrong with you. Pyramid Head is, admittedly, a bit of a cop-out. He's not actually a person. And there's not only one of them. Believed to be the embodiment of executors from the town of Silent Hill's old cult religion. In-game, Pyramid Head is unstoppable. There's no question about it. The only time a Pyramid Head dies is actually related to what they really are. They are actually the embodiment of negative traits of certain individuals in the town. Prime case is Silent Hill 2, being the manifestation of main character James' sexual frustrations after his wife's sickness (and death) - explaining why one scene depicts Pyramid Head essentially raping another horrific Silent Hill monster. And that, my friends, is the beauty of Pyramid Head. It is not an actual monster. It is your, the character's, own psychosis. Their fractured mentality. Their unwillingness to cope and accept. Thanks to the wonders of Silent Hill, we get the creation of creature who punishes those that truly want to be punished. Not to worry. Pyramid Head does not go after every one. True innocents, such as young girl Laura, won't even see or experience such manifestations.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2011)

*Elzam:* AWESOME list, especially the #1 spot. 

*Gnome:* Bioshock 2 should probably be #1 

*Garrus:* Andrew Ryan should definitely be #1. You crazy.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm fairly certain George has said not a single positive thing about any of my lists.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2011)

Really?  

Well, a lot of stuff you played that I haven't. Its hard to comment. I think all of your lists are good though, especially the worst antagonists list.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes really.  It's all "You should've done this!" and "You should've done that!" 

Thank you. Now I feel better.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't care for Devil Trigger but I have to say I still remember quite vividly the first time becoming a fucking FROG in Super Mario Bros. 3. So fucking awesome.

And although recent Sonic games have been balls, old-school Super Sonic = pretty epic.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

Last few list were so good...shit I may even steal one or two characters from these list


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

I was so sorely tempted to put Paxton Fettel as my number 1 antagonist... but I knew it was complete bias, so...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> I was so sorely tempted to put Paxton Fettel as my number 1 antagonist... but I knew it was complete bias, so...



Personally I would replaced Yuber with Luca Blight simply b/c Luca's a complete nut job.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

So is Yuber though. What makes Yuber more dangerous is he doesn't work exclusively for just one side or the other.

And he's immortal but that hardly matters.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 10, 2011)

Top 5 best antagonists

5) The Dark Prince (Prince of Persia:the two thrones)

One of my favourite things about The Two thrones was that while at the beginning you believe as the Prince does in the vizier being the main villain. However as you progress you come to terms with the fact that this is incorrect, the true main antagonist lives within the Prince's very soul. What I love about the Dark Prince is that he is not some simple sand creature the sands of time created within the Prince. He is literally the physical manifestation of all that the Prince hates about himself born from the Prince's guilt of past actions and given form by the sands. The dark prince spends the whole game trying to corrupt the Prince, trying to take what he believes is rightfully his, everything that the Prince has. Overall he was a great antagonist and gets a solid number 5 spot on this list.

4) Barthandelus (Final Fantasy XIII)

Origonally believed to be human, this fal'cie earns a solid number 4 spot for a number of reasons. First of all it's because of how little he actually cares about the beings he and his kind have been caring for for centuries, which is good I like my antagonists merciless and uncaring, just makes them seem more evil. Second is that he actually has a decent motive for his actions, trying to revive the god who created the world. Third is that he manipulates the l'cie party and thier survival from start to finish, moving them where he wants meaning to have them end Cocoon since he cannot. He has a kickass voice actor and makes great speeches every time he appears and finally  he was good at making back up plans in case the l'cie either failed or didn't do what he wanted.

3) Ansem seeker of darkness (Kingdom hearts 1)

Number 3 goes to the only heartless in the Kingdom heart series with a brain. Well what can I say, he manipulates Riku the whole game, even taking over his body to give himself a physical form. He doesn't any take over ambitions he simply wants to return all worlds to their beginning in darkness. Just like Barthandelus he had a kickass voice actor and the speech he made before his final fight was badass. I like that he has no real motive for his actions, he is just naturally evil, most likely due to being a heartless. All his forms had pretty cool designs as well and as a result get's number 3.

2) Cardinal Albert Simon (Shadow hearts 1)

The other three so far have all been realatively close to decide. THIS guy however easily gets the number 2 spot. He may not have been the most evil villain in the shadow hearts series especially he believed he was saving the world. When you start the game the first thing you see is ths guy massacering some Japanese soldiers before he is conronted by main character Yuri for the first time. This guy could have easily killed Yuri at any time and he had a good plan, but unfortunately madame PIS stood in his way and led to his origonal defeat. So from the awesome first appearance to his actually helping Yuri as he finally died is why I like this guy. The only antagonist on this list who isn't entirely voice acted as his game is mostly text based dialog get's the number 2 spot.

1) Measter Seymour Guado (Final Fantasy X)

Be honest how many knew this guy would be number one. The reasons why he's number 1 are plain as day, great villain laugh, numerous epic scenes, evil mother f'er, great speeches, having the ENTIRE party pissed off at him. The only real beef I have with him is his design which is wierd because I usually don't let character designs bother me. Oh well though the evil half Guado Measter makes it onto this list at number one.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2011)

^ 

   

*wipes away tear*

Oh, Good times.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 10, 2011)

Furious George said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must've missed the joke. Do enlighten me.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 10, 2011)

Ansem seeker of darkness?
You didn't play BBS. SoD had motive, he's a heartless he craves hearts, and so he went after the biggest one of them all.


O_O
Krory


> Best way to put it? Well-intentions extremist. You know you might have a good antagonist if you have to stop for a moment and think... is he really the bad guy here? Of course given the circumstances, he is. Intent on destroying countless people. Why? Because he using a Seed of Mana to create a life-saver for his home planet, as well as save the life tree of the human planet (which is the source of powering the Mana Seed), and to preserve the existence of magic in general. As it turns out, due to an industrial boom, humans are mass-producing magitech and essentially draining all of the planet's resources. The Dhaos we first meet is not the "real Dhaos", formerly a loving and kind ruler who become hateful and spiteful and power-hungry at constantly being thwarted, and it makes him an easily-dispatched foe... that is until the heroes use a time travel spell to try and save themselves, creating a paradox that brings about a second Dhaos, a "true Dhaos" with the same level of power and dedication, but none of the blinding rage. Oops.



I find it difficult to say Dhaos. Especially considering the franchise he's in.
Yggdrassil and V. Musto Fende are just as good. Shizel and Matias unfortunately don't hold up though 

I mean if you do an analysis of Yggdrassil you come up with similar levels of depth.  Same with V. Musto Fende.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Ansem seeker of darkness?
> You didn't play BBS.
> 
> O_O
> ...



I did play BBS. I don't care if his real name's Xehanort, Ansem seeker of darness sounds cooler.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 10, 2011)

Who cares if it sounds cooler. ASoD is damn half the villian (literally) that Xehanort is.

Ansem wants KH because he's a heartless and likes hearts and darkness.
Xehanort wants to summon a giant KH so he can watch people fight for his damn amusement oh and he needs some immortality for that so cue, body possession, splitting peoples hearts in half, try to have Terra kill his master. No totally a weaker antagonist 

Eh whatever fuck it, you like what you like, but damn...


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 10, 2011)

And, Ansem SOD being half of Xehanort's being doesn't make any difference to me he was still all kinds of awesome. Though since you seem to disagree Him being from the first game also gives a certain nostalgia factor as well. I'll just leave it at that. Not in the mood for an argument.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I must've missed the joke. *Do enlighten me.*



I'd rather not. Its for the best. Laughing emoticons was me being nice about that list.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 10, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I'd rather not. Its for the best. Laughing emoticons was me being nice about that list.



Come on I want to hear this. I could use a good laugh.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2011)

Hee hee, oh you! 

---------------------------

I'm trying to think of a Top 5 best main characters list, but its hard. May have to do a Top 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Top 5 best antagonists
> 
> 5) The Dark Prince (Prince of Persia:the two thrones)
> 
> ...


What the fuck? Besides the Prince and Shadow Hearts these guys would make my list for "WORST" main villains.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 10, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I must've missed the joke. Do enlighten me.



For starters Kefka was a way better Square antagonist than either Ansem or Seymour.

It would take me a long ass time to build a top 5 antagonist list, but off the top of my head #1 would probably be Silent Hill.  the city itself.

Others would probably be like Ocelot/Shodan/Wesker/Kefka


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

Even Dark Prince, in my opinion, is not much of a good antagonist.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Top 5 best antagonists
> 
> 5) The Dark Prince (Prince of Persia:the two thrones)
> 
> ...



Not a bad list, and I feel you on Barthandelus. While I wouldn't have Seymour on the list personally, he did piss me off originally when I thought he was trying to NTR Tidus with Yuna and shit and he is a creepy looking friend. Only thing that confuses me with the list is that you have Ansem instead of Xenahort, but somebody else already brought that up.


@ Cardboard Jewsuke, not understanding this Kefka love here. I'm replaying Final Fantasy Anthology as we speak and...he is a very, very mediocre average villain with his only redeeming factor being that he got a few screws loose and he fucks up the world. Had it not been for a certain plotline, Golbez from FFIV would of been a better villain than Kefka. Xenahort from BbS does what Kefka tries to do, but better.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, kids' games...


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmmm? Whatcha talkin' bout Krory?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

He's talking about Final Fantasy and them having kiddy villains, in which they do


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you realize how retarded that sounds right? I hope you guys do and is just trolling. There are other words to deride their villains besides "kiddy", which doesn't makes any sense at all when used to describe any post VI villain.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry let me rephrase that. The way most FF villains are written you'd think it was made by kids and they truly are never evil. Shit Disney movies have eviler main baddies


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

They remind me of the villain from Dudley Do-Right.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

Though at least Vayne was about political power instead of just Godly powah.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 10, 2011)

Villains

*5. Revolver Ocelot - Metal Gear Solid*



Revolver Ocelot is probably a classic case of "more to him than meets the eye". In MGS he comes off as a one shot villain and more or less Liquid's right hand man. This gets ironic in MGS2 where he makes his return to have it that Liquid is now his "literal" right hand. Not to mention the seemingly strange skill of shifting into his Liquid Snake persona (originally thought to have been simply Liquid Snake from beyond the fucking grave possessing Ocelot and exacting his revenge). And held the cards in everything that happens in MGS2 and gets away with it. Shift to MGS3 Snake Eater where you see Ocelot back when he was just a Major for the GRU and for Volgin. He was a lot more green considering his encounters with Naked Snake. But at the same time you see the glimpse of what he becomes later in life. The magnificent bastard we all know and love. Shift to MGS4 where he's exacting his plans against the Patriots with a private military at his disposal. At this point, his Liquid Snake persona is in full force and pretty much is untouchable. Fast forward endgame where he has his final showdown with Snake it what's pretty much the greatest fight since Naked Snake vs The Boss. Then afterhand when it's all said and done we find from the shocking return of Big Boss himself that Ocelot was never really evil. In fact everything he did post MGS3 was to free the world from the control of the A.I Patriots system at the wish of Big Boss more or less. Not only that, Ocelot's the greatest actor since he literally took the roll of villain and EVERYONE, I MEAN EVERYONE, fucking fell for it.

*4. Fou-Lu - Breath of Fire IV*



That being said, let's get into someone who's not exactly a villain (more anti-villain for a good portion of the game) and not exactly a protagonist. He's you're anti-villain/secondary protagonist. Fou-lu, the God Emperor, the First Emperor of the Fou Dynasty (he built a name for himself and created his own country 600 years prior), and a dragon, a "god" amongst humans. Fou-lu is a interesting case since he was never evil at the start. He revived after Ryu was born into the world. He then proceeds through out the story to the capital of his empire to reclaim what is rightfully his. But however, he returns to a changed world and the once empire he knew greets him with violence. This is the start of what becomes the breaking of Fou-lu. The shit he endures starts warping his perception of mankind as a whole. He does encounter people who do help him and of course he's thankful for such. But the second person he does encounter who does care for him, after getting captured by the Empire is then killed via being used as ammo for a fucking weapon that uses live humans and aimed straight at him. When Fou-lu finds a ornament that belongs to the girl, when he realizes who it was, that was it. That was the straw that broke the camel's back. Fou-lu just fucking broke and snapped in an epic way. You can feel for the guy since you the player witness everything he had to endure. This leads to of course, to him wanting to destroy the world to rid it of humans. At the same time, he wants to become whole since he and Ryu were once one and the same. Pretty much a god amongst gods, even fellow dragons admit as such. When the two finally encounter, it became a battle of wills and ideals and a debate whether or not mankind is deserving of life or not. Fou-lu is the foil to Ryu and his polar opposite. Ryu had people and friends, Fou-lu had no one and was all alone and on the run. This is interesting since instead of a backstory of why a villain becomes evil, you experience it first hand.

*3. Grahf - Xenogears*



Grahf in Xenogears is an extraordinary villain not just for the performance he pulls off nor the power he possess. It's b/c he's a perfect source of development for Fei, the main character. Not only that, HE IS FEI. Sorta, to explain, he's Fei's previous incarnation since Fei reincarnates for the last 10,000 years. Not only that, he's broken version of Fei's father, his soul split in two. He had to endure so much shit, that originally he almost destroyed the world in the past with his power. Not only that he's partly responsible for Fei's past and later continues to terrorize him in attempts to take control of him. This of course provides closure for Fei end game when Grahf returns to normal as Fei's father again. He's just so well written that it's hard to explain everything in one post.

*2. Miang - Xenogears*



A second Xenogears villain? Yup, the game just pumps quality well written villains. Miang in short, is for one, part of Deus, the mechanized version of God (sorta), and is God of Earth. Two, she's responsible for EVERYTHING that ever happens in the world of Xenogears for the next 10, 000 years and current story, directly and indirectly. Her ultimate reason of being, is the resurrection of Deus, using man as human repair tools. She does not give a shit if humanity goes bye bye. 

*1. Krelian - Xenogears*



Yes a third character. He's somewhat similar to Miang in a sense of mostly responsible for a lot of shit that happens in Xenogears. Only difference for one is that he, like Fou-lu, was never evil. He pretty much was well intentioned person and just broke. Second, he's not hate able as a character, you can actually get attached to him despite the atrocities he committed. Lastly, unlike Miang whom you fight, you NEVER fight Krelian, period. Yes a villain whose extremely well written, but never fought. Not only that, by end game, even after everything he's ever done, HE GETS AWAY WITH IT IN THE BEST WAY POSSIBLE, Ascending to a higher plane of existence and more or less walking along side of Xenogears true equivalent of God.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry let me rephrase that. The way most FF villains are written you'd think it was made by kids and they truly are never evil. *Shit Disney movies have eviler main baddies*



Often because Disney movies portray villains of pure evil intent. There is often nothing to many of Disney's villains aside from that they oppose the protagonists of the movie and wish to do them harm, so of course they are going to be "eviler".

Creators of villains in FF, well in RPGs in general past the early 90s tend to try to give depth to villains and not make them one dimensional, even more so now days. The saying goes, the road to hell is paved with good intentions, and it seems a lot of writers for RPGs takes that to heart.

I guess you would think Teryn Loghain is made by kids too because he reminds me of a few FF villains but with a slight realistic touch.

EDIT: Why did you just post three villains from the same fucking game?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

Yep, would be awesome to give depth to FF character. Except they usually don't


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Actually they do, but the execution of pulling it off and expressing it to the player in a way that its palatable is a bit of a mixed bag though. It doesn't bother me (obviously) but I can honestly understand how some feel that way. I don't mind looking for the diamond in the rough sometimes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Often because Disney movies portray villains of pure evil intent. There is often nothing to many of Disney's villains aside from that they oppose the protagonists of the movie and wish to do them harm, so of course they are going to be "eviler".
> 
> Creators of villains in FF, well in RPGs in general past the early 90s tend to try to give depth to villains and not make them one dimensional, even more so now days. The saying goes, the road to hell is paved with good intentions, and it seems a lot of writers for RPGs takes that to heart.
> 
> ...



I was trying to go for most developed and best written and Xenogears has that in spades. But since this is a top 5, I picked the best 3 since Xenogears has a fuckload of villains. That and plus I can't think of any other villain who's that good without being simply popular or generally known.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> I was trying to go for most developed and best written and Xenogears has that in spades. But since this is a top 5, I picked the best 3 since Xenogears has a fuckload of villains. That and plus I can't think of any other villain who's that good without being simply popular or generally known.



Hey, no problem. I just found it a bit funny to be honest while I was reading the list. 

I need to probably replay Xenogears one of these days. I generally have a negative view on it but I haven't played it in awhile so...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 10, 2011)

There's a reason why Xenogears is my favorite game of all time. Besides giant robots.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *Top 5 Power-Ups*, from worst-to-best
> 
> 5). *Power Stone 2, Pete's Power Change *
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

*Top 5 Creepiest Moments*

*5. Condemned: Criminal Origins*


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2011)

Always great to see Ocelot.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

I forgot to mention in my Top 5 Antagonists, so he'll be an honorable mention here... only bad guy in the series that stayed with me:


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2011)

Sarah Kerrigan would be on my list.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2011)

Queen of Blades? Yeah I like her design.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2011)

*For Reference Purposes*.... 

*Furious George*






*Sephiroth*


*Badalight*


*Elzam Branstein*





*Krory*














*Awesome*


*Esura*




*Darth Sidious*



*DemongGodofChaos*


*The World*


*Shooting Burst Stream*



*Gnome*



You're Welcome.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

I was going to suggest that when things were said and done (I STILL HAVE A LOT OF FIRE LEFT IN ME)... but it's greatly appreciated, George. Many thanks.

Working on my next one now.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll just link the lists back to that post from now on. Hopefully Crazy will link the reference post on the front page.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 10, 2011)

About neg The World for making a top 7


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

I swear I'ma kill the motherfucking internet. 

"I would put Kratos in there, everything you used to describe Snake at 8:15 can also be used to describe Kratos!"

FUCK THAT SHIT...Anyway here's my new video. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peLKWRy3-wg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

*Top 5 Funniest Moments*

*5. Dead Space 2 - ...crap*


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

Props to adding Max Payne.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 10, 2011)

Working on Top 5 best male protagonists list now. I'll get it up later. 

I can see my last list got some hate, though I must say I'm not surprised me getting hate nowadays just amuzes me because of how radically different my opinions are to everybody elses.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> *Top 5 Creepiest Moments*
> 
> *5. Condemned: Criminal Origins*
> 
> ...



Overall great list, though the Bathtub Scene from ED would be a good contender too.  Granted overall that game wasn't at all creepy, but that one scene was awesome.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2011)

Bah, I don't feel like writing up an essay for each one. No one will read it anyway..

*Top 5 RTSs:*
5. Halo Wars
4. Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos
3. Starcraft 2 Wings of Liberty
2. Company of Heroes
1. Age of Empires 2

*Top 5 RPGs:*
5. Monster Hunter Tri
4. Valkyria Chonicles
3. Final Fantasy IX
2. Dragon Age Origins
1. Mass Effect 2
My top RPGs will definitely change soon on the account of the ones I've yet to play.

*Top 5 Action-Adventures:*
5. Kingdom Hearts
4. Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
3. Okami
2. Shadow of the Colossus
1. Batman Arkham Asylum

*Top 5 Fighters:*
5. Tekken 6
4. Super Smash Bros. Brawl
3. Tatsunoko vs. Capcom
2. Super Street Fighter 4
1. Blazblue Continuum Shift
I need Marvel vs. Capcom 3! Waiting on the Arcade Edition or whatever it's called.

*Top 5 Shooters:*
5. Red Faction Guerrilla
4. Star Wars Battlefront 2
3. Halo Reach
2. Zone of the Enders The 2nd Runner
1. Bioshock


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Overall great list, though the Bathtub Scene from ED would be a good contender too.  Granted overall that game wasn't at all creepy, but that one scene was awesome.



I played ED but never experienced that (guess didn't get that far). I read about it, and wanted to include the scene but I, in good conscience, could not do it as I wanted to do things I actually experienced while PLAYING a game and impacted me. Same applied to all of the lists. That's why I couldn't add, say, Nathan Drake or Cole as great protagonists (or moments in those games as epic) because I haven't played either Infamous or Uncharted.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 10, 2011)

Top 5 favorite Fighting Games 
*
5. Tekken 3*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZbe_GAXFoo[/YOUTUBE]

Grew up with Tekken, loved the crap out of this game.

*4. Street Fighter Alpha 2*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAltyzF64sE[/YOUTUBE]

Same reason as Tekken, this also what I consider how a Street Fighter game should be. Fast and fun. Not molasses slow unlike some sequel.

*3. Capcom vs SNK 2*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K53Pqi8mHh8[/YOUTUBE]

I hold this in high regard simply being for being a really well made fighting game. Even the impacts of attacks given or received feel heavy like they hit hard. Not to mention it's freaking Capcom characters against SNK characters.

*2. Guilty Gear X2* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp6QoCcWbQg[/YOUTUBE]

I love Guilty Gear. Wonderful cast of characters. Interesting mythos. Not to mention fast ass gameplay.

*1. Melty Blood Act Cadenza ver B*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbGZCEDdNsk[/YOUTUBE]

This game. I love it to pieces. For one thing, the characters are pre-established for those familiar with the previous game Tsukihime and it's sort of sequel Kagetsu Tohya. Set in a verse that's very well thought out. Gameplay, it's a much much faster version of what Guilty Gear's combat system is. Not to mention the flexibility into combos is just delicious. Does not feel stiff and very easy to get into for those who don't like slow moving, stiff execution of older fighting games and simply just want to get things done. Almost forgot to mention how smooth the gameplay is. So fucking smooth, that it's almost fucking criminal.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

I should do my top games of all time, but I know I'll forget all the games that really should be on there though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So yeah my life is kind of empty, as you can tell with my post count. So I decided to create top 5 videos on my youtube channel. Seem to be a big hit on youtube *100+ comments on each one* and will be updating my video list regularly throughout this entire month. Anyway go! Answer the ones that I've already listed with your own list! Make sure to check back fools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never seen the game but THAT'S how Wolverine's Origins _looks like?_ _Holy shit!_ Why didn't the movie look like that? Do you know how much ass it would've kicked??


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

That's the general consensus, El. It's perhaps the only case of a movie-based game (especially for a comic/superhero movie) in which the game is vastly superior to the movie.

Also, thanks to you, Crazy, I decided to go back and replay the 2008 Prince of Persia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> wait wait wait  a second...are u implying that my life is empty?



If your life is empty and crazy's life is empty, what the hell does that make mine?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

Yep, that's how Wolverine's origins look in the game. SO MUCH BETTER then the SHIT movie 

And you welcome  I plan on going back to it after I beat Spider-man Shattered Dimensions...again...for the third time


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

Somewhat off-topic but I remember some gaming website did a "comparison" of Wolverine on 360 and PS3, to show the PS3 version is better graphically. There were some obvious differences... then through the course of showing the obviously better one, there was a button-tap sequence.

In which you had to rapidly press the green "A" button.

But yeah. That game was absolutely epic despite some obvious movie tie-ins (like "Deadpool"... guh...). But still... awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

*Top 5 FPS:*

*5. DOOM*

Sure, it started it all (well, no, it technically didn't, but it started the frenzy), and sure, it was an awesome game, but it was overshadowed by the improvements that came after. Namely being able to jump. That was cool at the time. And ducking would blow your fucking mind.


*4. Heretic*

Oh, a cool FPS that introduces upgradeable weapons. Sweet. The only thing better would be RPG elements. What's that you say? Its spiritual successor, Hexen, brought those into play? Well shut the fuck up and start talking about that, it sounds way better. 

*3. Hexen*

Fuckin' a, man. RPG elements in my RPG. Granted they weren't super strong RPG elements, they were mother-fucking RPG elements and that was good. And it had artifacts. I think Heretic might have had those but fuck Heretic! 

*2. Quake*

Sure Hexen had cool RPG elements and fucking items and multiple classes and better weapons and more interesting story and... wait, why isn't Hexen #2? Oh, right, because of the mother-fucking Shambler:



It also had music by Nine Inch Nails. Think about that, asshole, you think about that. Gritty, dark, bloody, violent, and it had some nice weapons, too. Like the super nail gun. Badass. The ammo box? Yeah, NIN.


*1. Duke Nukem 3D*

Take all of the prior games, stuff them in a toilet, shit on them, flush the toilet, wipe your ass with the game boxes, burn those, have Flash Infinite Mass Punch the entire sewage system into the ass-fucking Sun and kill yourself. This game does that to them.

Not only did it have items it had badass weapons. Like the Shrink Ray. Fuck your monster-ass, tusk-having ass, cop-being ass in its ass! I'm going to shrink you, step on you, and then take your life-size shotgun. Why? Because The Duke says FUCK the laws of physics and FUCK YOU, TOO ALIEN BASTARD.

Not to mention he gets all the girls with them fine-ass titties.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Furious, crazymtf, and Cory. Shadow of the Damned or Infamous 2?

I bought Shadow but I want to play Infamous 2 and I'm considering taking it back for Infamous 2.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yep, that's how Wolverine's origins look in the game. SO MUCH BETTER then the SHIT movie
> 
> And you welcome  I plan on going back to it after I beat Spider-man Shattered Dimensions...again...for the third time



Shattered Dimensions has to be one of my favourites.
Waiting anxiously for the sequel.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> About neg The World for making a top 7



Hey someone made a Top 4 and Top 6!

I should change it to my favorite robot/non-human character list though and add Liberty Prime.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

@Esura - Well Since not a fan of Killer 7 or No More Heroes I'm not the best person to ask. I FUCKING HATED Shadow Of The Damned...

Infamous 2 on the other hand is one of the best games I've ever played. So yeah I say Infamous 2  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQqjXgW2alE[/YOUTUBE]

Hell yeah to Spider-man. LOVE SD, can't wait for edge of time.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 10, 2011)

My top 5 Anti Villains in Games. Spoilers for those who haven't played the games.

5. The Boss from Metal Gear Solid 3

Haven't gotten achance to play much Metal Gear, seeing how much the boss would sacrifice for the sake of her country is absolutely heartbreaking to watch even on aLet's Play. And the worst of it all, you have to pull the trigger on her yourself.

4. Wander from Shadow Of The Colossus

The only antagonist on this list, Wander makes a deal with the Dark God dormin to revive his possible lover Momo, but has to kill 16 different Colossi to do so. While it seems obvious that the Colossi are innoccent beings, he kills them only because you have too, With the fact that heart wrenching music that plays when you defeat them makes it obvious you are doing something Terribly wrong. But he still presses forward.

3. Kurow from Okamiden

While the Okami game's main villains we're obviously evil to begin with, Kurow from Okamiden ends up joining the antagonists side because he wants to screw his fate so it won't hurt him. What is his fate, you may ask? Being the sacrifice to seal away the main badguy of the game, so that when he dies, Akuro, the main baddie ,dies with him. And like with The boss above, you have to be the one to end his life. Its really heartbreaking to watch the cutscene after wards. The Kicker? He was a merely a doll version of Waka from the first Okami game.

2. Count Bleack from Super Paper Mario

Despite the fact that he wants to destory the universe because his love was taken from him, he definately fits this status in a major way. What other villain in games do you know that treats their minions like they are their own family?

And finally, number one.

1.N From Pokemon Black and white

Boy oh boy, he is a major one. Lets recap: All he wanted to do throughout the entire game was to liberate Pokemon from trainers, which he believed were abusing and enslaving them. And then you find out that the entire team he was meant to be in control of was just a front for Ghetsis to trick the world's trainers into releasing their Pokemon so he'd have no-one to oppose him, and that he manipulated N into spreading this world and asserting himself as a hero so Reshiram/Zekrom would appear before him and Ghetsis could indirectly (or directly) have control over that as well. And that he deliberately raised him to fulfil this role, segregating him from people and letting him be basically raised by Pokemon who had been abused by trainers, so he'd believe that Humans Are Bastards and that this was the inevitable result of Pokemon/Human interaction. When N finds this out, he's noticeably silent...at which point Ghetsis laughs, calling him heartless and a warped boy who understands nothing but Pokemon.

Then we have his farewell song. Does this sound villanous at all to you?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzKRuwKyJmY[/YOUTUBE]

Thats my list of Anti Villains in games.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2011)

If Infamous 2 is anything like Infamous 1, I would get that over Shadows of the Damned. Unless you are a huge Shinji Mikami fan.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm a huge Suda 51/Grasshopper fan. I own every English released Grasshopper game out right now.

But I want to kill the BEAST in Infamous 2. Infamous 1 ended on that hype note. Finding out about Kessler's true motives and the BEAST...man boi! Hypeness.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

Infamous 2 is def worth buying, full price. The story twist is good, the endings are awesome, and the gameplay is fantastic. Go for it.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow....crazymtf you made me want to keep Shadow of the Damned even more now just to try it out. 

I can't help but laugh my ass off at your video. You remind me of Jim Sterling, but funnier and not full of yourself. You need to do more rants, with clips.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

I do not appreciate games that are like "WOW. THIS IS SO BAD I HAVE TO PLAY IT."

Just sayin'.

>Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, its Suda 51. I never played a bad game of his.

I'm still not going to open it yet until I think some more. Hell I had half the mind to rebuy Agarest War Zero too.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

^THAT GAME SUCKS TOO  Not sure who the guy you said I am like, but yay I'm like someone


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Jim Sterling, one of the only few western reviewers who like Dynasty Warriors. Editor I believe on Destructoid.

Granted, I don't put much weight into his words but I do find him a bit funny to read and watch.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2011)

The good thing about Dynasty Warriors is if you like one, you like them all.

Because they're all the same.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey Furious, crazymtf, and Cory. Shadow of the Damned or Infamous 2?
> 
> I bought Shadow but I want to play Infamous 2 and I'm considering taking it back for Infamous 2.



Infamous 2, I say.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Pretty much, Krory. I don't think even fans can argue that.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 10, 2011)

I think my newest list was fun to make. Hard to choose, though.

^ Boobs made out of lines. Awesome.

Though I liked the Kanon image you had before better.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok, time to revist Cole McGrath and his bitch ass buddy then...who name I forgot cause he is a bitch ass sellout.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 10, 2011)

Even more than Alan Wakes buddy?


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Never played it. All I know is, Zeke is a bitch ass bitch. I wanted to kill him more than Kessler.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2011)

Zeke is awesome in InFamous 2.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

What he gonna do? Suck my dick? Give me a million bucks? He a sellout. Sellouts don't get better.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> What he gonna do? Suck my dick? Give me a million bucks? He a sellout. Sellouts don't get better.



, you'll see.


----------



## Esura (Aug 10, 2011)

Now I want to play Infamous 2 even more now to see why Zeke still ain't a bitch.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 10, 2011)

Zeke can never be awesome, grudge4life. Except for that one part in inFamous 2.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2011)

Gnome is a stupid head. Don't listen to him. 

Zeke completely won me over in the sequel. Would say more but don't want to spoil.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2011)

Zeke is awesome in 2. I hated him so much in 1, and in 2 he became one of my fave companions EVER in video game.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay here's my top 5 male main protaganists. I'm not going to bother explaining unless someone asks why someone is on the list.

Top 5 Male Main Protaganists

5) Leon Scott Kennedy (Resident Evil 4)


4) Nathan Drake (Uncharted)


3) The Prince (Sands of Time Trilogy)


2) Zack Fair (Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII)


1) Yuri Volte Hyuga (Shadow hearts and Shadow hearts Covenant)


----------



## Esura (Aug 11, 2011)

Aw c'mon explain em.

It what makes these top lists fun.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Aw c'mon explain em.
> 
> It what makes these top lists fun.



Okay then

5) Leon Scott Kennedy
Well let's see, while Leon may have a shitty sense of humour, he does have a number of likeable qualities. For instance when the man is given a Job he is dedicated to it. I mean seriously the man has an entire parasite infected village out for his blood and has to put up with rescuing Ashley who is more useless than freaking Farah from sands of time and that's saying something. Not to mention that the man didn't snap and shoot Ashley for all that HELP, HELP shit is commendable as well. His nice fight with Krauser also gave hime some cool points. Overall he gets number 5 on this list though I admit it was close between him and;

4) Nathan Drake
Unlike Leon Nate here actually has a good sense of humour and has made me laugh on occasion while playing the game. One of the things I like about Drake is that he's not some rambo character nor does he pretend to be. He's just a guy who looks for treasures and shit and usually has the misfortune of ending up in dangerous situations. Another thing is that contrary to the average Male Main Protaganist Drake is actually smart and usually knows more about the situation than most of the characters in Uncharted. Anyway Drake gets number 4 just above Leon however there is a significant gap between him and;

3) The Prince
I'm not going to lie I didn't like the Prince at the start of Sands of Time I thought he was too stuck up and too much o a glory seeker for my tastes, however one of the good things about him is how much he improved over the three games. He went from Glory seeking douche to kingdom saving badass. This man doesn't take shit from anyone and the stuff this man can pull off acrobatically is jawdropping. I also like his fearlessness although admittadely he was scared of the Dahaka but come on who wouldn't be? He earned points for putting up with Farah in the first game. So yeah The Prince gets the number 3 spot just behind;

2) Zack Fair
I am one of the few who believe Crisis Core was actually better than FFVII and this man was one of the main reasons. First of all its a FFVII character who generally stays positive about things, it can't be but it is. In a verse where characters are generally negative about everything it was refreshing to see a main character in the prequel that was actually positive. Zack gets points for being a badass and for being one of the few characters in the series to save the world solo. His sacrifice to save Cloud's pathetic ass (guess who's going to be on my worst list) gets him a lot of points as well. I didn't want him to die dammit. In the end Zack gets 2nd spot however no one compares to;

1) Yuri Volte Hyuga
The main character of Shadow hearts and Shadow hearts Covenant gets top spot on this list. He wins the prize for being one of the few ridicuously overpowered main characters to retain a deep personality. He starts off as a wise cracking, rude and even slightly perverted badass at times where it concerns Alice the main female protagonist who will crush your head with one hand with a smile plastered on his face (what he had just done to a monster in the picture I gave). He has some funny and at the same time epic lines and I like his design and outfit, moreso in the first game than in the second game where he is a lot more mature though he still cracks jokes and retains his confidense. He can however be ever so slightly depressing at time in the second game due to
*Spoiler*: __ 



Alice the female protagonist of the first game and his love interest sacrificing her life to save his


 Though he doesn't dwell on it and these points are rare. He is still a badass though and easily earns the number one spot on this list.


----------



## Esura (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought Zack was cool in Crisis Core as well, but his entire plight felt essentially useless because you know the outcome. Its generally why I try to avoid prequels if I can.

Although, maybe its the Advent Children effect on people I dunno, but I don't remember FFVII's main cast being all negative and dark except for Cloud and Vincent (rightfully so). You had Tifa cheering up Cloud and being all nice, Aerith being all happy go lucky and shit, Barret cussing people out (its funny) and cracking jokes, Cid cussing people out (its funny) and sometimes cracking jokes, Red XIII being....Red XIII, Yuffie trying to steal Materia all the damn time...the cast was pretty...not negative to be honest.



I just went on and kept Shadows of The Damned. No point in taking it back for Infamous 2 considering I'm just going to buy it again next week. So I'll just get Infamous 2 next week. After these two I'll probably go on a gaming buying hiatus for a bit, cause I hardly have any space left in my master gaming shelf after getting Catherine.

So far, maybe because I didn't have much sleep due to manga reading, but nothing in this game is making me laugh. Its not that the dialog is bad, its ok....but I'm not laughing yet. Then again, I only played it for a half and hour so....


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I thought Zack was cool in Crisis Core as well, but his entire plight felt essentially useless because you know the outcome. Its generally why I try to avoid prequels if I can.
> 
> Although, maybe its the Advent Children effect on people I dunno, but I don't remember FFVII's main cast being all negative and dark except for Cloud and Vincent (rightfully so). You had Tifa cheering up Cloud and being all nice, Aerith being all happy go lucky and shit, Barret cussing people out (its funny) and cracking jokes, Cid cussing people out (its funny) and sometimes cracking jokes, Red XIII being....Red XIII, Yuffie trying to steal Materia all the damn time...the cast was pretty...not negative to be honest.
> 
> ...



Well I don't know I aways felt a negative vibe from almost every scene in FFVII, there wasn't enough positivety in the game, heck that was one of the main reasons I disliked it and Cloud for the fact that he's the main character yet he's the one who needs cheering up and shit. I consider cheering up of party characters to be the lead character's job. I'll give give him props for getting his shit in gear close to the end of the game but unfortunately too little too late in my opinion. I'll agree with Tifa, Aerith and Yuffie especially the latter being more positive but they just didn't manage to lift the mood enough. Like to compare it with FFXIII which was able to keep a good balance of negative and positive moods. Like you get the segments with Light and Hope which were usually negative until about chapter 7 where they both started to cheer up then you would switch to the more positive duo of Sazh and Vanille (At the start of the game anyway).  So it wasn't so much that there was no positivety in FFVII it's that there wasn't enough to balance the negativety.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 11, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Okay here's my top 5 male main protaganists. I'm not going to bother explaining unless someone asks why someone is on the list.
> 
> Top 5 Male Main Protaganists
> 
> ...



Wait... This is actually a pretty decent list!  

Could probably do without Zack but you definitely could have done worse.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wait... This is actually a pretty decent list!
> 
> Could probably do without Zack but you definitely could have done worse.



Zack I don't mind. Matter of fact, he's one of the few FF mains that had actual good character development and was actually likable. Hence why CC was so fun. The list is somewhat cliche answers with the exception of Yuri. That probably the actually good answer.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 11, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Zack I don't mind. The list is somewhat cliche answers with the exception of Yuri. That probably the actually good answer.



Meh, things become cliche when the merits behind them are universally recognized. Cliche isn't *necessarily* bad.

It may not be intriguing to see Nathan on every Top 5 but its easy to see why he makes those kinds of list. In fact, you can expect him to be on mine.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't like Leon.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> I don't like Leon.



Just curious why?


----------



## Draffut (Aug 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> @ Cardboard Jewsuke, not understanding this Kefka love here. I'm replaying Final Fantasy Anthology as we speak and...he is a very, very mediocre average villain with his only redeeming factor being that he got a few screws loose and he fucks up the world. Had it not been for a certain plotline, Golbez from FFIV would of been a better villain than Kefka. Xenahort from BbS does what Kefka tries to do, but better.



He's like the best video game equivalent of The Joker out there, and The Joker is one of the best villains in any entertainment medium.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2011)

Well I almost never agree with you Shootingburststream but that list ain't half bad. Especially having Yuri on there, pretty boss character. Drake and Prince too. I liked Zack. Fuck Leon, but that's just me lol.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Just curious why?



Poor characterization that ranges from bland to bad on purpose. In RE4 (and Degeneration), Leon seems like a blank canvas who only gets by in his fandom by extremely cheesy one-liners (that most times are too corny even for Ashley J. Williams, mostly due to their delivery thought) and doing "cool" things instead of any real semblance of character depth. At least his RE2 carnation had the gullible, green-as-grass Leon. In RE4 and Degeneration, we instead get typical unfeeling action-movie star. He's uninteresting.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Could probably do without Zack but you definitely could have done worse.



Zack's actually a good character.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2011)

Aside from like Balthier, Zack is probably perhaps the only good FF main-series character.

Though Basch had his good moments, too.

And to be fair some of the FFVI cast.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

Agreed in full.
Leon is lame. I said it


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2011)

Leon is a bore. 

New list! - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNqhqPzO9NY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2011)

RE5 AND DMC? Ewwww.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2011)

Fighting cutscenes man. Despite Capcom sucking now days, there fights in cutscenes are siiiiiick.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2011)

Just can't stand Wesker. He stopped being interesting after RE1, and he was never intimidating.

Though it's unrelated.

But the Onimusha 3 one was boss. Remember first time I saw it when I played that game.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

If your doing a worst dub piece


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 11, 2011)

Omg The Last Remnant, need to get back to playing that game I never finished it. Who was that dude in the red fighting Emma?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2011)

Main baddy. 

@Ensorki - Check out my top 5 bad to give you some help. Arc is bad but the ones I listed are pretty up there. Actually Chaos is worse then arc.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah I remember seeing the number 1 in your bad VA list. A lot of people mention it, forgot about it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2011)

You were almost a... JILL SANDWICH!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Main baddy.
> 
> @Ensorki - Check out my top 5 bad to give you some help. Arc is bad but the ones I listed are pretty up there. Actually Chaos is worse then arc.



Chaos Wars dub makes Tidus sound like Shakespeare.


----------



## Esura (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow...Shadows of the Damned is awesome. After I had gotten some sleep...this game is 10x more enjoyable. Garcia Hotspur is awesome. Like a mix of Tony Montana, Carlito, and Dante in one package!

George love playing Mary's harmonica thats for sure. 

Ok guys, I'll be working on my top 5 male protagonists once I do my set. I'm deciding between a set of either Dante, Rei Ayanami, or Liara/Tali.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Leon is a bore.
> 
> New list! -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNqhqPzO9NY[/YOUTUBE]



I never had the chance to play Last Remnant (lack a 360) but that fight so brutally one-sided. It was delicious.


----------



## Esura (Aug 11, 2011)

*Top Five Male Protagonists*

*5. Ezio Auditore da Firenze (Assassin's Creed II, AC: Brotherhood)
*



His father and brothers killed at the hands of an insidious background organization, robbed of his wealth and ran out of his own home, this friend has every right to be pissed and become an emo or whatever but instead of moping he becomes a harbinger of justice. You see him grow from an arrogant spoiled playboy to a master assassin who saves citizens of the manipulations and the whims of the Templar powers. He doesn't kill for the sake of killing, he kill to protect the rights of the people. It doesn't hurt that he is incredibly cool as hell and stylish. He is an Italian version of Batman who kills.

*4. Nier (Nier Gestalt)*



He is an odd choice, considering the consequences of his actions and the negative effect it has on the world but you can't help but feel for him and his plight. All he wants to do is to save his daughter, how the hell is he supposed to know all of the other shit that went on in the background!? He is a really gentle man who cares for other people and his comrades as well as a caring father who just want the best for his daughter and would do everything for her. No matter the consequences it had on the fate of the world, I couldn't be mad at him. He did what any normal father would do. Solid protagonist.

*3. Old Snake (Metal Gear Solid 4)*



Old Snake, the man who went through a lot of shit and it shows. Despite being older due to being cloned with a short life span, he really feels like he has been through hell and back and feel like a legit veteran. This Snake is different from MGS1 and MGS2...life has changed him, rightfully so. Even so, he manages to save the world from the machinations of the Patriots and at the end, comes to good terms with his father and brother Big Boss and manages to break free from the shackles of the Snake codename. No longer he is a slave to the whims of the generation before him. Instead of killing himself, he'll be able to live the remainder of his life as a normal man for once in his life. He is a man's man. Under any other circumstances, he would be a shoe in for the #1 spot, but these next two characters are even better protagonists for entirely different reasons.

*2. Travis Touchdown (No More Heroes series)*



He is a blatant moeblob otaku who fancies the ways of the lucha libre, he walks around with a fucking lightsaber beam katana in broad daylight, and he kills other assassins to be #1 all for the sake of some blonde pussy. He is crude and rude and just don't give a darn at all. Why kill to save the world when he can kill to tap this...


*Spoiler*: _dat blonde pussy_ 








Although, despite his demeanor, he does have a sense of honor towards the warrior code and he doesn't like killing the ladies, especially the young ones (unless they are fucking psycho like some of the female assassins). Also, his skills with the lightsaber beam katana is quite boss to be honest....but his swordplay has got nothing on the #1 in this list.

*1. Dante (Devil May Cry series)
*


This is one stylish, badass friend who seems to just have a little bit of everything. He got the jokes, he got the style, and he got the power to back up his bark. He is also a fucking playboy who seems to get all the ladies in his games. He laugh and taunts in the face of insurmountable odds and always overcome these challeging ordeals. He is essentially the antithesis to every generic ass protagonist the general populace seems to embrace. Every time you play with this guy in any DMC game you just can't help but feel badass and confident. He inspires that shit.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 11, 2011)

*Top 5 Video Game Plots*, worst-to-best 


*Spoiler*: __ 



5). *Final Fantasy VI*


I think the reason this particular FF's plot is so celebrated is the scope and "scale" of it all. This was a very big game in more ways then one. Almost all of the FF's involve you saving the world in some way, shape or form but this is the first time (and arguably one of the only times to this day if you ask me) it actually felt like the world was at stake. You had a brilliant cast of characters all with interesting side-stories that feel weighty but never take the focus off of the overarching plot of magic and technology. Terra, Locke, Cecil.... no one character absolutely dominates and they all feel like pieces of a much bigger picture. I think this is a quality that Sqaure Enix tried (with debatable success) to revive in FFXII. Most FF's, by comparison, are very selfish tales really more about the character growing then the world itself.

Oh and the bady guy actually suceeded in part, destorying the world in the first half of the game. It was all kinds of awesome. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



4). *Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater*


Three words. Simple yet effective. 

Do you think it is at all a coincidence that the MGS with the (ahem) "dumbest" plot is also the one that is generally considered the most powerful and emotionally resonant? Cause' I don't. The tale of the young Big Boss's fall from grace showcased that Kojima can excercise restraint when he wants to. The existential prattle is cut to a minium as well as the inane plot twists so that the gamer can focus all his attention on the mission and what it means for him and his mentor-turned-terrorist The Boss. The plot is pure character development, nothing more nothing less... and while the gamer is wondering where all the twists and turns are that he loved in the other installments BAM one of the biggest twists of all-time punches him square in the face. And then the tears come.  

All of the MGS have their own themes and MGS3, IMO, brought its out the best. The themes were change and adaptation... and no one changed as beautifully and tragically as Naked Snake.



*Spoiler*: __ 



3). *Bioshock*


Where do I even beign? 

There are three levels of plot in this brilliant story... The first is the initial discovery of Rapture, the mystery of why its now filled with deformed mainaics and how you are involved in it all. This part is brilliantly unfolded through radio diaries featuring a cast of some of th emost interesting characters to ever grace gaming. It was awesome 

The second is the tale of the former utopia itself uncovered from the diaries. It tells of a man's dream to create a world limited only by a man's drive, free of the tyranny of religion and government. We watch and hear how the dream slowly slipped into a nightmare and how the man's utopia becomes a full-on fascist war-zone. It was also awesome. 

The third is the subtext behind all of it. We get a very interesting and almost educational look into the teachings of Ayn Rand and Objectivism in general. We get a look into humanity and the corrupting nature of power and greed (mostly on Fontaine's part). This is, you guessed it, awesome.

All three of these things are going on at the same time and its all told so creatively and so smoothly. No lengthy cutscenes to break away from the interactivity of the game itself. Dark, thought-provoking and challenging; this is easily one of th ebest stories ever told in gaming period. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



2). *Xenogears* 


Anyone who knows me saw this one coming. 

The amount of depth to this increibly big plot spanning hundreds of years and hundreds of... existences (if you've played the game you know what I mean) is just staggering. Believe it or not the fact that you are fighting in giant robots is the least interesting thing in this game! I mean, so much is going on here. Gods are being created, empires are falling, kings are ascending, main characters are wigging out and growing blood-red, social issues, religious themes, mental issues.... EVERYTHING that can be happen in a Japanese sci-fi RPG happens in this game and it is wonderful. Some of the best characters to hit the medium (see Elzam's Top 5 lists to get the gist of it) explore some of the darkest themes to hit the medium... and none of it happens in the ridiculous overly-preachy MGS/Neon Genesis Evangelion sort of way, but all of it is very accessible. 

The ONLY reason this game doesn't get the #1 spot is that you probably won't be able to retain all of it in your first playthrough (A zohar what now?). Still, I haven't seen a more powerful plot then Xenogears in the RPG arena. Nothing even comes close.




*Spoiler*: __ 



1). *Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver *


It was a HUGE struggle between this masterpiece and Xenogears, but I chose this one because its easier to digest. 

Shakeaspearen character portrayals and take-overs, time-travel and themes of destiny... its all been done before but NEVER to this effect. You follow the tale of a templar-ish knight turned vampire turned soul-eating spectre (I know, right?) known as Raziel as he seeks vengenace from a seemingly jealous master Kain. What results is some very powerful story-telling with epic characters and believable motivations, spanning thousands of years. You discover the struggles of mighty ancient races, topple and restore the Pillars of Balance and eventually come face-to-face with those who would play petty gods and tamper with your life. *WARNING: *_this game will change your standards and leave you hungry for good story-telling. You won't find it at this level though. Suicide is a possible outcome._



------------------------ 

#'s 4 and 5 are just games that came to mind, but #3 and on are set in stone. I thought to put down a *Silent Hill *game but since I never actually completed it I decided no. Otherwise, it definitely would have made the list.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *Top 5 Video Game Plots*, worst-to-best
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I would use this list with exception that FFVI gets switched with Tactics. and Xenogears being #1 with LoK being #2.

And for the record, Xenogears spans over 10,000 years.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2011)

Legacy of Kain. I approve.


----------



## Esura (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm liking Garcia Hotspur. He might replace Travis Touchdown if he keeps this up.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 11, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> I would use this list with exception that FFVI gets switched with Tactics. and Xenogears being #1 with LoK being #2.
> 
> And for the record, Xenogears spans over 10,000 years.



I never played FFT but I'm starting to think that I should really soon. 

And its been a decade since I played Xenogears. Sue me. 

*Esura*: Dante beating out Old Snake? Dante placing at all? Why you want me to hurt you?


----------



## Esura (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, I did explain _why_. 

At least Old Snake is on the list. I was thinking about putting Dante and Travis in the 4th and 5th spot but I just liked them waaaay too much than I probably should.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I never played FFT but I'm starting to think that I should really soon.
> 
> And its been a decade since I played Xenogears. Sue me.
> 
> *Esura*: Dante beating out Old Snake? Dante placing at all? Why you want me to hurt you?



Please play FFT? Do it for me? 

And lulz. Dante. I guess at least it's not Cloud... but at least he has some depth... even if it's only as deep as a teaspoon, but still an improvement.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 11, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Okay here's my top 5 male main protaganists. I'm not going to bother explaining unless someone asks why someone is on the list.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I see Nathan Drake, i like this list

Too bad it has Zack on it


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Bumping this thread cause I like this thread dammit.

I love the insight these top 5 lists give on NFer's views on gaming.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

Top 5 Worst Plot Twists:

5-1. ANYTHING INVOLVING CLONING.


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, you kind of knocked off like...75% of video game plots.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 12, 2011)

Mass Effect #1 RPG.. wow.


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

I kno right.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Mass Effect #1 RPG.. wow.



Took you long enough. Knew you or that other PC elites would eventually come in here and bitch


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

I figured Esura would get on his "ME is not an RPG" soap box again... turns out all it needed was someone to agree with him.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2011)

I really don't care what people think of ME anymore. I think it's a RPG so whatevaz. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 12, 2011)

No one likes my Anti Villain's top5.

I'm a go cry now............

XD!


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

When it's earned over a hundred awards from various sites (including RPG-exclusive sites) acknowledging it as an RPG... I think it's time to admit it's an RPG.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

I need ideas for more Top 5s.


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> I figured Esura would get on his "ME is not an RPG" soap box again... turns out all it needed was someone to agree with him.



I didn't say anything yet.  Anyways, this thread isn't the time or the place for that. I'll go over that once I do my review on Mass Effect 2 next month or whenever I get done with Mass Effect 2.



crazymtf said:


> I really don't care what people think of ME anymore. I think it's a RPG so whatevaz. Haters gonna hate.



Well, I don't actually hate Mass Effect 2, hell I'm playing it right now. I just think its genre classification is sketchy at best, which is the only problem I have with it at this point. Ok game though.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2011)

Can say the same about Final Fantasy 13 though. I still consider them both RPGS despite them not having same old shit in most rpgs.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

ITT: "EVERYONE IS WRONG BUT ME."


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol Mass Effect is an rpg. My top 5 rpg's:

5. Morrowind
4. Fallout 1&2
3. Baldur's Gate 2
2. Planescape: Torment
1. Deus Ex

Mass Effect 2 and Chrono Trigger would be my runners up.


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Can say the same about Final Fantasy 13 though. I still consider them both RPGS despite them not having same old shit in most rpgs.



Actually, there is a good argument you can make against FFXIII not being an RPG as well. But just say if everyone acknowledges it to not be an RPG, what genre would it be? It can't be an action game, as you don't have much control over the action. Can't be an adventure game as you is progressing through an extremely linear path. It fits no other genre other than RPG, an extremely streamlined RPG but an RPG.

Mass Effect 2 dangerously crosses the action RPG line...moving heavily into the action area with extremely, extremely light RPG gameplay elements, something even Bioware themselves admitted and planned to rectify a bit in Mass Effect 3. That said, you can shape the story (somewhat) which makes the genre classification even more iffy. Its one of those games you either think its a RPG or not, depending on how you define the genre.



Krory said:


> ITT: "EVERYONE IS WRONG BUT ME."



Que? What in the hell are you talking about son? Your trolling is just falling flat nowadays.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

*Top 5 Video Game Cinematic Trailers*

*5. Splinter Cell Conviction - Piano (E3)*


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Arkham City should be like #1.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 12, 2011)

Even if you don't like WoW, nobody makes better cinematics than Blizzard.

[YOUTUBE]BCr7y4SLhck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> I need ideas for more Top 5s.


Top 5 infamous moments maybe, to go along with that earlier top 5 epic moments someone made?


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

I _should_ have put Mass Effect 3's teaser.  So here...

*Mass Effect 3 - Earth (Reveal)*


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Top 5 infamous moments maybe, to go along with that earlier top 5 epic moments someone made?



But then infamous in what regard? As in legitimately bad? Or something more in line with "twists" or perhaps meaning just generally fucked-up?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> But then infamous in what regard? As in legitimately bad? Or something more in line with "twists" or perhaps meaning just generally fucked-up?


The first one. An example being the laugh scene from FFX.


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

YOU FILL MY SOUL WITH LIIIIIIII IIIIII IIII IIGHT!!!


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The first one. An example being the laugh scene from FFX.



God that was so awful.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

*Top 5 Trailers (with Gameplay)*

*5. Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - E3 Trailer*


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok...too many Youtube videos to watch now.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> Top 5 Worst Plot Twists:
> 
> 5-1. ANYTHING INVOLVING CLONING.



Time out, Tales of the Abyss has a good plot


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

*Top 5 Infamous Scenes*

*5. Metal Gear Solid - This is like one of my Japanese annie-mays!*


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

I have sooo much naughty thoughts on "Jill sandwich".

They should make a H-doujin called Jill Sandwich and Jill getting...er...nevermind.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

You kids and your crazy annie-mays.


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Krory is killing the list making now. Ain't you list out now?


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Actually, there is a good argument you can make against FFXIII not being an RPG as well. *But just say if everyone acknowledges it to not be an RPG, what genre would it be? It can't be an action game, as you don't have much control over the action. Can't be an adventure game as you is progressing through an extremely linear path. It fits no other genre other than RPG, an extremely streamlined RPG but an RPG.
> 
> Mass Effect 2 dangerously crosses the action RPG line...moving heavily into the action area with extremely, extremely light RPG gameplay elements, something even Bioware themselves admitted and planned to rectify a bit in Mass Effect 3. That said, you can shape the story (somewhat) which makes the genre classification even more iffy. Its one of those games you either think its a RPG or not, depending on how you define the genre.
> 
> ...



Requoting my own post because I realize I made a typo. I meant "for" not "against". I just hate it when I make typos....fuuuuck. OCD about that shit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

That's why there's a big ole' "edit" button.

And I have a few more ideas for lists but need to see if I can pull them off.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 12, 2011)

I got Infamous 2 recently and have been playing it... and I'm extremely impressed. I wasn't a big fan of the first, but so far this game is great. One of the best sandbox games I have played.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

You don't have to watch the YouTube videos.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> *Top 5 Infamous Scenes*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2011)

It's Mega Man X4. It's idiotic regardless.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2011)

*Top 5 Melee Weapons*
*5. Hidden Blade (Assassin's Creed series)*


Sleek and simple. That's all that's required for something like Assassin's Creed (despite the unnecessarily over-elaborate and convoluted story). It's something that seems so obvious, done in so many iterations and different manners but when put into the context of the game and the characterizations of people like Alta?r and Ezio, it just seems fresh and new.


*4. Omni Blade (Mass Effect 3)*


Why did they not think of this before?! Like Assassin's Creed's hidden blade, it's something that seems so simple and obvious in the context of Mass Effect. It adds a new depth to what is a pretty shooter-heavy game, allowing more unique melee action and even some very obviously influenced stealth-kill aspects. Not to mention, its concealment is a bit cooler than the hidden blade. What might not be so fun? Running into all the enemies with the same weapon.


*3. Combat Cross (Castlevania: Lords of Shadow)*


Yes, inspired from Castlevania's Vampire Killer whip but oh-so-much more. Aside from just looking awesome in its gothic cross shape and the chain whip, it becomes all the more awesome with two upgrades. First of the upgrades turns the chain whip into a spiked chain whip (which then allows "taming" of some of the wild beasts that run rampant), followed by an extendable vampire-killing stake.


*2. Soul Reaver (Legacy of Kain series)*


Or "The Reaver" simply, the weapon has been an extremely awesome weapon throughout the series in all of its incarnations, granting different abilities to both Kain and Raziel. Capable of absorbing blood, elemental fonts, and later souls, it's an extremely exotic and unique weapon.


*1. Dagger of Time (Prince of Persia trilogy)*


This exotic-looking dagger is one of the only things that can prevent someone from becoming mutated by the Sands of Time. Aside from that and it's incredibly deus ex machina plot powers, the dagger grants various forms of time control in a certain manner (usually in the form of rewinding time to prevent death).


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2011)

Bumping because you're all lazy bums.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2011)

I r have issues atm  I go back to top 5 soon.


----------



## Esura (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey, wish you well man. Krory can entertain me in the meantime.


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I r have issues atm  I go back to top 5 soon.



Sorry to hear it. Hope all is well.

I have a few more Top lists in mind but I've gotten distracted with other things.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll post something soon, I guess. 

Garrus is making too many lists and I no longer want to catalog them.


----------



## Esura (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah...I like Krory and all but I'm tired of his lists now too. 

I can't make any lists right now as I have to fucking work in the morning and I just got off work. After work tommorow I'm going to make a Top 5 Fighting Games of All Time list...but I doubt you guys would give a shit since you all don't play fighters.


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd stop doing them if other people would start.  Not my fault people are lazy.


----------



## Esura (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey, my time is fucked up. After I download these Mega Ran songs and Final Fantasy hentai and play a few matches of SF3S on GGPO I'm done for the night.


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2011)

As I said.

Lazy.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2011)

Keep going Krory, I like the list lol. My next list will be "Top 5 Best Horror Series"


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh yeah top 5 is back baby! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWfx6bZgstg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice list. I personally prefer Silent Hill and Dead Space over Condemned (still a great series even though the two games were so absurdly different it's shocking).

Can't argue with Fatal Frame being first, though.


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2011)

*Top 5 Firearms*

*5. Penetrator (Bulletstorm)*


A rocket-powered drill gun, Penetrator is one of the many awesome weapons from Bulletstorm. The main focus is being able to straight-shoot a drill into an enemy, pinning them (or multiple enemies) to a wall and causing them to hilariously spin in place (or a floor if aiming down). A charged shot, however, will allow you to shoot the drill into an enemy, then redirect it - causing you to be able to either shoot an enemy into the air and aim him down to the ground or vice versa, into another enemy, or any environmental hazard. Hilarity _always_ ensues.


*4. BFG 9000 (Doom series)*


Big... fucking... gun. One of the most iconic weapons in history. If you don't know what this gun is or where this gun is from, then you need to turn in your gamer card. You are no longer allowed to game. Ever. End-all be-all of weapon arsenal in the Doom series, anyone who is anyone can remember the green plasma blast capable of annihilating anything in its path.


*3. Barry Burton's .44 Magnum Colt Anaconda (Resident Evil series)*


"I have _this._" Although originally a .357 Colt Python in the original iteration, the iconic weapon of Barry Burton was upgraded to a .44 Magnum Colt Anaconda (resembling what would later be known as the "Handcannon" in Resident Evil). Needless to say, there's no need to worry about Miss Valentine becoming a Jill sandwich when Barry has this beast to blow away every B.O.W. in his path.


*2. Torque Bow (Gears of War series)*


Not the most iconic weapon from the Gears of War universe - that would go to the Lancer Rifle. However, in my opinion, when it comes to a level of pure awesome, the Torque Bow takes the cake. Crossbows in games are pretty cool. Now take a crossbow bolt, make it fueled by Imulsion (highly volatile, low-viscosity fluid). Now give it an explosive tip. Then make it armor-piercing, and have it fired from a weapon that uses magnetic coils and motors to spin the bolt to high enough velocities to piercing the tough skin of Locust enemies. Bet B.J. Blazkowicz wishes he had this against the Nazis.


*1. Plasma Cutter (Dead Space series)*


The iconic weapon of the Dead Space series. The coolest thing about this weapon? It's not really a "weapon" or a "gun" - it's a mining and engineering tool. It just so happens to be lasery and dangerousy and fully capable of severing the limbs of vicious Necromorphs... conveniently the best way to dispose of them! With the intriguing aiming system of a row of three blue laser lights to help slicing and dicing, the Plasma Cutter is the only weapon in the series that has a secondary firing ability that isn't actually a secondary shot (such as grenades of the Line Gun) and instead changes the positioning of the aiming lasers, and thus the actual blast - enable a blasting line of superheated matter that can be horizontal or vertical with ease, making it all the easier to dismember your foes.


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2011)

I did not forget it. Mine were better.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 16, 2011)

*Top 6 Main Characters*, worst-to-best 


*Spoiler*: __ 



6). *Leon Kennedy* (RE4)

*"Saddler... YOU'RE small time."*

Haters will do as they have been doing since the dawn of man.... that is, they gon' hate. 

This guy was just.... okay, ever wonder why so many people are still Norris fans even though he has become a weird, self-glorfying parody of himself? Because the shift is hilarious. That's the same reason I enjoyed Leon so much. I mean, his character went from being a plucky rookie to this strange, inexplicably pale, boy-band super-agent James Bond deal spouting some of the funniest nonsense ever. None of his lines are delivered with an iota of talent and he suddenly has a rivalrly with... Ivan Drago cosplaying Rolento? (Remember him from the other RE's? Of course you don't). He is the epitome of all the cheesiness and B-Movie goodness that has been in RE from the beginning. Now, go love him. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



5). *Zidane Tribal*

*"You don't need a reason to help people."*

Talk about the a character who perfectly captures the spirit of his game.

More then anything, Zidane was a much needed break from Square's then-developing habit of featuring wrist-slicing downers for main characters. If Robin Hood and Sinbad The Sailor and Romeo injected their sperm into a pregnant monkey, Zidane would be the resulting abomination. He was free-spirited, full of whimsy but far from goofy, good with the ladies and he had a bit of a darkside to him. In fact, his darker side is seldom talked about but by far his most interesting feature. 

There are two kinds of defense mechanisms used by lonely people... one is to push everyone away (Squall), but the other is to surround yourself with people without ever getting meaningfully attached. Zidane used the latter and it was rather cleverly portrayed throughout the game until his character flaws come to a head in the "You Are Not Alone" scene near the very end (every FFIX fan should know what I'm referring to). You initially think he's a straight Gary Stu because he doesn't brood about his bagagge like his predecessors. Zidane goes about saving others because he feels no one will save him and he buries himself in good times and laughs so he doesn't feel like his friend Vivi does. He's a very sad character and you don't even realize it because he hides it well. One of Square's smater efforts, I think.





*Spoiler*: __ 



4). *Naked Snake*

*"I'm in a box."*

Naked Snake is here because he's Snake.... 

But more then that he represents a much younger and much greener Solid Snake Snake... which is strange, since he is technically much older then Solid Snake.  With Naked we get all of the coolness and don't get a lot of the "war-time blues" and the cryptic dialgoue because, as of MGS3, Snake is far more hopeful and has far more trust in people, the US government and his own judgment. He's actually confident to the point of cockiness as we see him nonchalantly smoking cigars, having orgasm's over well-designed guns and "humoring" a young Ocelot whearas Solid Snake was pretty much down-to-business and profressional. I think its far easier to relate to Naked Snake because of the rookie angle and I feel he had far more growth as a character. Naked Snake: king of Kojima Land and worthy of the #4 spot.





*Spoiler*: __ 



3). *Nathan Drake*

*"Yep, that's my blood... that's a lot of my blood..."*

Not only should I not have to explain this choice but I think other people who make Top 5 Main Character who *don't* have Nathan Drake should explain themselves... but, I shall humor here.

Nathan Drake is the full package. Funny, daring and truthfully likable.... not "okay its just a video game so we have to be lenient", but completely and utterly likable. You CAN pigeon-hole as an Indiana Jones knock-off but then you would make it clear that you haven't played the game, as he isn't that much like him. He's his own beast. He's a blockbuster hero to the core and he plays the role with such unshakable confidence that you long since stopped regarding him as a *VG* character before the game ends and simply see him as a "character". Its kind of beautiful. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



2). *Fei Fong Wong*

*"But its power goes beyond what is necessary... Does one really need the power to destroy everything?"*

I think Elzam pretty much covered this excellent fellow so I won't be wordy here... basically, this is just a very well fleshed-out character that you feel like you know through and through by the end of the game. He starts off as a kind of unecessarily sexy "every man", a nobody in a nothing-doing village... then he makes things die. His mental issues are the stuff of legend, the sort of twisted psychology that the FF folk TRIED to capture with Cloud. And then he goes on to meet others and to grow CONVINCINGLY into the meta-man king he was born to be. And in a way I can't explain it all feels natural... he never feels over-glorified like most "children of destiny". He is, IMO, the perfect RPG hero.





*Spoiler*: __ 



1). *Raziel*

*"History abhors a paradox."*

Yeah. Its a shame that the #1 spot wasn't even a struggle for me.  

Raziel is the greastest VG hero of all-time. He had everything. A meaningful motivation, reasonable actions, incredle VA work, cool powers, awesome appearance... and above all else, *relatability*. You may have never been a vampire who got his wings ripped off but you do know what its like to feel like you're nothing more then a cog, a thing to keep the system moving... and every attempt you make to break out of this invisible thrall only entangles you deeper. Someone else is planning your life and you are powerless to stop it.... stuff of friggin' legend, I tells ya.




----------------------- 

Yeah, its wordy.

I added the 6th in retatliation of the "awesome character" hate that was going on here.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

The love for Raziel in this forum is shocking.

Maybe someone here wouldn't mind buying my copy of Soul Reaper for the PSX.


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2011)

Or pirate it like a real man.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

Be a sport and buy my copy. Its only taking up fucking shelf space. 

Hell I'd throw in three random PSX games for shits and giggles.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

I see no Raiden in Furious Jorge's list. Or Red from Pokemon Red and Blue.

Son I'm disappoint.


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm going to assume you mean Mortal Kombat Raiden because there's very little likeable about MGS' Raiden.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

No I mean the silver haired bishonen who ended up becoming a cyborg...unless I missed something in Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess I shouldn't be surprised. It's never surprising.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> I see no Raiden in Furious Jorge's list. Or Red from Pokemon Red and Blue.
> 
> Son I'm disappoint.



That reminds me... I should see about doing a Worst Character list. Dunno if my nerves can handle it though.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

Krory cannot detect sarcasm. Fail.



Furious George said:


> That reminds me... I should see about doing a Worst Character list. Dunno if my nerves can nadle it though.


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2011)

Neither can Esura, apparently.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

I love you. pek


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 18, 2011)

Bumping this shit with a new list.

Top 5 epic moments in gaming

5) Dante vs Vergil (Devil May Cry 3) 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQeRRZv8YcM[/YOUTUBE]

Well I can safely say I could've any of thier three fights on this list as they are the most epic moments in the Devil May Cry franchise. The reason I picked thier first fight is actually due to many things. First off the build up to this fight was the best. I thought it was the most fun to play, it had the best music. Also it was refresshing to see the normally practically invincible Dante just get his ass handed to him for a change. Dante getting up and going devil at the end was also awesome.

4) Eidolons vs PSICOM (Final Fantasy XIII)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyxKVlajpX8[/YOUTUBE]

Be honest, who's surprised that this only made number 4. It would've been number 3 if it were not for the fact that I seen number 3 yesterday and it was just epic. Anyway why is it epicyou ask? Why isn't it? You have the entire l'cie just kicking the crap out of PSICOM eidolons in tow, Lightning being a badass, Snow being well Snow, Sazh running fools over and just generally being epic all round. So this makes number 4.

3) Starkiller vs Darth Vader (The Force Unleashed 2)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w0rv08AD3c[/YOUTUBE]
Yep, played and completed this game yesterday in one sitting, loved every second of it but none more so than this. There were a few other epic moments but this just outclassed all of them. The lightning and rain everywhere, Vader's taunts, Starkiller being pissed and most importantly the way Starkiller beat him was just so f'ing awesome. Using the lightning rods to amp his force lightning and just hammering the crap out of Vader with was just badass.

2) Shadow hearts opening
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRC2XLEXQsQ[/YOUTUBE]
All I can really say about this scene is wow. That's how you start a game, the game just started and already you're getting an old man using a monster to viscously murder some soldiers and then Yuri taking said monster and crushing it's with one hand while nonchalantly smiling despite his other arm having just been cut off, which he casually reataches to his body. The voice work during this scen helped as well. The music playing was great. Yuri uppercutting his way through the roof ofthe train. Albert proceeding to kick his ass afterwards.

1) Boss fight vs Yunalesca (Final Fantasy X)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ-DXuMH2-c[/YOUTUBE]
Oh god well how else can you describ the entire sequence with Yunalesca from the scene before to the fight itself, the battle music, Auron's epic speech and this being the best voiced scene in the game helped also. This is also one of if not the most fun to fight bosses in the entire game. So yeah this fight is just epic and no matter what anyone else says this deserves the number 1 spot on this list.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2011)

Another list coming up.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

God, I hope it's better than that last "Epic Moments" list.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> God, I hope it's better than that last "Epic Moments" list.



Let the record state that* I *was the good guy for once and kept quiet about that list.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2011)

I had to vomit after that list and completely forgot about this thread until you bumped it.

NOW YOU BROUGHT THE DEMONS BACK.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2011)

I would put the moment from Jade Empire 


*Spoiler*: __ 



when your master kills you, that was a holy shit moment.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2011)

I Will END the DMC hate right here!!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNG4yUfNkVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one looking forward to this new, fresh direction its taken and I couldn't ask for a better ally in this battle than you.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2011)

LMAO posted this is the wrong thread. Regardless I stand by my video. Sure Esura will be in here to be like "YOU ARE DUMB WE FANZ ARE RIGHT"


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

I literally cannot comprehend how you guys are for this. I have half the mind to think you guys are trolling, because unless you are some Ninja Theory jackwipes, there is nothing whatsoever interesting about DmC. Fresh direction and Ninja Theory doesn't mix.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> LMAO posted this is the wrong thread. Regardless I stand by my video. *Sure Esura will be in here to be like "YOU ARE DUMB WE FANZ ARE RIGHT" *



Man, you must be some kind of mind-reader.

...or he's just inanely predictable.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2011)

Now that I think about it, a fresh direction did really improve Resident Evil by going action series, maybe DmC won't be so bad.

I might actually pirate it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2011)

Lol I like Esura but he's to easy sometimes. He reminds me of most Gamefaqs people  

@Esura - Not trolling buddy. I love video games and trying new ideas. You just like the same thing. It's fine, we just look for different things.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Thats pretty fucking insulting you know, being compared to a lowly GameFAQs poster.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I Will END the DMC hate right here!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNG4yUfNkVY[/YOUTUBE]



Try to rock a Roy Khan goatee.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

If the shoe fits.



Sephiroth said:


> Now that I think about it, a fresh direction did really improve Resident Evil by going action series, maybe DmC won't be so bad.
> 
> I might actually pirate it.



That was Japs thinking they know how Western audiences think.

And that is also why you don't bring back a team that's been out of the loop for a decade. As nostalgic as it might be, it always ends up bad.

I also have a new idea for a Top 5 list.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

I wear size 15s, get off me.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry but ya do. Lot of time I feel the sheepish things you say seem to much like the mass amount of gamefaq people.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

*Top 5 most disappointing sequels (this generation)*, least-to-most

NOTE: I am not saying that these games are BAD. In fact, most of them are really good. They just weren't what they should have been.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess*

"Ya see, Its a different game because he's a wolf now!"(NINTENDO)

Okay, pretty obvious choice here. I think more sequels have failed because of a lack of change then, as most people think, from making too many radical changes. Twilight Princess's pet achievements (like having a more "mature" plot then OoT) are far outweighed by the reality that it is the exact same game as OoT... only real difference is Nintendo answered the outcry of the Zelda fanbase by FINALLY turning Link into a doggie. Oh, and a big chunk of Hyrule is covered in this weird darkness and you have to free it... effectively making the freedom of the World Map found in OoT right off the bat null and giving the game a more claustrophobic, episodic feel. So then when you think about it, the only 2 significant changes made in TP is something no one cared about and something that actually made the game worse then OoT. Niiiccceeee...





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Resistance 2*

"With this sequel we REALLY wanted to give the fans the same experience they had with Call of Duty... no, wait." (INSOMNIAC)

The thing with R2 is that every good thing about it is off-set by a flaw to the point that a review almost reads like a PRO/CON list. 

-The graphics are at times beautiful... buuuuttt the really good-looking stuff you never actually interact with.

-There are epic set-pieces throughout.... buuuutt its all pretty much on-rails and upon a second playthough you'll be yawning.

-There are a ridiculous amount of enemies fighting you at once.... buuuttt the AI is pitiful.

- Co-Op mode is glorious.... buuuuttt Competitive mode gets old really quick.

*But I think what really made me sadface was this game was a complete regression from what made the first Resistance so popular.* The weapon pinwheel is done with, not CoD enough. Collecting health packs ala' the classic way is done away with, not CoD enough. And let's not forget about down-the-sights view shooting. Really needed that.





*Spoiler*: __ 



3). *Bioshock 2*

"The original Bioshock ended with complete closure and, doggonit, that is just not the way to treat your fans!" (2K GAMES)

Instead of writing about Bioshock 2 I want to pitch to you guys my ideas for a sequel to Tolkien's Lord of The Rings! You know, because it lends itself so well to a sequel! Please give feedback. 

I was thinking that in the sequel we follow around Gollum instead of a character we can relate to... only make him weaker then he was in the original trilogy because, you know! We have him go to the exact same places as last time only now he meets characters far less interesting, the orcs are now wearing bows because I suddenly want to make the creepy characters more cute, and instead of fighting Sauron Gollum has to fight Sauron's ill-tempered and boring female rival (???) that the original trilogy doesn't even begin to reference.

Oh and at times Gollum dunks his head in a pot full of water to collect magic slugs and to break up the action. How's that sound?  

I swear, Bioshock Infinite can't come sooner.





*Spoiler*: __ 



2). *Resident Evil 5*

"Yeah, so where's our check?"(CAPCOM)

Lazy. 

The amount of laziness that went into this game is simply staggering. Lazy co-op mechanics (so I got separated from my partner? Get right out of town!), lazy weapon choice, lazy enemy design, lazy cutscenes, lazy Wesker, lazy character development, heck; lazy defenses for poor design choices (hurr durr, it wouldn't be scary if you didn't control like a tank)... Capcom said that they were planning on really playing with sunlight and shadows to even scare you in the day time with this game... they only do this in the very beginning and it wasn't scary. After that they abandon all pretension, the Resident Evil 5 logo on your disk melts away to reveal "Resident Evil 4.5: The Gears of War", and Chris Phoenix punches a boulder.





*Spoiler*: __ 



1). *Metal Gear Solid 4*

"Though we are honored by the love of our fans, we feel our title really should have beat out No Country For Old Men for 2008's Best Picture. Nanomachines and so forth." (KOJIMA PRODUCTIONS)

Okay.... let's skip passed all the typical (and completely legitimate) complaints leveled against this game and really get honest for a second.

My biggest disappointment with MGS4 is that it didn't even try to be its own game. It relied wholly on nostalgia bombs to make an impact, doing every little thing in its power to point back to the older MGS's and what made them great. Everything that was MGS4's own creation apart from the Microwave scene was just silly. Nanomachines? Apple symbolism with Eva that goes nowhere? Naomi's got a disease now? None of it felt cohesive... it was just a bunch of things happening. The gameplay it had was good but far too little and far too late. MGS4 was a big love letter from Kojima to himself. 

They say the dvelopment crew was crying when they finished MGS4. So was I... O, did I cry. 





------------------

I like this list more then all my others. This was a lot of fun to think up.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2011)

Good list, disagree with Bioshock 2 though. Prince of Persia 2 would def be on my list. Good game, huge disappointment.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

*Top 5 Breakthrough Developers (in the past 5 years)*

*5. Rocksteady Studios*
Rockwhat? They did what game? Urban Chaos: Riot Response? What the fuck is that? They're doing _what_? They're making a Batman game? _And they're using the Unreal Engine?!_ Oh man, this is gonna be terribad (not that I personally think there's anything wrong with UE - just every one else in the world). The fact is, though... it wasn't terribad. In fact, Batman: Arkham Asylum is quite possibly the best comic book/superhero video game ever created. With the nostalgic voice-over cast of the Animated Series (Mark Hamill as the Joker, baby) and a free-flowing combat system and unique Batman trademarks unlike they've been seen in games before... they have a lot to live up to with their sequel, Arkham City (and from the looks of it, they don't intend to disappoint).


*4. MercurySteam*
Not much was known about this Spanish-based developer when they were tasked with rebooting the Castlevania franchise. With only three games under their belt, including the ridiculously poor Clive Barker's Jericho, there seemed little hope for the game. That is until they showed off the beautiful scenic views of Castlevania: Lords of Shadow, accompanied with a fast-paced action, an enriched story, engaging character voice-acting and a fully orchestrated score.


*3. Visceral Games*
It's not easy having to bide your team under EA's thumb, doing poorly-designed movie tie-ins for James Bond and Lord of the Rings. It's at that point you might as well throw in the towel and go to bargain bin Wii games. Although their 2006 Godfather game was not as bad, Visceral Games really jumped on the radar in 2008 when they brought us the hugely well-received horror title Dead Space and moved further up the ladder with the more action-packed sequel (in spite of the poor Dante's Inferno game in between).


*2. Thatgamecompany*
Thatgamecompany is essentially the developer that shows that all video games don't need the most detailed and realistic graphics, super fast-paced action, or stories involving demons or big swords or even bigger guns. First coming to light with their title Flow in 2007, it wasn't until 2009 with the title of Flower that many people started to take notice of their skill and the heart put into their games, the same of which can be seen in their upcoming title, Journey.


*1. Frictional Games*
Let's not kid ourselves. The horror genre has been dying. Resident Evil and Silent Hill did its best to keep it alive but Silent Hill has been getting less and less popular and Resident Evil went Rambo on us (let's hope RE6 remedies that - Revelations seems to be). We get a few throw-in titles here and there, like Dead Space. It was Frictional Games that truly salvaged horror, however, with their Penumbra titles starting in 2006. The clincher? The 2010 release of Amnesia: The Dark Descent. Anyone who didn't get the piss scared out of them by that game is lying. Flat out.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2011)

I liked Jericho....lolz good list


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

Thatgamecompany= Dat game company.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

I admit, I love Dead Space and Dead Space 2 so much (and Castlevania: LoS) that I wanted to put them in the top two... but I know Frictional and TGC definitely deserve it more.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry but ya do. Lot of time I feel the sheepish things you say seem to much like the mass amount of gamefaq people.



Flame bait and I'm not going to fall for it. Sad that it came from you of all people.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2011)

No Flamebait. I'm just saying some of the stuff you say follows the internet trend is all. Only thing I really see is probably you defending FF13 and everyone hating it (I enjoyed it)


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 20, 2011)

Got a new list for you all.

Top 5 shooter games

5
*Spoiler*: __ 




Now being the plot driven gamer that I am you think I would despise this game for not having one. Wrong, this game was actually really fun to play. Getting to use all the different Star wars weapons and vehicles was cool. Picking as a doridika or the jet trooper's was really fun. So for its pure sensless, mindless fun Star wars Battlefront, you earn the number 5 spot on this list.



4
*Spoiler*: __ 




I bet this shocks some people. Anyway the reason it makes the list is through a decent story, good weapon selection and gameplay overall. It was also challenging which is something I like in games and just overall a solid game and thus does COD 4 make number 4 (lol) on this list.



3
*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh yes it's here (raises hate shield). Anyway not that anyone will listen or agree but the reasons why it's here are plain as day. The plot was solid, the gameplay was really fun, the weapon selection was nice, grenade launcher kicked some major ass. The boss fights were funand the Wesker fight was epic. Finale was a bit dissapointing but hey what can you do as Resident Evilo 5 gets the number 3 on this list.



2
*Spoiler*: __ 




Yep gears gets number and I'll tell you why. The plot was really good, the world was interesting. The cover system was a nice touch, the weapons were pretty cool, chainsawing those Locust's was fun. Speaking of which the enemy designs were good, it was a difficult game and let's not forget that it had the most kickass final boss battle in a shooter and of the best final bosses in general actual. General RAAM and those my friends are the reasons Gears makes number 2 only to be bested by. PS Cole train nuff said.



1
*Spoiler*: __ 




Hell yes it's number, big time easily the single best shooter game I have ever played in my life in Uncharted 2. Why you ask, plenty of reason. phenominal storyline, great gameplay, awesome characters etc. Really I could go on but the bottom line is Uncharted is the number one shooter of all time and one of the greatest games of all time.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

>Best shooter
>No Wolfenstein, Doom or Unreal Tournament

Also it's RAAM. 

And Jesus Christ some of those are unnecessarily huge.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Best shooter
> >No Wolfenstein, Doom or Unreal Tournament
> 
> Also it's RAAM.
> ...



Haven't played any of those and yes I noticed which is why I edited it and put in smaller pics.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Best shooter
> >No Wolfenstein, Doom or Unreal Tournament
> 
> Also it's RAAM.
> ...



Doom and Unreal suck. Wolfestein would be the only one to actually mention with best shooters. 

Either way only game listed there on shooting's list is Uncharted.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

List lacks Quake.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2011)

No Team Fortress 2 or Shadowrun or Alien vs Predator Gold Edition? 

No Goldeneye! :shakehead


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> No Team Fortress 2 or Shadowrun or Alien vs Predator Gold Edition?
> 
> No Goldeneye! :shakehead


It's like people never played shooters before.

Speaking of Goldeneye, where's Perfect Dark on that list? Or Half-Life?


----------



## Badalight (Aug 20, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Got a new list for you all.
> 
> Top 5 shooter games
> 
> ...



Battle front is good, but I don't really think it counts.

COD... eh

Out of all the Resident Evils, the 5th one? 

Gears of War? It's an okay series, and I can understand why people like it, but that game never appealed to me. I certainly wouldn't put it on a top 5 list.

Uncharted is good.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Best shooter
> >No Wolfenstein, Doom or Unreal Tournament
> 
> Also it's RAAM.
> ...



What us old fogies need to understand is that we aren't the youngest gamer generation anymore. 

My guess is SBS is a younger gamer.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

Or a dumber gamer.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

That's not nice.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

I do not recall ever claiming to be nice.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm the smartest gamer.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

And I'm Bill Gates.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey, its Nomura's style for ya. You either like it or hate it.
> 
> *I put Nomura up there with the greats of Kazuma Kaneko* and Shigenori Soejima.



what the fucking fuck 

*Top 5 Favourite Openings
*


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

As disappointing as the game was, can't argue with how impressive the opening to Onimusha 3 is.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 20, 2011)

I was 14 when that game came out and even though it didn't nearly live up to the last two games the opening absolutley floored me, nothing since has quite had that effect.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Amuro said:


> what the fucking fuck
> 
> *Top 5 Favourite Openings
> *


----------



## Amuro (Aug 20, 2011)

he's one of the worst character designers in the buisness and to put him on the same level as Kaneko is a crime against humanity


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I was 14 when that game came out and even though it didn't nearly live up to the last two games the opening absolutley floored me, nothing since has quite had that effect.



I feel it was a step up from Onimusha 2. It felt pretty underwhelming overall for me. But due to Samonosuke returning for Onimusha 3, I had higher expectations than I should have.

Maybe Capcom will revise their decisions and try to do the series right again. Who knows.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

Amuro said:


> he's one of the worst character designers in the buisness and to put him on the same level as Kaneko is a crime against humanity



Welcome to Esura Land where good= bad, bad= metacritic is never wrong and awful character design= talent. 

Also, weeaboo.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Amuro said:


> *he's one of the worst character designers in the buisness* and to put him on the same level as Kaneko is a crime against humanity



Oh come on man.







I cant believe that you can say with a straight face that these designs suck.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

The most original design in those pictures is Donald Duck.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> The most original design in those pictures is Donald Duck.



I always preferred Goofy myself.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

Donald> Goofy, forever and for always.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm just saying, his designs are awesome and he has really improved over the years. If anything, I'd say he is better than Kaneko now (as far as designing humans go), but I like Kaneko's style much more personally. Its just something captivating about how he design humans and his monster designs are no joke.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm guessing Nomura was the dumb shit who thought it was a good idea that Tidus should have half-shorts?


----------



## Amuro (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm just saying, his designs are awesome and he has really improved over the years. If anything, I'd say he is better than Kaneko now (as far as designing humans go), but I like Kaneko's style much more personally. Its just something captivating about how he design humans and his monster designs are no joke.



I'm glad you edited but i still can't take you seriously. Kaneko's work on Nocturne alone eclipses everything i've ever seen from Nomura.



Krory said:


> I'm guessing Nomura was the dumb shit who thought  it was a good idea that Tidus should have half-shorts?



Yeah Nomura aka Mr belts and zippers is responsible for Tidus.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Its different, sure, but it works for what he is trying to accomplish. Tidus' designs fit with the world of FFX, it works.

He is pretty damn versatile too in his style, although even I noticed he has a slight thing for belts in much of his post 2001 works, but its cool, and it works.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

Cane we not talk about Nomura's lack of talent anymore? He sucks and he's making the thread suck. Soon the borders of this web page will sprout zippers and baby clothing.

Another list coming up.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, Nomura's obvious BDSM fetish is sort of frightening.

Especially when put onto young children.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 20, 2011)

For some reason, I utterly despise first-person shooter games, I cannot enjoy any of them, at all. The only one I ever enjoyed was Return To Castle about 9 years ago, and playing it again now, I think it's shit and I still hate first-person shooter games.

I also hope you guys play stuff like Dynasty/Samurai Warriors (hack & slash), Assassin's Creed, etc just stuff that are different from what I saw up until now (mostly shooting games).


----------



## Amuro (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't see any versatility on his part his designs have become monotonous and because of that lack depth.

Give me Amano over Nomura anyday.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I'm glad you edited but i still can't take you seriously. Kaneko's work on Nocturne alone eclipses everything i've ever seen from Nomura.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Nomura aka Mr belts and zippers is responsible for Tidus.



You taking me serious is irrelevant and I really don't give two cents if you do are not. Anyways, what have you seen from Nomura? It doesn't seem you are that aware of much of his works beyond his more mainstream stuff imo. 

Also, Nocturne pales in comparison to his work on the Digital Devil Saga series, which are arguably his best designs in his career at Atlus imo.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

Shark said:


> For some reason, I utterly despise first-person shooter games, I cannot enjoy any of them, at all. The only one I ever enjoyed was Return To Castle about 9 years ago, and playing it again now, I think it's shit and I still hate first-person shooter games.
> 
> I also hope you guys play stuff like Dynasty/Samurai Warriors (hack & slash), Assassin's Creed, etc just stuff that are different from what I saw up until now (mostly shooting games).



You played one DW/SW game, you played 'em all.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

Shark said:


> I also hope you guys play stuff like *Dynasty/Samurai Warriors (hack & slash)*, Assassin's Creed, etc just stuff that are different from what I saw up until now (mostly shooting games).



Why would you ever hope for something so terrible? What have we ever done to you? 

And when you say up til' now, are you referring to the top lists? Because they have all been very varied...


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Shark said:


> For some reason, I utterly despise first-person shooter games, I cannot enjoy any of them, at all. The only one I ever enjoyed was Return To Castle about 9 years ago, and playing it again now, I think it's shit and I still hate first-person shooter games.
> 
> I also hope you guys play stuff like Dynasty/Samurai Warriors (hack & slash), Assassin's Creed, etc just stuff that are different from what I saw up until now (mostly shooting games).



That's impossible considering the ones who are making much of the lists now. I'm not in a list making mood right now but trust me, it wont have a first person shooter in it at all (whatever that list may be).

Btw, I like Dynasty Warriors and Assassin's Creed. I put Ezio on my list as one of my favorite male protags.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> You taking me serious is irrelevant and I really don't give two cents if you do are not. Anyways, what have you seen from Nomura? It doesn't seem you are that aware of much of his works beyond his more mainstream stuff imo.
> 
> Also, Nocturne pales in comparison to his work on the Digital Devil Saga series, which are arguably his best designs in his career at Atlus imo.



I've played every game he's worked on bar Live a Live and DynamiTracer so i'd say i have a pretty good handle of his design work.

I only used Nocturne as an example.

I enjoy the Gundam Musou games but thats only because i'm a big fan of the series.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

I think I've actually run out of ideas for Top 5 lists I feel like doing.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> You played one DW/SW game, you played 'em all.


No..especially DW, it changes drastically. 


Furious George said:


> Why would you ever hope for something so terrible? What have we ever done to you?


But those games are perfection. 


> And when you say up til' now, are you referring to the top lists? Because they have all been very varied...


I'm referring to the ones I saw, I skimmed through the thread.


Esura said:


> That's impossible considering the ones who are making much of the lists now. I'm not in a list making mood right now but trust me, it wont have a first person shooter in it at all (whatever that list may be).


That's good, I especially detest Call of Duty. 


> Btw, I like Dynasty Warriors and Assassin's Creed. I put Ezio on my list as one of my favorite male protags.


Which DW game do you like the most? 5 was overally the most interesting for me, 6 had better gameplay but lacked the "heart" of DW, I'm trying to get my hands on DW7. 

Also, Ezio is pretty cool, ACII was the best game I played on PS3, imo I'd place it above Uncharted 2


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> I think I've actually run out of ideas for Top 5 lists I feel like doing.



How about top 5 video game couples?


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't even played Uncharted 2 and I think putting ACII above it is inane. ACII was like struggling through an interactive Dan Brown book.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> How about top 5 video game couples?



Because I wouldn't do pairings that are not canon and I can't think of good canon pairings.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Shark said:


> That's good, I especially detest Call of Duty.
> 
> Which DW game do you like the most? 5 was overally the most interesting for me, 6 had better gameplay but lacked the "heart" of DW, I'm trying to get my hands on DW7.
> 
> Also, Ezio is pretty cool, ACII was the best game I played on PS3, imo I'd place it above Uncharted 2



I don't hate first person shooters per se, but other than ones like Bioshock and XIII, many of them are pretty...underwhelming to me to be honest.

But the Dynasty Warrior game I like most? Strikeforce no questions. Too bad I had to sell it for some cash though... I really love some Sengoku Basara and Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage though. Shit is dope.

I'd place many games over Uncharted 2 personally. I don't think too highly of the game.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> I haven't even played Uncharted 2 and I think putting ACII above it is inane. ACII was like struggling through an interactive Dan Brown book.



Don't worry, your hunch is right. Shark is merely a bad man with bad opinions. 

I'm going to have to put my next list on hold. I ate too much and the itis won't let me focus.



Sephiroth said:


> How about top 5 video game couples?



I was thinking of doing that.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because I wouldn't do pairings that are not canon and I can't think of good canon pairings.



Kaine x Nier?

Leon x Ada? (its hinted friend)

Nathan x Elena? (don't care for Uncharted series much but this was cute)

Dude there is a treasure chest full of canon pairing you can do. I'm curious what shit you would put in the list now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> I haven't even played Uncharted 2 and I think putting ACII above it is inane. ACII was like struggling through an interactive Dan Brown book.



I played both and UC2 easily. It's like the best movie I ever played.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

You're confusing "existing" with "good" canon pairings again. "Hinting" isn't enough (especially when Leon spends his time humping the leg of everyone he passes by, the stale character that he is).


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> I played both and UC2 easily. It's like the best movie I ever played.



Then you _clearly_ have yet to play MGS4 or Heavy Rain!


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

Wait a minute... why haven't you played Uncharted 2 yet Garrus? Are you stupid or something?

And when Elzam says the best movie he ever played he means that in a positive light (I think), like the atmosphere and action set-pieces were on-point. It didn't have that many cutscenes.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wait a minute... why haven't you played Uncharted 2 yet Garrus? Are you stupid or something?



I don't own a PS3 and don't intend to all because it lacks cross-game chat. 

_And it never will._


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> Then you _clearly_ have yet to play MGS4 or Heavy Rain!



But I can actually play MGS4. HR is the most expensive movie ever.



> And when Elzam says the best movie he ever played he means that in a positive light (I think), like the atmosphere and action set-pieces were on-point. It didn't have that many cutscenes.



That too. 

Some scenes you would think that would be usually done as cutscenes you get to play. Like the Jeep chase scene where you're dipping from a Jeep trying to run your ass down and you're running & gunning literally.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because I wouldn't do pairings that are not canon and I can't think of good canon pairings.


How about me and your avatar?


Krory said:


> I haven't even played Uncharted 2 and I think putting ACII above it is inane. ACII was like struggling through an interactive Dan Brown book.


That's too harsh 

But I know Uncharted 2 is pretty much believed to be num 1 worldwide, so it's just my personal preference.


Esura said:


> I don't hate first person shooters per se, but other than ones like Bioshock and XIII, many of them are pretty...underwhelming to me to be honest.
> 
> But the Dynasty Warrior game I like most? Strikeforce no questions. Too bad I had to sell it for some cash though... I really love some Sengoku Basara and Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage though. Shit is dope.
> 
> I'd place many games over Uncharted 2 personally. I don't think too highly of the game.


Yeah, Sengoku Basara is some dope shit.

Uncharted is pretty good, but my bro is obsessed with it, and I can't see why, the online aspect puts me off, and the chapters are incredible when you play through them for the first time, but get repetitive once you finish the story, now it's all about "play me again with harder difficulty so you can get extra skins!"


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> I don't own a PS3 and don't intend to all because it lacks cross-game chat.
> 
> _And it never will._



Like I said. Stupid.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Uncharted 2 isnt all that imo. New PS3 owners should play Little Big Planet 2, God of War III, Infamous 2 and Metal Gear Solid 4 instead. Much more worthwhile exclusives imo.

To this day I'm still pissed off I bought Uncharted 2 at $60 due to hype. Yeah, it was my fault but it wont happen again and I'll rag on Uncharted 2 at every chance I get.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Like I said. Stupid.



And cheap. 

>God of War III

lololololol


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> HEYYY, LOOK AT ME! MY OPINIONS ARE CONTROVERSIAL!



Thanks for that?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Uncharted 2 isnt all that. New PS3 owners should play Little Big Planet 2, God of War III, Infamous 2 and Metal Gear Solid 4 instead. Much more worthwhile exclusives imo.
> 
> To this day I'm still pissed off I bought Uncharted 2 at $60 due to hype. Yeah, it was my fault but it wont happen again and I'll rag on Uncharted 2 at every chance I get.



UC2 was actually fun. And I never even played the first one and it was just spot on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2011)

I had a good time with Uncharted, it was great.

The only game to piss me off after buying based on hype was Fallout 3, one of the glitchest games I've ever played next to Sonic 06, had ps2 level character models, zero challenge, no music, and the worst final encounter I've seen in any game.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Thanks for that?


Like I said, I'm incredibly pissed off at Uncharted 2.

I think I would of liked it more if it wasn't for the idea that I spent $60 on a game that should of been $30 at release. Doesn't help that Uncharted 2 has ungodly levels of extreme praise for an extremely linear jump and run with shitty shooting sections. And Nathan is a lame ass character. Only video game I've ever played where I was more impressed with the supporting cast than the main character.



Elzam Branstein said:


> UC2 was actually fun. And I never even played the first one and it was just spot on.


UC2 is like Chinese food imo, and I played and liked the first one (only spent 10 bucks on it).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I had a good time with Uncharted, it was great.
> 
> The only game to piss me off after buying based on hype was Fallout 3.



I borrowed it from my cousin. It was OK and was only interesting when you were in the Vault. The minute you step out, story dropped like a rock. This game bored me very quickly after that. And the distance to the next location is unnecessarily long, for no reason. I literally stopped playing and never looked back on it.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Like I said, I AM CONTROVERSIAL!



You're boring. Stop boring everyone, Esura.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura's opinions are like John McCain's political views.

At first it's like, "Aw, cute... he's trying."

Then it just stops being humorous.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Like I said, I'm incredibly pissed off at Uncharted 2.
> 
> I think I would of liked it more if it wasn't for the idea that I spent $60 on a game that should of been $30 at release. Doesn't help that Uncharted 2 has ungodly levels of extreme praise for an extremely linear jump and run with shitty shooting sections. And Nathan is a lame ass character. Only video game I've ever played where I was more impressed with the supporting cast than the main character.
> 
> ...



Nathan was good in the fact that

1. He's down to Earth 
2. Nolan North's portrayal of Nathan just came out very naturally. From the dialogue to the way he talks. Like if he was a real person.

Which is a rarity.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> You're boring. Stop boring everyone, Esura.





Krory said:


> Esura's opinions are like John McCain's political views.
> 
> At first it's like, "Aw, cute... he's trying."
> 
> Then it just stops being humorous.



Awww look everyone...haters showing their true colors.





Elzam Branstein said:


> Nathan was good in the fact that
> 
> 1. He's down to Earth
> 2. Nolan North's portrayal of Nathan just came out very naturally. From the dialogue to the way he talks. Like if he was a real person.
> ...



He reminds me of a cross between Joey from Friends and Indiana Jones.

Nolan North stated that he enjoys voicing Nathan Drake though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> He reminds me of a cross between Joey from Friends and Indiana Jones.
> 
> Nolan North stated that he enjoys voicing Nathan Drake though.



I can imagine. The way he spoke sounded like the actor had a blast. Which is good since it would just come off as awkward and weird if the actor didn't like the character he/she is taking the role as.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Like I said, I'm incredibly pissed off at Uncharted 2.
> 
> I think I would of liked it more if it wasn't for the idea that I spent $60 on a game that should of been $30 at release. Doesn't help that Uncharted 2 has ungodly levels of extreme praise for an extremely linear jump and run with shitty shooting sections. And Nathan is a lame ass character. Only video game I've ever played where I was more impressed with the supporting cast than the main character.
> 
> ...



Nathan is a lame character? Yet you like Dante as a character? Holy fucking shit...this is why gaming stories suck 85% of the time. People like shit main characters.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not that Nathan is lame per say, his head is just too big for his body. 


			
				Esura said:
			
		

> Only video game I've ever played where I was more impressed with the supporting cast than the main character.


Chloe, dat ass, dat accent. 

But Elena, the ugliest, most uninteresting character of all time, I hate her. She sounds like Natalie Teeger (Traylor Howard) from Monk.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 21, 2011)

Hrmm, might be a bit late, but I suppose I could throw a few games into a top 5 list. 

*Top 5 RPGs*

*#1: The Witcher 2*

To begin with, I think I ended up loving this game because it took risks. It had racial issues, gender issues, and most satisfyingly (due to recent trends) choices that weren't based on a morality system. Not to say that it handled all the issues well, the gender issue was the weakest. For the most part, you had a sharp divide of female characters between competent and scheming to their own ends, or good and almost universally incompetent. There were some exceptions to the rule, and there were only a few instances in the game where the interaction between genders was highlighted, but the issue was there. The developers didn't pretend that gender wasn't an issue, nor did they hide behind a female character who's more competent than the male protagonists and lacking in any significant character flaws and say the game was pro women. The racial tensions were handled excellently, and while I could bring up many examples, they'd all be spoilers and this game really is good enough that I think you should all find out for yourselves (though I will say it's somewhat amusing to me that with how excellently handled racial tensions are on a conceptual and philosophical level, there is a lack of any skin color but white). Finally, while this game's 16 endings aren't as completely different as you might have hoped, the power of personal player choice is felt in this game. It's impossible to experience everything in one go, and there two entirely different second acts. Almost everything you could want in a game. 

*#2 Vampire: The Masquerade: Bloodlines*

This game has the most unfortunate history I can think of. Though it's a brilliant game, it was released the same week the vastly more popular Half Life 2 came into stores and never had the chance to make it into the public eye. Due to the flopped sales, the company went bankrupt, and was unable to do much in the way of patching, though fan patches have been steadily released over the years. However, as I said, it's a brilliant game. 

As the game begins, you learn that you have been unwittingly turned into a vampire, and that now you must learn to survive or die. This game takes an almost unheard of and refreshing path with its protagonist: at no point are you the most important person in anyone's story but your own. Events go on around you, you come into them and you leave. People begin to take notice of you, but there's never a point where someone hands you the reigns and lets you take over. If you're thinking this sounds like you're going to have no choice in the game, you'd be wrong. Sure, your life may be made up entirely of doing what other people want, but often people ask you to do contradicting things. Sides can be taken, and sometimes you have the opportunity to do something for yourself. The game clocks in at about 5-6 endings or so (been a while), and has some of the most interesting characters I've seen in a game. Here's an example:


----------



## Awesome (Aug 21, 2011)

The Witcher 2 would have easily been in my top 5 if the combat wasn't so "eh." Unfortunately, combat / gameplay is a huge factor in whether or not I enjoy a game. If it has an okay story and amazing gameplay, I will enjoy it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

I must be the only person that didn't feel overwhelmed by TW2.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 21, 2011)

It had a surprisingly good story and almost half of the game can be completely different as well as having multiple endings. I think it definitely delivered in the Story and Content sections, and graphically it was stunning. The only flaws were in the gameplay, imo.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

I really didn't get into the story because it felt like it'd been done before (then again what _hasn't_?) and it didn't help that I found it difficult to like any of the characters. So I end up caring less about the story and what happens to the people if I can't even be brought to care about them. It was like playing a high-fantasy version of a Rob Zombie movie.

Can't argue with the deviation (which, again, mattered little to me when I cared so little about what was happening) and it did look quite amazing.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> The Witcher 2 would have easily been in my top 5 if the combat wasn't so "eh." Unfortunately, combat / gameplay is a huge factor in whether or not I enjoy a game. If it has an okay story and amazing gameplay, I will enjoy it.



While I agree the gameplay wasn't it's greatest strength, I'd argue that it's above most games in the genre. Take ME 2, for example. On any class besides Soldier, you'll be spending 80% of the game hiding behind walls waiting for your health to recharge on the hardest difficulty (overall time, I know that the classes balance out at the end). If you'd like to argue that time spent doing nothing is a legitimate challenge, I'd like to ask you what your definition of a game is.

Additionally, while there are flaws, I'm more liable to forgive them since they were trying to adept the combat system of what is (in my mind) the greatest combat system ever designed for an RPG (Demon's Souls). I see it as a flaw of ambition. Not some mistake they made because they were too lazy or didn't have enough of a vision for what their game should be, but an error made precisely because they were trying to do what was right for the game. Too much.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 21, 2011)

Ambition =/= executing it right. Don't get me wrong, this was a definite step up from the Witcher 1's combat (which was fucking horrible, in my opinion,) but the combat in this game went from tedious, to too easy, to all over the place wacky.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2011)

It's what happens when a game suffers from obvious consolization.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 21, 2011)

> Ambition =/= executing it right.



I'm not saying it is. I'm just saying that if on a hypothetical point scale, making a standard error would cause me to subtract a value of 1 from a score, this kind of error would make me subtract .7, or some similarly reduced value.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 22, 2011)

*Top 5 Little Things* 

I think this list needs a bit of explanation. When I say "little things" I basically am referring to the little touches that are sometimes barely noticed and yet add a HUGE amount of personality and, in some cases, depth to their respective games. The developers didn't really have to put them in but we are all very glad they did. These little things can make an average game good and a great game "OMGWTFBBQBEAST!!!1!11!" 


*Spoiler*: __ 



5). _Gears of War series_- *BOOM!*


(*couldn't find a sound bite on youtube *)

I'm referring to when you fight the Boomers/Grinders/Whatevers and they randomly bellow out their kind of attacks (Boom!)

A lot of the intellectual gamers/community college patrons will go on about how immature this series is... whatever. It may not be a smart game but its a very smartly-made game. The Boomers constantly shouting out "boom" adds a significent amount of character (not to mention awesomness) to the Locust as a whole. You get a feel of the kind of minds these creatures have that they are made to only repeat words that have to do with killing and destruction. Beyond that, it is actually rather unnerving to hear them shout "GRIND! GRIND!" when you're getting flooded by a Horde and seconds from dying.





*Spoiler*: __ 



4). _Street Fighter series_- *Funny Faces*


Oh yea, this had to go on there.  

Its of course best realized in SFIV, but all of the SF's had their characters make funny faces when they got punched in certain places... I remember back in SFII if you punched a character in the stomach they would sometimes vomit a little. Again, little touches like that make the series MUCH more entertaining and make the hits appear more kinetic.






*Spoiler*: __ 



3). _Metroid Prime_- *Face Reflection*

D'ya see it! Ya see her eyes? Its awesome!

Now we get to the stuff that really makes me geek out.  

When Samus fires her blasts at enemies, in the heat of battle, you can sometimes see her entire face reflect against her visor from the lighting. It is very small, but its a very nice touch. The name of Metroid Prime's game (masterpiece BTW) is immersion... and stuff like this makes you feel like you are living and breathing in that battle suit, not just controlling some made-up character.  





*Spoiler*: __ 



2). _Castlevanis: Symphony of The Night_- *Dat' Creepy Eye!*


----------



## Gnome (Aug 22, 2011)

The little things are really what separates the good from the great. Nice list.

Edit: I typed the above before reading your first paragraph, great minds think alike.


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2011)

A sort of mixed but still interesting list.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 22, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The little things are really what separates the good from the great. Nice list.
> 
> Edit: I typed the above before reading your first paragraph, great minds think alike.







Krory said:


> A sort of mixed but still interesting list.



What do you mean by mixed?


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2011)

Some are game mechanics, some are just "easter eggs." I was expecting more specifically _just_ game mechanics, but alas...


----------



## Furious George (Aug 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> Some are game mechanics, some are just "easter eggs." I was expecting more specifically _just_ game mechanics, but alas...



Yeah, I realized that. TBH that's why I just decided to call them the Little Things because what I consider touches that can possibly enhance a game's experience are expansive... not easy to categorize with real terms like Easter Eggs. 

I smell what you're steppin' in.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 23, 2011)

*Top 5 Returns to Gaming*

This generation has been plagued with reboots, remakes, re-imaginings, prequels and sequels.... this will probably be my only list that views this positively.  This list consists of old franchises that made their re-entry into this generation. Enjoy!

NOTE: The list is numbered from the return that least impressed me to most. It is NOT based on which game was actually best (ex. choice x has better graphics then choice y). If it was it'd be in a completely different order. 

-----------------------------------------------------------


*Spoiler*: __ 



5). *Donkey Kong Country Returns*


Retro Studios is made up of evil geniuses.  

Not only did they successfully bring Metroid into the PS2/Xbox/Gamecube generation (only for those hacks Team Ninja to rape it. But whatever), but in their latest magic trick they do the same with gaming's favorite gorilla. DKC Returns makes this list for faithfully restoring platforming perfection with a backdrop of lush visuals and technical capabilities of this generation. Its the lowest on the list because, perhaps, Retro Studios was TOO faithful with this sequel as its look and feel and style mimic that of the original Donkey Kong Country. Still its a hard thing to please fans of DKC across the board and that is pretty much what this monster of a game did. Cheers.





*Spoiler*: __ 



4). *Kirby's Epic Yarn*


Nope. Not gonna apologize for this.  

You may not like this game for whatever crazy reason, but its undeniable that Epic Yarn deserves to be on this list. Unlike DKC Returns, This game was completely new territory for Kirby. The art design was different, the weapons (if you can call it that) were different, the basic gameplay mechanics were different*... rather then relying on its nostalgic value to win people over, its design choices actually fought against it...* and it managed to be completely awesome because of it. Here's hoping that more reboots re-enter the fray with the same amount of balls.





*Spoiler*: __ 



3). *Super Mario Galaxy*


So in 2007 King Miyamoto felt that he needed to show these newbie devs how to keep the dice rollin' so he stopped being silly for a brief moment, sneezed on the lowly land of gaming, and within the globs of snot was Super Mario Galaxy.

Seriously, THIS is how you bring an old mascot into a new generation! We have a base of old-school conventions and classic charm that all the Mario fanatics will immediately feel at home with but packaged in dazzling graphics (for the Wii), surprisingly responsive controls and gameplay mechanics that reinvigorated the entire genre. Mario came back with a little of something for everyone, space exploration for the new kids and the return of awesome costume-power ups for the old fogies. Heck, it even had something of an actual plot (though that wasn't... moving on).

What I'm really trying to say here is *long fangirl squee until eyes go white and mouth is full of froth* 





*Spoiler*: __ 



2). *Mortal Kombat*


The latest installment of MK sucked my balls back in my scrotum only to drop them down again.

This is pretty much what I consider a perfect reboot. The feel and the fight is classic MK... only everything is bigger and better. There is no other way to describe it really. So much thought and content and personality went into this game that it almost brings a tear to my eye. *The characters retain the brutality of the very first MK but with new life and attitude, the fatalities are glorious, the level design is just... a-and that story mode! Its simply the best story mode in a fighting game ever. I don't see that changing any time soon.* Nostalgia bombs (well-designed nostalgia bombs, not that shoed-in BS from MGS4) are everywhere and it serves as a perfect intro to three-games-worth of mythos just in case you're new to MK. 

Dat Mortal Kombat. I really wish I could give it the #1 spot, but, well...





*Spoiler*: __ 



1). *Street Fighter IV*


There really was no other choice. You know it to be true. 

Lemme ask you this... how do you make a fighting game that is completely and utterly satisying to button-mashing noobs and stone-cold professionals alike? I don't know and niether do you. Cause' you're not Capcom, idiot. 

This masterpiece did it all. It managed to keep everything exactly the same and yet changed it so drastically that no one in their right mind could ever call it "just another Street Fighter". Its not just a nostalgic trip, nor is it what I would call a sequel that moves the fighting genre forward. SFIV was pure, beautiful, unadulterated gaming. This game exploded into the next generation and immediately became just as beloved and relevent as it was in the SNES days. 

Capcom definitely has their moments.




---------------- 

A bit more "Wii" then I intended, but you give credit where's its due. 

_Sonic Colors_ is an Honorable Mention here.

I'm in front of my computer all day (double-shifts at work) so I may squeeze out another list.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2011)

Is your opening statement implying that you didn't like many sequels this generation...?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> Is your opening statement implying that you didn't like many sequels this generation...?



Yes and no. 

Of course there are good sequels out there but I would ALWAYS rather have brand new IPs. This gen has been over-saturated with sequels. Its boring.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 23, 2011)

I should do a List of the best Rpg's to start with. 

And Top looking forward too games this year (RPG/fighter/remakes only, no FPS) 

And maybe even a top five crossover wishes!


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Of course there are good sequels out there but I would ALWAYS rather have brand new IPs. This gen has been over-saturated with sequels. Its boring.



Part of the issue is we got a slew of really great, new IPs recently so the logical step was to sequel those. Assassin's Creed, Uncharted, and Mass Effect were just four years ago. Three years ago we got Dead Space. Only two years ago for Dragon Age: Origins. Alan Wake came recently, Bulletstorm, Demon's Souls was just over two years ago.

I would definitely prefer a good sequel, though, to a bad new IP. I looking forward to finishing the story of Gears of War and Mass Effect. I want to see more of how Dead Space unfolds.

Assassin's Creed can go to Hell.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 23, 2011)

Meh, I thinks its more that I want more new IPs to come out then it is having anything against sequels. 

Of course, I'd rather PLAY a good sequel then a bad IP, but I can't say I'd rather see a company spend their time on safe, sure-fire hits (i.e. sequels) rather then taking a risk and trying something new and fresh.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Meh, I thinks its more that I want more new IPs to come out then it is having anything against sequels.
> 
> Of course, I'd rather PLAY a good sequel then a bad IP, but I can't say I'd rather see a company spend their time on safe, sure-fire hits (i.e. sequels) rather then taking a risk and trying something new and fresh.




*Spoiler*: _Extremely long rant_ 



If you want to be technical, some sequels are taking some risks, and some remakes/reboots are incredibly ambitious. I can't speak for Uncharted 2, but Mass Effect 2 has received both acclaim and criticism for adapting to more of a shooter than it's predecessor's very light gameplay, as well as lightening up on RPG effects. It's also notably "darker" - for lack of a better term - dealing with team members of the mostly unsavory bunch. And we all know what happened with Dragon Age II.

Dead Space's sequel, Dead Space 2, received the same response when instead of the slow-paced atmospheric horror piece, it became more fast-paced action with the previously reluctant hero being a badass (albeit mentally unstable). Gears of War 2 attempted to treat to more "scenic" and vehicle-based battles, as well as taking a swing at larger over-all boss battles. Assassin's Creed kept it's same essence but went from the ancient Arabic-based roots to the Italian Renaissance, a huge change in scenery and style.

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow completely changed everything we know about the Castlevania universe, changing many monsters, lead villains, and even character history with the amazing twist. Not to mention fans were always bitter about attempts at bringing the game into the 3D realm. We all know the kind of backlash that DmC is receiving, as well. Tomb Raider intends to keep the future Lara Croft a bit of a badass but it starts with a frightened young girl (who is quite obviously less sexualized and less busty than her previous incarnation) who has to go through hardships and trials and mental and physical torture to grow. Although mostly well receive, there's still people hating on it quite vehemently.

I know you're not bashing sequels, per se, but I think that some developers have been stepping out. Most keep a similar style but they still try new things and we hear about them - either as failings or not. And in case of Mass Effect, presumably Dragon Age, Gears of War and others they learned from what happened in those games and are making _more_ changes. Also reboots are incredibly more risky and ambitious than new IPs because, again, as we've seen with the DmC crew you run the risk of making old fans feel alienated and some too stubborn to care which could cause automatic failure with a title, whereas new IPs at least start on an even slate.

Same could be said of developers who are handling a sequel when they were not the original developer. The developer of Dead Rising 2 had this going for them even though few people care about the title. The biggest example that comes to mind, though, is Vatra Games taking over Silent Hill: Downpour. Although I think it has a lot of support, there's also still plenty of people hating on it because it's not Team Silent and because Akira Yamaoka is not returning as the composer (not their fault though - Yamaoka left Konami). Again... requires more ambition and guts to try and live up to peoples' expectations then start something new, in my opinion.




Long story short, I like new IPs... but frankly I'd prefer Visceral leave the Ripper game alone and just get to work on Dead Space 3. I've said it before, but in the case of someone like, say... Vatra games... or MercurySteam... I would be shitting my pants every day to make sure everything was top-fucking-notch because there's more standards put on to sequels and reboots.

EDIT: Fucked up the spoiler-tags. My bad.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2011)

Then of course we do get sequels like DNF and Final Fantasy XIII-2 once in a while so... not all good...

But eh. I tried.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 23, 2011)

Good points (can't believe I actually read all of that. ). 

What I realize though is that throughout your rant you were mostly referring to _critical_ reception. When I say sure-fire hits I am referring to _financial_ success... whether a sequel is critically panned or not they tend to make money. This is because the *general* rule among game makers is to not even greenlight sequels if the original didn't sell well (at least 1 million units or so). There are, of course, dozens of cases where the sequel sells reasonably less then the original, but they're are far fewer cases where the sequel sells poorly by typical standards. Gamers want to know what's going to happen next, they take comfort with the familiar, they want to see how they'll utilize this gameplay feature, etc. 

I'm glad you brought up DmC because its a perfect example. For all the whining and moaning going on, do you REALLY think that game isn't going to sell well? People will buy that game just to bad-mouth it, just like I said in that thread.  I can just about guarantee you that it will move a million units inside of 5 months on name recognition alone. The gaming community on the internet always paints a more skeptical view of the game buyer, but the sales figures never lie (look at CoD). I'll agree that amibtious sequels and reboots run a HUGE _critical_ risk, but a _financial_ risk? Not so much. 

With new IPs the gamer has no incentive to spend any money on it other then REALLY good first impressions. Human beings always gravitate toward the familiar and approach with caution something that is new... morever, us humans tend to hate disingenuity! In other words, if a new IP hero even KINDA has a beefy physique then its clearly a Gears of War clone and you shouldn't pay attention to it. If it takes place during a war.... lol, Call of Duty, pass. IPs practically have to fight against human nature to get their due!  That's why the industry tends to be in an uproar over IPs that are choice enough to get passed all of those barriers (LittleBigPlanet). 

-Gamers play sequels because they want to see what happens. 
- Devs make sequels (especially during a recession) to make sure that the cash keeps flowing in.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2011)

You make a lot of good points as well though I think, in my personal opinion, my view point was probably more from how the developers look at it. Yours from the publisher. Like if you look at them each, developers like Cliff Bleszinski or Adrian Chmielarz or Casey Hudson or the likes talk about the scores their games receive. Publishers talk about how well their sales are.

I like to subscribe to the possibly disillusioned belief that developers care about giving that experience (and do sequels because of their attraction to their own world and characters). Publishers do it for the money.

But, again... just wishful thinking.


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2011)

I honestly don't care if a developer takes a risk and makes a new IP.

They can make a thousand sequels and if all of them are quality games I will enjoy it immensely.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 23, 2011)

Krory said:


> You make a lot of good points as well though I think, in my personal opinion, my view point was probably more from how the developers look at it. Yours from the publisher. Like if you look at them each, developers like Cliff Bleszinski or Adrian Chmielarz or Casey Hudson or the likes talk about the scores their games receive. Publishers talk about how well their sales are.
> 
> I like to subscribe to the possibly disillusioned belief that developers care about giving that experience (and do sequels because of their attraction to their own world and characters). Publishers do it for the money.
> 
> But, again... just wishful thinking.



I hope my post didn't portray all game makers as these evil number-crunchers, but we have to be realistic.... if these games don't sell those people don't eat. 

I think its a mixture of both a lot of times. Sure, CliffyB and Kojima genuinely want to make good games but I'm sure a lot of their decisions are influenced by what business choice will potentially net them a Corvette. 



The World said:


> I honestly don't care if a developer takes a risk and makes a new IP.
> 
> They can make a thousand sequels and if all of them are quality games I will enjoy it immensely.



To each his own.  

I think I just like rooting for the underdogs honestly....y'know..Go! you little-engine-that-could IP. Go!


----------



## Amuro (Aug 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I think its a mixture of both a lot of times. Sure, CliffyB and Kojima genuinely want to make good games but I'm sure a lot of their decisions are influenced by what business choice will potentially net them a Corvette.




I'd hope Kojima got something shitty like a Kia for the MGS4 that he gave us.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 23, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I'd hope Kojima got something shitty like a Kia for the MGS4 that he gave us.



Touche'


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 24, 2011)

All this talk of sequels you guys are bringing up keeps reminding me that I still have months to wait for Final Fantasy XIII-2, damn it. Anyway to join in on the conversation, obviously I enjoy a good sequel and will more readily play one than a new game but I'm not completely blind to new games, you know I'll play them if they seem interesting enough or get good reviews.

Ah I don't know I am neutral between sequels and new games. Just wanted to give my input. (Is tempted to make a top 5 sequels list.)


----------



## Furious George (Aug 24, 2011)

*Top 10 N64 games*
​
Yeah, decided to take a break from the obscure Top "..." list and do something a bit more classic and accessible. Had to do a top 10 since there's too much love for 5. 




*Spoiler*: _ #10-6_ 



*10). Wave Race 64* 


This was the second game I played for N64 (the first you will see later in the list) and I immediately loved it. The water was beautiful, all clear and... liquidy and the physics were pretty fluid for their time. You felt bloody satisfied pulling off tricks. 

*9). Mario Party* 




			
				typical gamer said:
			
		

> lol, fail. Mario Party doesn't do no hardcore most of the time lol?



Yeeeaaah, you don't have any friends. This game was a blast if you had them.

*8). Mario Kart 64*


What can you even say? Its Mario Kart. Once you start playing it you never really stop. You and your family/friends all camped around the N64, laughing because the game is so fun and fighting because your BROTHER ONLY EVER TARGETS YOU!  

*7). Diddy Kong Racing*


It really was a shame this game didn't get the attention it deserved. It was like a more single-player friendly (and in a lot of ways, a superior version of) Mario Kart 64.

You had, like, cars AND planes AND friggin' hovercraft's. The adventure mode was almost as expansive as 3D platformer like Banjo Kazooie. . Of all the franchises that Nintendo constantly milks I'll never understand why this wasn't one of them. 

*6). Perfect Dark*


Remember when Rare was somewhat competent? 

I was never a fan of this game's plot but the single-player mode was VERY well-done regardless. The multiplayer was pure fun... stupid fun. Needle shooting, fist-fight "I'mma N-bomb everyone including myself!" fun that you really can't find in these more tactical shooters. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 24, 2011)

And here's the funky-fresh stuff, #5-1...

-------------


*Spoiler*: __ 



5). *Conker's Bad Fur Day*


Ah, Conker...

The most surprising thing about this game was that the crude toilet humor and mature content (which was terrific) wasn't its only draw. This was just a very, very well oiled machine. The platforming was solid, the level design unforgettable, the music was sweeping, the parodies (particularly the Saving Private Ryan scene) are surprisingly faithful and the multiplayer modes were reasonably fun. Also, greatest boss ever. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



4). *Super Smash Bros.*


Nintendo turns everything they touch into gold, even if its something so far removed from their area of expertise as the fighting genre. 

This game didn't consume our life... it WAS our life... While combat is simple enough to entertain a toddler it also had a bit of depth to it. Watching a battle between two SSB vets appears silly and cutesy (like Pikachu vs. Ness) but you soon find out it is filled with all the skill and intensity of a SF tourney match (watch some youtube vids and see what I mean).  That and the amount of variety in this game is just outrageous...you can knock Donkey Kong off of Planet Zebes with a Magic Hammer-wielding Kirby.

SSB is a real cool guy, and though this should go without saying, it doesn't afraid of anything.





*Spoiler*: __ 



3). *Goldeneye 007*


This is it, folks. Rare at their finest. Hope you enjoyed this game because they'll never do anything like this again.  

But seriously, everything I said for Perfect Dark applies here... I ultimately decided go with Goldeneye over PD because of a difference in inherent charm. Come on, Joanna Dark vs James Bond? Evil Corporation Goons vs. Soviet Soldiers? Also Goldeneye's multiplayer had a more elegant feel to it.. I blame that sexy DD4 Destrovel. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



2). *Super Mario 64*


I;m wondering if I should even do a summary. Its just going to come off as fanboy babbling anyway.

To make a long-story very shot, Super Mario 64 was the first game to do full-3D platforming justice. It was huge, it was long, it was musically competent, it was pretty, it was actually kind of challenging and it controlled like a dream. Games like these make this industry taste better. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



1). *Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time*​

Holy win on a epic stick, how do I explain?  


Explanation attempt 1: This... "thing" called Ocarina of Time is like the shiny new diamond of your existence, each bit of light refle-no, too corny. 

Explanation attempt 2: There is OoT and then there is mere video game? Too cheesy. 

Explanation attempt 3: Legend of Zelda is a really great game. ...... NO, THAT'S AWFUL! NO ONE WILL EVEN KNOW WHAT I MEAN! 

Explanation attempt 4: This game is like... heaven and earth AND UMM...

Explanation attempt 5: The Godfather and Ash couldn't.. 

attempt 6: BEST EVAAAAAAAAAAA 

attempt 7: Why don't they make em' like this anymore?!  

atteptmpt 8: *bakes an exquisite cake, pours lemonade on it and throws it into a burning building* UNDERSTAND?!! 

tmpt 009: I know peoples tends ter say "opinions cna't be wrong" but I tell ya if they don't like this Zelda YA LIGHT A MATCH-

AtTEMPTSZ 9!: You spin me right round' baby right round' like a record baby 

atetmpaslnl 17: THE GOVERNMENT! 

ineedscissors 61: okay okay okay I'm good to know now just let me think for a 

Final attempt: OoT *should* be on this list... good luck. *eye twitch* 




---------------------------------- 

Note that I unfortunately have not played Banjo Kazooie or LoZ: Majora's Mask, just in case you're wondering why they aren't on the list.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

I Agree with Ocarina of time on # 1.

But Banjo Kazooie is missing and SSB64 should be #3, imo.

Anyway, nice list, man.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I Agree with Ocarina of time on # 1.
> 
> But Banjo Kazooie is missing and SSB64 should be #3, imo.
> 
> Anyway, nice list, man.





Furious George said:


> Note that I unfortunately have not played _Banjo Kazooie _or LoZ: Majora's Mask, just in case you're wondering why they aren't on the list.



Yep. 

and thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Yep.
> 
> and thank you for the compliment.



Yeah and Majora's mask on #2, imo. (Mario 64 #4, imo)

Sorry I didn't read it all. And you're welcome ^^


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I Agree with Ocarina of time on # 1.
> 
> But *Banjo Tooie* is missing and SSB64 should be #3, imo.
> 
> Anyway, nice list, man.


Fixed. 

He is also missing Star Fox 64, it easily tops most of that list.

Props to Conkers Bad Fur Day on there.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> He is also missing Star Fox 64, it easily tops most of that list.
> 
> Props to Conkers Bad Fur Day on there.



And Donkey Kong 64, imo.

But his list is good, regardless.

I'm thinking of making my own N64 list, though it would not contain Star Fox 64, as I haven't played it..


----------



## Furious George (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, I totally overlooked Star Fox 64. That should be on the list for #10... ah well. Wave Race was awesome.

DK64 was pretty good, but it wasn't a favorite. 

With Super Mario 64, Conker's Bad Fur Day and Banjo Kazooie, DK64 didn't really need to exist IMO.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

Also, Pok?mon stadium 64 pek

I think I'm going to make an N64 list, too. (If that's ok with you, George)


----------



## Furious George (Aug 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I think I'm going to make an N64 list, too. (If that's ok with you, George)



What are you asking me for?  Knock yourself out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 24, 2011)

N64 games are too awesome for just top 10 anyway.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

Furious George said:


> What are you asking me for?  Knock yourself out.



You came up with the idea, so I felt obliged to ask.



Sephiroth said:


> N64 games are too awesome for just top 10 anyway.



True..
Though a top 15 is pushing it, imo.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 24, 2011)

Top PS2 games

1. FFX
2. Okami
3. Kingdom Hearts
4. God of War
5. Godhand


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 24, 2011)

Luiz said:


> 5. Godhand



Godhand is fun, but I would never list it in top ps2 games, it's mediocre across the board in every aspect.

The rest of the games are all great however.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 24, 2011)

Like Final Fantasy X isn't mediocre.


----------



## Krory (Aug 24, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Like Final Fantasy X isn't mediocre.



It's not.

It's flat-out bad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 24, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Like Final Fantasy X isn't mediocre.



I would say it stands out more so than Godhand(Graphics, battle system, music etc), it wouldn't be in my list either though.

It was a  pretty impressive looking game back in 2001.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2011)

*My Top 10 N64 games:*


*Spoiler*: _#10_ 





*Glover*

This game..
Well, first of all, I hate this game, actually. But I hate it for all the wrong reasons:
This game is REALLY difficult. (At least, difficult for me when I was younger) and the gameplay can get (and got) tedious for me.
But one doesn't have to completely love a game to see it's a good game, and this is such a game. It is definitely deserving it's 10th place on my list, as it is challenging, original and it's charm is so clearly visible when you play it.

Too bad I didn't like it for what was.





*Spoiler*: _#9_ 





*Chameleon twist*

This game is awesome. I had so much fun playing this, back in the day.
The gameplay is fun, and, though it may lack in the challenge department, still an overal awesome game, imo.

One thing I didn't like about this game, is that it was quite short, though.





*Spoiler*: _#8_ 





*Rayman 2: The great escape*

So much fun, too. I played Rayman on the PC before I played this game and this 3D Rayman game quickly became on of my favorite games, then.

Challenging, fun, 'cool' and awesome, imo.






*Spoiler*: _#7_ 





*Banjo-Kazooie*

A great game, really: challenging, fun gameplay and interesting characters, to say the least. If it weren't for the other amazing N64 games, this game could definitely be higher on my list, as it sure did deliver.





*Spoiler*: _#6_ 





*Yoshi's story*

I just loved the fruit collecting, the Yoshi's (all the colors) and the overal 'Bam! in your face happiness' of it all. (Plus offcourse fun gameplay, the overal feel and look and the interesting bosses/levels)





*Spoiler*: _#5_ 





*Pok?mon Stadium*

This game brought Pok?mon 'to life' (3D). It was just amazing to see all the Pok?mon and their moves, after seeing so much of both in Red/Blue/Yellow, in 3D.

Other than that it took the, imo, amazing gameplay of Pok?mon and put it in a 3D game along with fun mini-games and challenges.

Overal, one of my favorite games on the N64, without a doubt.





*Spoiler*: _#4_ 





*Super Mario 64*

A 3D Mario adventure. Which, at the time, was AMAZING, offcourse.
And they did it very well, imo, as it had pretty much everything: Replayability, a challenge, overal great feel and look and, offcourse, Mario.

Overal, and amazing game.





*Spoiler*: _#3_ 





*Super Smash bros.*

I've spent so many hours playing this game and the last hour was just as fun as the first. I still love the idea behind this game: Nintendo character smashing eachother off-screen. And this was the the game that introduced it.

In short: amazing gameplay and replayability, imo. 





*Spoiler*: _#2_ 





*The legend of Zelda: Majora's mask*

This game is simply amazing. It created a 'living' world, something that has really impressed me. (It actually still does)

And the gameplay is awesome, the story is great and characters are outstanding. Plus, it also has this.. dark feel, which really complimented it, as a whole.

I love this game, and I doubt that will ever change. 





*Spoiler*: _#1_ 





*The legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time*

This game is simply a masterpiece, in my book. It really has it all.

As Furious George said, it's really hard to express how awesome this game is, to someone who hasn't played it in it's prime, so I'll try to say it simply:

It's an amazing game, imo. Wether you agree or not, to me, it's a masterpiece.




Honorable mentions to Mario kart 64 and Diddy Kong racing.

Please let me know what you think of my list. This is the first time I've made such a list. ^^


----------



## dilbot (Aug 25, 2011)

Fuck yeah pokemon stadium was flippin awesome. It was just an overall good game packed with quality features. Funnest times were the minigames and especially, playing your handheld pokemon on a "giant" 32 inch box tv DD

Top 5 Dungeons:


*Spoiler*: _ 1. Heaven - Persona 4_ 





A good dungeon is all about design, music and atmosphere that draws a player into that world . This dungeon has it all, the design, and especially the music creates an atmosphere that just perfectly communicates the feelings of sadness and desire nanako has for her dead mother. At the same time it drives both the characters in the game as well as the player  to save her as quickly as possible. I can bet most people who played persona 4 completed this dungeon much earlier than some of the other dungeons to come before and after. 







*Spoiler*: _2. Tower of Latria - Demon's souls_ 





Creepy opera singer in background, screams of torture and starvation, plus random holes that will make you fall to your death keep the player on edge nearly 24/7 in this dungeon.





*Spoiler*: _3. Welgaia - Tales of Symphonia_ 





City of the "angels". Haunting yet pretty music, and a sleek, white design. Atmosphere definitely communicates the holiness and sacredness of a city of angels, but there's also an underlying hollowness or emptiness that reveals the morbid process of emptying your body of human senses, touch, taste, and subsequently, your emotions, to become an "angel". Again, very fitting.






*Spoiler*: _4. Sky Pillar - Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire_ 





Pretty damn fun dungeon, with the bike jumps and the effort it took just to get to the damn place made it a blast in trying to catch rayquaza.






*Spoiler*: _5. unknown cave - Pokemon G/S_ 





Ancient hieroglyphic-like markings plastered all over the walls, and your handy dandy strategy guide to decipher the
messages made this a really enjoyable dungeon to walk through.


----------



## Esura (Aug 25, 2011)

Was I the only one who found the Unknown Cave to be creepy as fuck when they were younger?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Honorable mentions to Mario kart 64 and Diddy Kong racing.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my list. This is the first time I've made such a list. ^^



A lack of Diddy Kong Racing and Kart 64 makes me a little sad... and I haven't played a lot of your list. You gave your respects to OoT so that makes it all better in my book.


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

Crazy kids and your N64.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> Crazy kids and your N64.



If only the N64 was more pretentious.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> A lack of Diddy Kong Racing and Kart 64 makes me a little sad... and I haven't played a lot of your list. You gave your respects to OoT so that makes it all better in my book.



Thanks, man. ^^


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 25, 2011)

*Top 5 Dungeons - Xenosaga :*

*5. Cathedral Ship*



Even though Xenosaga's story isn't up to snuff in comparison to Xenogears. If there's one thing I love about Xenosaga (besides the mecha) are the dungeon designs. The Cathedral Ship being the first major dungeon you come across. Note that I don't mean first exact dungeon, I mean first huge dungeon where you're gonna be here for awhile. Layout wise and story wise. The dungeon is cool for the simple fact you're _*walking around the inside of a giant alien from another dimension.*_ So the area looks very organic. Not to mention it also has the ruins of a city fused within it. So it combines the alien look with a pseudo-urban vibe to it. Well hi-tech urban to be exact.

*4. Proto-Merkabah*



The final dungeon of Xenosaga and a cool place to go through. Not only it has the hi-tech sci-fi feel to it, at this point in the story even if you didn't know, it feels final.

*3. Song of Nephilim*



Xenosaga's pen-ultimate dungeon. The reason I like this more to Proto-Merkabah is that besides the sci-fi-ness to it, it feels unearthly in comparison to PM. Not to mention cooler fights.

*2. Omega System*



I don't really have to explain why this is awesome. Seriously, look at that thing. You travel through that monstrosity. It's like the Devil Gundam's love child or something.

*1. Abel's Ark*



The reason why this place is number one comes from a number of things. The interior has this supernatural/other dimension vibe to it. The majority of the time you're riding your E.S' in it (which is awesome b/c the E.S battles in XS3 are the best in the series). Real reason, because it reminded me of the final dungeon of Xenogears where you're traveling the interior of Deus. Even near the end where you had to destroy the four satellites protecting the boss area. Even the main boss of AA has this Deus-esque vibe to it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i1SUqSHcoQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

Never bothered with Xenosaga. I was too upset about Xenogears never getting a proper sequel so I rebelled against the entire "saga" thing. I sort of regret it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't.

I got bored after they made me sit through that drawn-out piss-poor opening.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

I played a little of the first game. Wasn't impressed but I admit I had my "bias" on at full blast. Just one of the many series I'll have to give another play. 

Anyway, another list is a'coming.


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

You should've just left VIII and XIII out of the list. No cast member was likeable in any of those games.

Otherwise, a very predictable list. No offense. It's just you chose virtually the only good party members. Though Kimahri was better in X, Auron was predictable and typical. And Basch in XII was awesome.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> You should've just left VIII and XIII out of the list. No cast member was likeable in any of those games.
> 
> Otherwise, a very predictable list. No offense. It's just you chose virtually the only good party members. Though Kimahri was better in X, Auron was predictable and typical. And Basch in XII was awesome.



No offense taken. I don't like the list too much. 

But you really consider picking Steiner for FFIX "predictable"? I'm probably the only person I know who would do that. .


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> No offense taken. I don't like the list too much.
> 
> But you really consider picking Steiner for FFIX "predictable"? I'm probably the only person I know who would do that. .



Aside from the FFIX "IT'S THE BEST FF EVER" crew, Steiner and Vivi are the only two characters I ever remember anyone saying they liked.

And some for Freya.

Vivi is top dog, but not enough that someone saying Steiner would be surprising.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow... here I was thinking I was original.  

Anyway, its like you said, there are only so many good characters in the FF games and with _good reason_ the favorites are always mentioned. I'm not about to start putting Quina and Cait Sith on lists just to be "not typical".

And it seems I'm replacing you for the #1 list makers. Why you stop?


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

I ran out of ideas, been suffering an overall creative block and recent death in the family as prevented me from concentrating on something constructive or productive.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

Krory said:


> I ran out of ideas, been suffering an overall creative block and *recent death in the family* as prevented me from concentrating on something constructive or productive.



Sorry to hear.


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

'tis fine. I can only assume it hasn't really hit me (in spite of it being five days now) because I'm like seven states away and can't attend the funeral/service. But alas...


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> Crazy kids and your N64.



I want to almost go back to the N64/PSX days, those were better times.



Krory said:


> Vivi is top dog, but not enough that someone saying Steiner would be surprising.



Vivi is the best.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I want to almost go back to the N64/PSX days, those were better times.



Lots of amazing games back then, that's for sure.


----------



## Mofo (Aug 26, 2011)

Seriously the RPGs rankings are puke worthy, these guys should just uninstall. 

Finaly Fantasy, Grandia, Mass effect 2? Put DA2 in there and we got a poker of turds. What the hell.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 17, 2012)

This thread was awesome and I am reviving it for potential's sake.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Seriously the RPGs rankings are puke worthy, these guys should just uninstall.
> 
> Finaly Fantasy, Grandia, Mass effect 2? Put DA2 in there and we got a poker of turds. What the hell.



You made me laugh with "Finaly Fantasy".


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 17, 2012)

This got revived. Great though at present time I have no ideas for a list, going to go back and see what ones I've already put on this and see what i can do from there.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You made me laugh with "Finaly Fantasy".



Mofo has some of the worst taste in games I've ever seen. His post are fun to read though


----------



## Mofo (Jan 22, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You made me laugh with "Finaly Fantasy".



It was wanted. 
Lol at the shiteater calling  on someone else's tastes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

Lolz yes my taste is bad. NO one agrees with you so you must have the holy grail of opinions. You aren't stuck in the past. You aren't trying to be different. Your taste is just that unique and wonderful. Lmao.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Lolz yes my taste is bad. NO one agrees with you so you must have the holy grail of opinions. You aren't stuck in the past. You aren't trying to be different. Your taste is just that unique and wonderful. Lmao.



Your taste reminds me of my own, so there's no way its bad.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Why do people argue about whether their opinion on what they like is valid like its some sort of dick comparing contest? Shit is getting old, fast. Only on the internet will you constantly get dumbass arguments like that.

You two just need to kiss and make up....and I don't mean it literally...unless you two swing that way or something.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Because we are men.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

We are men. And Mofo taste is worse then yours Esura. You seem to really enjoy games, despite me not understanding how you can (Mostly NIS titles and other shitty Jrpg ones) but Mofo is a elitist prick. And them, they are fucking idiots that I laugh at.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

"Shiteater?"

I feel like we're in elementary school again.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Shut up Krory you poopoo head.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2012)

>shiteater

>not mouthbreather


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Why do people argue about whether their opinion on what they like is valid like its some sort of dick comparing contest? Shit is getting old, fast. Only on the internet will you constantly get dumbass arguments like that.
> 
> You two just need to kiss and make up....and I don't mean it literally...unless you two swing that way or something.





Gnome said:


> Because we are men.



Everything is a dick comparing contest.
That's why Esura can't win


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Shitbird    .


----------



## Mofo (Jan 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Shiteater?"
> 
> I feel like we're in elementary school again.



Shiteating= Coprophagia akin to bad tastes. 

And yeah crazy, your tastes are just that bad.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Internet tough guy here.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Internet tough guy here.



My imbecile sensing reflexes just triggered, enemy spotted. Need I remind you a pacific post of mine was expressly quoted just to cause a reaction?


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh shit, I done woke the beast.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 22, 2012)

Use google translate? Would you?

Don't bother, it would be pointless shit anyway.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Mofo said:


> My imbecile sensing reflexes just triggered, enemy spotted. Need I remind you a *pacific* post of mine was expressly quoted just to cause a reaction?



Don't you be bringing my number 1 ocean into this.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Use google translate? Would you?
> 
> Don't bother, it would be pointless shit anyway.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-dGhnMsfAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mofo (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Don't you be bringing my number 1 ocean into this.


 hurr durr




The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-dGhnMsfAA[/YOUTUBE]


Oh such simple minded yet innocent folks.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

There goes the point.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

I was just about to say that


----------



## Mofo (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> There goes the point.



Gotta love the truth preserving argument. Please keep jerking each other's cock.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Argument, where?


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Mofo said:


> hurr durr
> 
> 
> 
> Oh such simple minded yet innocent folks.



You are the worst.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Argument, where?


In logic arguments are not fights between people. An argument is a reasoning of any kind.  You were implying something, weren't you?



The World said:


> You are the worst.



It's not like you are the best person to dish out judgements, cough cough.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Do you have aspergers or something?


----------



## Mofo (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Do you have aspergers or something?



No, I don't have *Asperger's*. How ironic, huh?


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Just got all kinds of stupid in here.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

^ Hey man, I'm making progress here.

There you go, loosening up, oiling those joints.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Mofo said:


> In logic arguments are not fights between people. An argument is a reasoning of any kind.  You were implying something, weren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like you are the best person to dish out judgements, cough cough.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVCBThqzes4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mofo (Jan 22, 2012)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVCBThqzes4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLawk9pd7Bs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

That's probably enough dudes, this is quite far off topic.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Mofo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLawk9pd7Bs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB-wRxSNU7o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That's probably enough dudes, this is quite far off topic.



I'm listing my top 5 youtube (game)videos, I have no idea of what you speak.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

I get off work to come to more foolishness. 

I should make a Top 5 fighter of all time list.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Shiteating= Coprophagia akin to bad tastes.
> 
> And yeah crazy, your tastes are just that bad.



Yep. That's it. Wish you would get rid of that sig. You don't deserve to have an amazing game in your sig/avt with your horrible as fuck taste.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

You both like Deus Ex...that's something.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, that's about the only thing. 

Anyway he's on my ignore list so I could care less anymore about him. He used to be funny to read, but now he throws five year old insults. Shiteater? Lolz...that doo doo head go on my ignore list. Kay?


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyways.....what new stuff you been doing?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

Plan to get back to top 5 soon but busy with...well real life stuff


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2012)

I feel you. I'm wish my damn W2s come in sooner. I want my fucking HDTV.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

I just ordered a new PC. I'm excited to get back into Starcraft and Star Wars


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2012)

Two new ones!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFnxivC0Lgs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITdtim_46Uo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

*Top 10 Promotional Songs For Games*
(Note: The placement is not judging my placement of the game itself... just the song in relation to the game)

*10. B'z - Into Free (used for Dragon's Dogma)*


----------



## Furious George (Mar 25, 2012)

^ A lack of House of The Rising Sun for Infamous 2.... this confuses and frightens me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

I never knew of it, so I could never rank it.  And considering I cannot play the game I could also not judge it's appropriation in relation to the game.

>Common sense

Stop being so Esua.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> Stop being so Esua.



Why must you say things you don't mean?  

This is another good one. Great song.

[YOUTUBE]3G5b26w46I4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

I looked at the inFamous 2 trailer and what the fuck?! It wasn't even the Leadbelly or The Animals version of the song.  Now _that_ confuses and frightens me.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> I looked at the inFamous 2 trailer and what the fuck?! It wasn't even the Leadbelly or The Animals version of the song.  Now _that_ confuses and frightens me.



True, it wasn't those guys... but Buster Poindexter still did an incredible cover and I've no choice but to call bad taste if you think otherwise.  

Some people actually prefer that version to The Animals cover and I kinda see where they're coming from....


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

I guess, if they suck, it makes sense.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 25, 2012)

Krory, YOU'RE small time.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

That just means I'm more _awesome_ than the rest.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2012)

Making top 5 best openings. Anyone got a few to list? Don't wanna miss any I'm forgetting.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Making top 5 best openings. Anyone got a few to list? Don't wanna miss any I'm forgetting.



We talking opening music or just intros to a game in general?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2012)

Intros. Like first 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Intros. Like first 10 minutes or so.



I know you throwing in ME3 in there. That shit was live.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2012)

Actually no. I enjoyed it, but ME2's opening was the best in the series without a doubt.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Making top 5 best openings. Anyone got a few to list? Don't wanna miss any I'm forgetting.



Mass Effect 2 and BioShock immediately jump to mind - but I'm sure you already thought of those.

I'm also a sucker for F.E.A.R. 3 and Castlevania: Lords of Shadow.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2012)

Fear 3's was pretty badass but not top 5 for me. Was thinking Dead Space 2 but not quite. I gotta recheck Castlevania.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, Dead Space 2's was fucking awesome, forgot about that.

Castlevania's is very low key in action but you know... it has that beautiful orchestrated music, Patrick Stewart voice-over, and the overall graphics and rain effects are pretty awesome.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2012)

I liked DE: HR's intro. Though personally I'd like to play the first game to compare.

Kinda conflicted between the intro between MGS2 or 3.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2012)

Top 5 intros

Zone of the Enders 2
MGS 2
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3
Bioshock 

probably will change 

Top 5 video game bosses

The End
The Boss
Lavos
Every single SOC boss fight
Liquid Snake


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2012)

Guess I'll be the only person who liked Bioshock 2's opening more then 1


----------



## Awesome (Mar 26, 2012)

Mass Effect 3, God of War 3, and ME2 all come to mind when you say "Best openings"

FFX as well. That had an awesome intro.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

I preferred BioShock 2's ending, personally. Either one, really, but the happy ones were better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Two new ones!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFnxivC0Lgs[/YOUTUBE]



Finally got around watching it. Definitely Garrus as number one. His definitely bro as a character and he never leaves my party, ever. Though Joker would be a very close second. I like people who are funny and he's got like a million jokes to tell even if he's essentially getting shot at.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Top 5 Otctopuses in Gaming:

1) Ultros FFVI version
2) Ultros: FFIV After Years
3) Ultros FFXIII-2 version
4) Ultros Dissidia summon version
5) Ultros Rythm shit game version


----------



## Furious George (Mar 26, 2012)

Bioshock 2 endings were pretty cool but IDK... I just hate giving Bioshock 2 credit on any level. Talk about a sequel that did not need to exist.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Like most sequels.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2012)

I was just mad that I was a Big Daddy but I felt like my suit was made out of tissue paper and angel tears.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> Like most sequels.



True, but you sort of expect sequels to hide the fact that they're useless better. Most do. 

In Bioshock's case the game ended with complete closure... You can tell they never really intended to continue the story.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I was just mad that I was a Big Daddy but I felt like my suit was made out of tissue paper and angel tears.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah.

But most disappointing sequel for me is still Onimusha 2.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2012)

Dragon Age 2 readily beats out that award, at least for recent memory.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Then you obvious didn't even play Onimusha 2.

Which would make sense. Since it wasn't playable.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2012)

I did, but the sting is more recent for DA2 and I didn't even thing Origins was _that_ good.

Kind of like Nuts and Bolts.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

I didn't think Origins was that good either which is why it impacted me less though the characters were infinitely better.

All Origins had going for it were Alistair and Wynne.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2012)

It was more about Bioware's track record of taking a good idea with some flaws, and then building an entire game on the flaws and then minimizing what made them good in the first place.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, but it's BioWare, so it's to be expected now.

Dragon Age III will be just a city with no combat. All talking.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

*Top 5 Characters Over 40*
(Note: I went with people with legitimate age.
No immortals or anything of that nature)

And yeah. This is my PERSONAL list, so I'm bias. And this list will probably piss you off.

So suck it.


*Spoiler*: _Number 5_ 




*Bernadette "Bernie" Mataki* _(58 in Gears of War 3)_





*Spoiler*: _Number 4_ 




*Ezio Auditore da Firenze* _(41+ in Brotherhood, 50+ in Revelations)_





*Spoiler*: _Number 3_ 




*Samuel "Sam" Fisher* _(47 in Splinter Cell, 49 in Pandora Tomorrow, 50 in Chaos Theory, 50-51 in Double Agent, 52 in Essentials, 54 in Conviction)_





*Spoiler*: _Number 2_ 




*"The Boss"/"The Joy"* _(42 in Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater)_





*Spoiler*: _Number 1_ 




*Isaac Clarke* _(43 in Dead Space, 46 in Dead Space 2)_


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2012)

^Hahaha was about to make "Best Oldie In Video Games" myself! Damn it! Lolz all our choices are close too. 

And Bioshock 2 improved everything for me, so I loved that it came out. Otherwise I'd never give a shit about Bioshock again.

And what was wrong with Onimusha 2? Actually Gameplay wise, pacing wise, and def environment wise it was better then 1 by far. Just story wise I liked 1 and 3 way more.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

There was a couple people I wanted to put on but weren't old enough. Like Barry Burton who was only 38 in RE1, and John Marston who died at 38. Was sort of disappointed. But alas.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2012)

Got a few differences like Sully, Old Snake, Nier.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

I had considered Solid Snake (since he was still technically in his forties), and also Altaiir in Revelations but decided I didn't want to do more than one character from a franchise. I decided I appreciated The Boss and Ezio more, so...

And I recognized Sully but I can't judge or place him as it's from something I've never played.

And as I said in my post, I'm heavily bias so Isaac was always going to be number 1. Can't quite explain why but he just screams "AWESOME."


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2012)

Cause he's a fucking badass, that's why.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds about right.

And even as a silent protagonist, he's someone that demonstrates a large degree of character maturity and growth.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow I never knew Issac was that old. 

I thought he was like around the 33-35 range. 

He is one old badass. 

I knew The Boss was around that, she looks pretty good for her age. :33


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Isaac's going grey, whadya expect?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 27, 2012)

No love for Big Boss?


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 29, 2012)

*Top five things I hate to see in video games:*

*#1: Violence in Games*

Now, I know this may seem like a weird one to some of you, and do not take it to mean that I hate all violent games. Some of my favorite games are violent, and a few so over the top with it that they have their own kind of charm. What I mean by this is: has our creativity stagnated so much that all we find pleasurable are different ways of killing each other? Or having sex? (Or possibly both?) Go over any list of games. Separate the list of games where you kill people to the games where you don't. Too many farmville knockoffs cluttering that list? How about games running on major platforms (PS3, XBOX 360, and major PC games).

If I want to have a fun evening, I'll go shoot a game of pool, hop on a bus to anywhere, or perhaps do some exploring. While I realize that my lifestyle has options not available to everyone, when was the last time you called up one of your buddies and said "hey man, I'm bored, let's go blow up the local deli"? etc, etc

There's also the fact that in most games that try to throw a semblance of realism into the game by having you negotiate with whoever, all negotiations usually end in bloody conflict anyway. Because killing people is what we do for fun, apparently.

*#2: Grand narratives*

Is there anything more stiflingly huge, prone to vague writing, and impossible to attach yourself to? Here's an example of what I mean: I enjoy Mass Effect, and Mass Effect 2 considerably more. You know what I was wondering the entire time I was playing? What the fuck am I doing, on foot, against a race of killer spaceships. I am pretty sure I would not do well against a regular spaceship, let alone one that other spaceships are afraid to fuck with. The amount of shoehorning that plot took, the amount of justifications you have to come up with to even have missions on foot to begin with, speak to how improbable the situation is. Does everyone have to save the fucking world?

*#3: Morality meters in games*

With a few exceptions (rape, murder, etc) there are few real moral constants in the world. Take weed for instance. Where I'm from, you can get locked up for weed. They killed a guy just going through the Singapore airport with it. In many places in the world, it's completely legal. Weed has become an interesting topic to debate because there are so many different opinions on it, so many different viewpoints you can take. You know what doesn't have differing opinions? Morality meters. Everything is point based, and blankly good or evil. You have to either a) choose to only include moral constants in your game, thereby decreasing them in value, or b) assign bullshit values to different things. 

Most games go with splits between, as Yhatzee put it, mother teresa and baby eating, and they go the extra mile of garbage by not letting you play how you want, because going neutral gets you nothing in the end.

*#4: Relationships in games*

Now, I suppose there is some game out there that may do it right already, or some game that may be made in the future to do it right, but lemme say that nothing seems more awkward than conversations about the right sequence of events you need to set in motion to get a relationship to happen. With a bunch of pixels and voice actors. Do what normal people do in times of sexual frustration, watch porn.

*#5: Awkward tie ins of minority groups/discriminated groups*

There are characters that are well written, well thought out, and fit within or challenge a story and its conventions that are people of minorities and groups under social discrimination. We need more of them. These characters are not that.

They are the characters of x group that frequently have more wind in their sails and sun up their ass than anyone else in the setting, simply because they are from x group. A frequent offender is (sorry, ladies) action girls. How many times are they more competent, more intelligent, and more reliable than any of their mainstream demographic counterparts only to be rescued by their white male hero at the end of the game? With babies ever after? What kind of a fucked up message is that? Rinse and repeat for other groups. Perhaps not as common nowadays, but it's still out there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

*Top 5 Mario Games*

Mario RPG
Mario 3
Super Mario World
Mario 64
Yoshi's Island (it has a Mario )


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

*Pintsize:* An Interesting read. May comment on it later.



CrazyMoronX said:


> *Top 5 Mario Games*
> 
> Mario RPG
> Mario 3
> ...



This isn't a bad list at all.... though a lack of Super Mario Galaxy or Galaxy 2 is a bit disturbing. It should replace Mario 64. Tell me that your excuse is you haven't played them yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I haven't played them.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Pintsize said:


> *Top five things I hate to see in video games:*
> 
> *#1: Violence in Games*
> 
> ...



1. My reason for liking violence in video games is really simple. Cause in real life I don't go around killing anyone. In real life I don't have claws and can rip apart people (Wolverine game). In real life I don't have a 90 pound sword and can fight monsters (Final Fantasy). In real life I'm not a super solider who can take on a whole alien race (Halo). In real life I'm not set up to be killed by a bunch of crazy people (Manhunt). In real life I don't get to be a gangsta (GTA SA) In real life I don't get to take down giant monsters (SOTC). 

This is why Violence is fine with me in video games. I actually encourage it. Because I live my life going to work, talking to friends, and basically doing everyday things that are fun in real life, but would be boring as fuck in a video game. Video games are made to detract you from your everyday boring as fuck life. I like Violence in video games cause I get to do things I'd never do in real life. Like I like to read books about fantasy, living a different life. 

2. Saving the world makes you feel more important. Gathering people for a fight, over actually fighting makes sense. The final part when you hit the collector's base made sense. We can't win this fight with brute force, but get inside the base and destroy them from inside out. Sounds Resonable. I kind of get what your saying, but the point of being a hero in a story is to be important. The game gives you this narrative and makes you feel more important then you usually would.  

3. Morality has increased more and more in video games, giving new situations that make sense. Witcher 2 and Mass Effect both give you choices, in which both sides can be good or bad. Mattering how you view them. Even more so they begin to give you choices in which let you choose how to deal with situations. Oh you want me to go stop the troll but not kill him? Well it'll save you time, you can loot from the troll, but maybe the troll can help later. He might be useless now but maybe I can change him if I save him. But that will take a lot of extra work. It's not good vs evil, it's time consuming vs easy way. I like the idea of Morality in games and hope to see they increase it and make more situations hard to choose from. 

4. Relaitonship in games are best done when they are automatic. Like Uncharted or Prince of Persia. Get a strong bond. With games like Mass Effect or Dragon Age, it feels forced. Like pick which girl you wanna bang. That's all. 

5. Agreed, kind of. I think when making a game or character they should focus on what type of person they want to create. If the character is strong, make it a guy or girl, let them be created that way and not forced in cause they had to get a different gender in there or race. Either way, I half agree though games have gotten better. 


Anyway I'm not saying your points are wrong, infact I liked this post a lot. Just wanted to give a little of my side.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't played them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe if I get a Wii U, a lot of free time, game drought, and possibly free games.


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 29, 2012)

@Crazymtf

#1: I don't think you're addressing my central complaint in that the reason I hate violence so much is that it's almost omnipresent. I hate it more as a form of creative stagnation and me not wanting to buy a graphical update to the latest murder simulator than I hate it as a fundamental concept. Some of the most important and relevant conflicts in the world today are completely permeated with violence, its no surprise that video games would be either. Still, what is more creative? LB Planet or Modern Warfare 3? World of Goo or Battlefield 3? Planescape Torment or Mass Effect?

#2: There are plenty of games that you can be a hero without saving the world. Sometimes you try to save something much smaller, like your own hide, or sense of self. See Vampire: The Masquerade: Bloodlines and Planescape Torment.

Let me show you an example of how this shit just doesn't make sense, with my favorite game to take pot shots at: Mass Effect 2. See, this whole loyalty business was just absurd when looked at from a sense of saving the world. You have to accept the fact that a) people from all walks and stripes of life are going to make a better team in like, a month, than say, a team from an organization that has all the money and contacts in the galaxy and the knowledge of who these people are well beforehand; and that b) after these people have signed up to save the world, and after you have somehow epiphany therapied each one of them into some zen fulfillment, they can become so pissy with other members that they won't function on a mission properly, and won't even talk to you? I had the supposedly most professional bitch in the galaxy with perfect genes telling me to go talk to my friend jack. I've taught elementary children. Elementary children say these things.

Now, if the scale wasn't so grand, would this sort of development make sense? Yes. Hell, it might even be interesting. But with this much at stake, it seems nothing but pithy.

#3: I'm pretty sure you did not get my point at all. Also, the Witcher 2 doesn't have a morality system. 

#4: I would agree, but I still haven't found a game where a relationship seems to legitimately add something to the story other than fanservice.I haven't played Heavy Rain, but I have played my share of video games.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Pintsize said:


> @Crazymtf
> 
> #1: I don't think you're addressing my central complaint in that the reason I hate violence so much is that it's almost omnipresent. I hate it more as a form of creative stagnation and me not wanting to buy a graphical update to the latest murder simulator than I hate it as a fundamental concept. Some of the most important and relevant conflicts in the world today are completely permeated with violence, its no surprise that video games would be either. Still, what is more creative? LB Planet or Modern Warfare 3? World of Goo or Battlefield 3? Planescape Torment or Mass Effect?
> 
> ...



Creative doesn't always mean fun. I play games to have fun. You say violence = stale. I disagree. If anything we bring violence into gameplay, making more insane situations. it brings in things we wouldn't get in games years ago. Games like Dead Space 2 and God of War use violence in a way to make it entertaining. The over the top fights in GoW and the creepy, sick environment in Dead Space 2 make for some of the most enjoyable experiences in gaming. 

To answer your question. Maybe LBP is more creative. As it Planetscape. What's more fun though? When I sit down and get ready to play a video game? Modern Warfare 3 over LBP. Mass Effect over Planetscape. And world of goo vs battlefield I could care two shits cause I hate both. My point is, creativity does not equal fun. Nor does original mean better. It's all about the experience for each individual. So for me, violence is a major thing that sets games apart from life and I enjoy it quite a bit. 

2. Mass Effect is a bad example. Why? Cause you need to gain the trust of people in order to trust them on a mission that will most likely send them to their deaths. That was the main mission in the game. In 3 the grand scale you mentioned is put into effect. Characters you met, and gained trust with, will help you combine forces to stop a treat. So the grand scale works in that sense. Least how I see it. I guess can see where your coming from but don't agree. 

3. Explain then? And yes it does. When you get choose to kill a king or let him live, that's a morality choice. That's a choice, that will effect the character you are. Making it a morality choice. 

4. Heavy Rain it brings it just cause it feels real. You are hunting a killer, all hope is lost, yet having someone to be there for you can make you forget all that for awhile. As for other games, I disagree. Having Elena as a love interesting for Nate made him a better character. Especially the ending to 3. So something like that can help. It just comes down to how well they implant the idea.


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 29, 2012)

> Creative doesn't always mean fun. I play games to have fun. You say violence = stale. I disagree. If anything we bring violence into gameplay, making more insane situations. it brings in things we wouldn't get in games years ago. Games like Dead Space 2 and God of War use violence in a way to make it entertaining. The over the top fights in GoW and the creepy, sick environment in Dead Space 2 make for some of the most enjoyable experiences in gaming.
> 
> To answer your question. Maybe LBP is more creative. As it Planetscape. What's more fun though? When I sit down and get ready to play a video game? Modern Warfare 3 over LBP. Mass Effect over Planetscape. And world of goo vs battlefield I could care two shits cause I hate both. My point is, creativity does not equal fun. Nor does original mean better. It's all about the experience for each individual. So for me, violence is a major thing that sets games apart from life and I enjoy it quite a bit.



I hope you take it with no offense when I say that it is people like you who are killing gaming, cor, the same could be said of every media I guess. Enjoy decades of corpses 



> Mass Effect is a bad example. Why? Cause you need to gain the trust of people in order to trust them on a mission that will most likely send them to their deaths.



Cuz they weren't going to be facing death every day anyway? They're soldiers and hitmen, for chrissakes. You aren't introducing anything new into their lives. Melodrama, melodrama. 



> Explain then? And yes it does. When you get choose to kill a king or let him live, that's a morality choice. That's a choice, that will effect the character you are. Making it a morality choice.



You are making the complete mistake of associating interesting choices in games with morality meters. Interesting choices are what they have in The Witcher 2, and have been around since... Planescape Torment. Morality meters are those little red and blue bars that tell you when you can get certain upgrades, that some choices are evil, some are good, and to go fuck yourself if you try to go both ways in one playthrough.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2012)

You know it made sense in ME1 to fight on the ground and walk everyone, cause there was no giant alien spaceships to fight.

The plot consisted of hunting down a rogue soldier/assassin of the highest caliber and finding proof he's working for the enemy.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Pintsize said:


> I hope you take it with no offense when I say that it is people like you who are killing gaming, cor, the same could be said of every media I guess. Enjoy decades of corpses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I take no offense. I understand people value different things in gaming. I will never understand the appeal to boring games (LBP) or old games with terrible gameplay that have a good story when I can get that in a book (Planetscape) but I understand why some people, like yourself, do enjoy them. They are something different. But like I said different isn't always better. 

I honestly believe your thought process is killing gaming. Only expecting games to be different to be good is silly. Games for me are meant to be fun. When you have to be so different, to the point of being boring, isn't fun. Destroying what I enjoy in gaming. 

2. Difference between taking on jobs and hunting people to get revenge VS sure death situation. Either way the game is a form of entertainment, you have to suspend some belief to enjoy the title otherwise you aren't doing yourself any favors. 

3. I think you are missing the point of Morality choices. Making certain choices effect the outcome, being in the middle is fine. You can gain everything no matter if you are good or bad or in the middle in games like Mass Effect. Fuck I did beat ME1-3 making my own choices, some renegade options and some paragon options. Lost nothing in the long wrong. 

You make the moral choice of deciding to kill or not to kill, will change everything. Right there is a moral choice, do you think this is a "Good" choice to help save hundreds. Or a bad choice "Start wars". Still Morality choices, just cause don't get a fancy upgrade or something doesn't change the fact you are making a choice, what YOU believe is RIGHT or WRONG. Good or BAD.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

New Video. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evF8MK2-9N0&lc=9RutDC2NfF4HVaLAoJbvQVRJPmqbji4ht13MxXiYaKg&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm surprised that you put in both KH OP. That reminds me, I haven't put in my top 5

5. MGS3
4. Half Life
3. Deus Ex: HR
2. Uncharted 2
1. ME3

I like ME2's intro, but 3's really hits it home plus really sets the tone well. I'm still having fun with this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

I was close to putting Uncharted 2 and Deus Ex. But just not hte same feeling. 

However it's odd to see MGS3 up there. Was good. But MGS2's opening was the best in the series for me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I was close to putting Uncharted 2 and Deus Ex. But just not hte same feeling.
> 
> However it's odd to see MGS3 up there. Was good. But MGS2's opening was the best in the series for me.



Don't doubt me. MGS2's OP was live. That shit introduced me to the series. With 3 though, this was back when in hot anticipation for MGS3 and both me and my cousin love MGS. Hell, he just bought the MGS Collection and considering we played 2 so fucking much that we remember the dialogue word for word. And after so long and this is the first thing we see

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krri5d4D0C8[/YOUTUBE]

nothing short of amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

*Top 5 Disappointments: 2011 Edition*

1) Dungeon Siege III
2) Dark Souls
3) Duke Nukem Forever
4) Skyrim
5) Disgaea 4: A Promise Unforgotten


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 29, 2012)

> 1. I take no offense. I understand people value different things in gaming. I will never understand the appeal to boring games (LBP) or old games with terrible gameplay that have a good story when I can get that in a book (Planetscape) but I understand why some people, like yourself, do enjoy them. They are something different. But like I said different isn't always better.
> 
> I honestly believe your thought process is killing gaming. Only expecting games to be different to be good is silly. Games for me are meant to be fun. When you have to be so different, to the point of being boring, isn't fun. Destroying what I enjoy in gaming.



Well, it's like, which was a better film? Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, or Predators? Eternal Sunshine, no question. What movie would I watch more times? Probably Predators. In movies and in books, even if mindless adrenaline rushes are made, there will always be arthouse films as well. With games... well, I don't see as many of them these days. 

I can't be killing gaming if I'm not making an impact to begin with, haha. Also, as to why? Why would people like to do things other than dodge and fire bullets? ...it'd be much easier to just put standard, 'I'd like to see games able to be legitimately regarded as an art form one day' shtick here.



> 2. Difference between taking on jobs and hunting people to get revenge VS sure death situation. Either way the game is a form of entertainment, you have to suspend some belief to enjoy the title otherwise you aren't doing yourself any favors.



I think you're misunderstanding suspension of disbelief. That's supposed to be used for the basic logic of the world. Like, in this world, it's entirely possible for people to go faster than light speed, or there to be a race of universally (from a human perspective!) attractive, produce babies with anyone aliens, or that a human (or alien) can survive being pumped full of tremendous amounts of bullets. 

Violating the basic logic of said world is not questioning my willing to play along with the story so much as it is my intelligence.



> 3. I think you are missing the point of Morality choices. Making certain choices effect the outcome, being in the middle is fine. You can gain everything no matter if you are good or bad or in the middle in games like Mass Effect. Fuck I did beat ME1-3 making my own choices, some renegade options and some paragon options. Lost nothing in the long wrong.



Morinth, retaining every squad member's loyalty, and numerous conversation options only available with pure renegade or paragon options all say no. Same goes with every other metered morality system. 



> You make the moral choice of deciding to kill or not to kill, will change everything. Right there is a moral choice, do you think this is a "Good" choice to help save hundreds. Or a bad choice "Start wars". Still Morality choices, just cause don't get a fancy upgrade or something doesn't change the fact you are making a choice, what YOU believe is RIGHT or WRONG. Good or BAD.



If choices are so cut and dry, I don't think its that interesting. I'll refer again back to my original argument about weed and moral constants. If you think The Witcher 2 had one choice like that, I'd like to see it with video evidence.

How old are you, anyway? More of a curiosity than a judgement.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

You don't see games try something different? There's a heavy amount of Point and Click games still coming out. Along with games like Journey, Little Big Planet, Modracer Nation, Closure, Limbo, Braid, and soooo many more without the objective to "Kill" things. How is that not a mass amount? Just cause the popular games like Call of Duty and Halo get talked about more doesn't mean games that you seem to be looking for aren't out there. You can't expect the mass to like those type of games. I like some of them myself like Limbo, Braid, and Journey but can't expect everyone to. But it's kind of dumb to say you don't see games doing that now days just cause they aren't as popular. 

That's like judging tv because the crappy sitcoms and reality tv shows are popular. Dismissing Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Shameless, ect...(Though they are popular in their own right, you'll see more watch reality tv shows and king cheff and such. Doesn't change the fact amazing shows are being made at the same time like the ones I listed) 

What I meant by you killing it is having the mind frame of thinking "Original" or "Different" is better. But again I may have framed you wrong if that's not what you meant. 

Witcher had quite a few. The troll part. Kill him, get easy loot. Or help him out. Time consuming but hey maybe you can get him to finish the bridge. Right there, what's wrong or right? 

How about the King part. Killing the King in act 2 makes the north suffer a lose when it comes to a king. They now have to find someone to take his place. So for your own personal vendetta you killed him maybe. He's a fucktard who raped your friend. Understandable, sounds like you are the good guy. But what happens now? Without a strong king to lead his people, will they die out there when the south invade? So which choice was really "Good" and what choice was really "Bad" in the end? It's a morality choice in which it asks the player what THEY themselves though was right in that situation. That's how I view morality choice, em I wrong? 

I'm 23.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> old games with terrible gameplay that have a good story when I can get that in a book (Planetscape)



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeZWqlBN5jA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2012)

*Top 5 Overrated Games*

5. Planescape: Torment
4. Planescape: Torment
3. Planescape: Torment
2. Planescape: Torment
1. Planetscape: Torment


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Top 5 Overrated Games*
> 
> 5. Planescape: Torment
> 4. Planescape: Torment
> ...



Top 5 Mad as Fuck Reactions at Dumbass Top 5s.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Top 5 Disappointments: 2011 Edition*
> 
> 1) Dungeon Siege III
> 2) Dark Souls
> ...



Dark Souls was everything I expected it to be. It wasn't exactly a 9/10 game but it was still a great game.

I expected Skyrim to be on your disappointments you JRPG oldfag 

I have yet to play Disgaea 4. It can't be that bad... can it?


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 31, 2012)

*Top 5 fighting cut scenes in gaming.*

5) Bayonetta vs Jeanne Round 2 (2:00-3:00 on video)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7mHM7oAhBI[/YOUTUBE]

4) Amon (Yuri Hyuga) vs Soldiers (from 2:30 on video)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94Pk88G-iD0[/YOUTUBE]

3) Albert Wesker vs Chris Redfield and Sheva Alomar

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tCkLAb5nS4[/YOUTUBE]

2) Lightning Farron vs Caius Ballad (5:00-7:50 on video))

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22wtPCY7sX0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

1) Sephiroth vs Angeal Hewley vs Genesis Raphsodos

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6ZaSipHuO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

You don't play many games, do you?


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> You don't play many games, do you?



I've played a reasonable amount by my count not that I see what difference it makes.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

How is metal gear solid not on your list at all for top fighting game scenes?

Top 5 curbstomps in video gaming

5) Boss vs Naked Snake
4) Sin vs Al Bhed Army
3) Lavos vs Chrono & Magus 
2) Leon vs Stahn (probably would be another one to replaced this)
1) Jehuty vs Anubis


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 31, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> How is metal gear solid not on your list at all for top fighting game scenes?



Metal Gear Solid is one game series I haven't played. I was thinking about getting MGS4 a while back but never got around to it because FFXIII-2 came out.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Metal Gear Solid is one game series I haven't played. I was thinking about getting *MGS4 *a while back but never got around to it because *FFXIII-2* came out.



Choosing FFXIII-2 over MGS4?! I don't see how you did that lol

but you should start off with MGS1, MGS2, MGS3, MGS4 in that order.. then play the handheld versions


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 31, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Choosing FFXIII-2 over MGS4?! I don't see how you did that lol
> 
> but you should start off with MGS1, MGS2, MGS3, MGS4 in that order.. then play the handheld versions



Probably because I really enjoyed FFXIII and was hyped up to hell for XIII-2 might've done something to drastically influence that decision.

What consoles are MGS1,2 and 3 for because I only have a PS2 and a 360? Anyway I might just get those considering all the good things I've heard about them.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

MGS 1 is for PS, 2 and 3 is for PS2 and 4 is for PS3


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Dark Souls was everything I expected it to be. It wasn't exactly a 9/10 game but it was still a great game.
> 
> I expected Skyrim to be on your disappointments you JRPG oldfag
> 
> I have yet to play Disgaea 4. It can't be that bad... can it?



That's just CMX being CMX, a grade D troll.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 31, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> MGS 1 is for PS, 2 and 3 is for PS2 and 4 is for PS3



Could've sworn MGS4 was out for 360 as well. I can get the first three all right but my lacking a PS3 really hurts my chances of playing 4 then. Whatever I might look into getting the first three.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> *Top 5 fighting cut scenes in gaming.*


Not a bad list actually. Sucks you haven't played the MGS series as they have really awesome fight scenes. Oh, and Devil May Cry 3 and 4 takes the cake as well.

I had a feeling that Crisis Core fight would be on there when I read the title and I can't blame you. That shit was dope.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not a bad list actually. Sucks you haven't played the MGS series as they have really awesome fight scenes. Oh, and Devil May Cry 3 and 4 takes the cake as well.
> 
> I had a feeling that Crisis Core fight would be on there when I read the title and I can't blame you. That shit was dope.



Devil May Cry wasn't put there because while they have some spectacular ass kicking the actual fights themselves aren't that good. Mostly because the ones that would be even usually end up being too short then getting into the boss fight. Amon vs the soldiers was a one sided ass kicking granted but the reason it made the list and not a Devil May Cry show off scene is the manner with which he owned the soldiers. After he enters the church he barely moves, they could literally do nothing to him and they were going down to simple backhands and elbow strikes. Karin basically had to watch as he slaughtered her troops with almost no effort. That part where he has the soldier impaled on the claws of his hand settled it for me. Most brutal ass kicking ever dealt.

Yeah the Crisis Core fight was amazing, there was only one problem with it. It ends


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> MGS 1 is for PS, 2 and 3 is for PS2 and 4 is for PS3



Didn't MGS2 and 3 have ports on the original XBox? Might be backwards compatible on a 360.

MGS1 also had the very awesome Twin Snakes for GameCube.

And Metal Gear Solid HD Collection came to the 360 with MGS2, 3, and Peace Walker.


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 31, 2012)

> You don't see games try something different?



I'm the one who brought up Little Big Planet and World of Goo. I'm aware games are trying something different. 

What I meant is what studio that isn't Valve is trying something radically different in the industry? An AAA Studio. I've been a bit out of touch with gaming since I got my new job, but it seems like the only other guys than Valve and Media Molecule are the guys who did Heavy Rain. 



> Witcher had quite a few. The troll part. Kill him, get easy loot. Or help him out. Time consuming but hey maybe you can get him to finish the bridge. Right there, what's wrong or right?



Perhaps I should have said significant decisions. Either way, here's me putting my foot in my mouth. 



> That's how I view morality choice, em I wrong?



When I refer to moral choice systems, I don't refer to any choice that has a possibility of a personally favorable or unfavorable outcome. I mean things like two ways choices where one option will clearly make you look like an asshole, and one will make you look like a saint. There are also some tangible rewards, in the form of unlocked powers (Infamous) or reputation (Mass Effect) that encourage you not to make choices based on how you see fit, but the fact that sticking to one choice consistently is the only way to see some game features (like Morinth, or certain powers in Infamous). 

Your rather lengthy paragraph would serve as proof to me that it isn't one of the choices prevalent in moral choice systems. In addition to the lack of any tangible reward, you can see for yourself that both sides of the issue are very complex and well represented by the game. It has morality, but it is what is called morally ambiguous.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> Didn't MGS2 and 3 have ports on the original XBox? Might be backwards compatible on a 360.
> 
> MGS1 also had the very awesome Twin Snakes for GameCube.
> 
> *And Metal Gear Solid HD Collection came to the 360 with MGS2, 3, and Peace Walke*r.



I didn't know this... but I can't imagine playing a MGS game with an xbox 360 controller lol


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, can't imagine how infinitely easier it would be.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

Top 5 OST
5 - Muv-Luv *A World I Must Protect*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lsEaVhmWp4[/YOUTUBE]

4 - Kingdom Hearts *Simple and Clean*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHOkZzyuUOc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

3 - Chrono Trigger *Final Battle Theme*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpaJulksCik[/YOUTUBE]

2 - Chrono Cross *The Girl who Stole the Stars*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoEMaWrQBQM[/YOUTUBE]

1 - Metal Gear Solid 3 *Snake Eater *[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLCuD4sqfqs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

List title is misleading.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeahhhh!! Simple and Clean!

When you walk away, you don't hear me say pleeeease, oh baby don't go! Simple and clean is....something something....I forgot.

I used to know it by heart when I was younger. Utada Hikaru is boss boss.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Dark Souls was everything I expected it to be. It wasn't exactly a 9/10 game but it was still a great game.
> 
> I expected Skyrim to be on your disappointments you JRPG oldfag
> 
> I have yet to play Disgaea 4. It can't be that bad... can it?



I wasn't disappointed by Skyrim at all, really.  And I'm a huge WRPG fan, and enjoy the style of exploration RPG that Bethesda does very well, and I don't even own a copy of Skyrim anymore.  It's everything I expected it to be: a timesink.  

I had much more fun with games like Fallout 3, NV and Morrowind than I did with  Skyrim.  The main draw of Skyrim was the exploration, but everything else is so dated (combat) or boring (characters, stories, etc) that it feels like the team was just riding on the fact that TES has almost a decade of lore behind it.  

Dark Souls did not disappoint, however.


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

I think I liked... like... three characters total between Fallout 3 and New Vegas.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

I only remember two. The cowboy sheriff and that lame ass Moira.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think I liked... like... three characters total between Fallout 3 and New Vegas.



Anything is better than zero.


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

True, but my point is it's not exactly been a strong point of theirs in any of their games (even though New Vegas was Obsidian).

And one of those I only love because he was voiced by DANNY FUCKING TREJO.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> True, but my point is it's not exactly been a strong point of theirs in any of their games (even though New Vegas was Obsidian).
> 
> And one of those I only love because he was voiced by DANNY FUCKING TREJO.



Ah, so you like Danny Trejo as well?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2012)

My main gripe about Skyrim is that's basically just a loot gathering/armor forging simulator.

And the dungeons aren't even particularly good (with the exception of the Dunmer ruins, sometimes), just circular dungeons with a chest at the end and a goofy hidden door that plops you at the entrance every fucking time.  It's fun, but it's about as Skinner Box as an MMO.


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> True, but my point is it's not exactly been a strong point of theirs in any of their games (even though New Vegas was Obsidian).
> 
> And one of those I only love because he was voiced by DANNY FUCKING TREJO.



Sure thing boss. 

The other 2 characters better be Fawkes and Liberty Prime. 

Liam Neeson also makes a pretty great dad.

He's got a certain set of..........skills. 

Oh yeah........and MUGGY!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TfZEwvTma0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

*Top 5 main characters in gaming*

5) Noel Kriess - Final Fantasy XIII-2


4) Nathan Drake - Uncharted series


3) The Prince - Sands of Time trilogy


2) Zack Fair - Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII


1) Yuri Hyuga - Shadow Hearts and Shadow Hearts: Covenant


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

You...really like Shadow Hearts eh?

Wished I played it. Shit is expensive as flying wet pussies now.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> You...really like Shadow Hearts eh?
> 
> Wished I played it. Shit is expensive as flying wet pussies now.



You can get the 3rd game (Shadow hearts: From the new World) cheap enough though it isn't as good as the other two story or character wise but it does have a more refined battle system, is the most challenging and has the best soundtrack of the three in my opinion. It is also much more light-hearted (though it can get dark when it wants to) than the previous two games. The best part is that it has almost nothing to do with the other two games except for referencing a few events here and there but no huge spoilers. If you like a light-hearted plot with the occasional dark moment, plenty of comedy, great soundtrack and a well made battle system I recommend getting From the new world if you can. Of course I heavily recommend the first two games as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> *Top 5 main characters in gaming*
> 
> 5) Noel Kriess - Final Fantasy XIII-2
> 
> ...


Really? Where's Max? Ezio? Cole? Snake? Come on...


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2012)

That list makes me cry.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Really? Where's Max? Ezio? Cole? Snake? Come on...



Never played Max Payne (just didn't appeal to me), haven't finished AC2, don't have a PS3 so I haven't played Infamous and I already said I haven't played MGS.



Krory said:


> That list makes me cry.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2012)

Sadness. Dude gotta play those games. Then you'll see why these characters have far more depth then the ones you listed.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 1, 2012)

My Top 5 Favorite Characters 

5) The Wanderer from SoC (sometimes they don't need to say anything for them to gain my respect

4)  Niccolo from Mana Series ( His schemes always have me laughing)

3) Kid from CC & RD (She is perhaps one of the best female characters in JRPG.. her drive always gets me) 

2) Garrus from ME (Do I have to explain?

1) Big Boss aka Naked Snake


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Sadness. Dude gotta play those games. Then you'll see why these characters have far more depth then the ones you listed.



Like saying an ocean has more depth than a shotglass.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Sadness. Dude gotta play those games. Then you'll see why these characters have far more depth then the ones you listed.



Well my cousin has a copy of Infamous that I was looking to play. Problem is I have to wait until she completes the game first made all the worst by the fact that she completed the first map then basically stopped playing the game. I unfortunately can't afford a PS3 so that leaves me a bit screwed for playing it. As I've said previously I'm looking to get the MGS games. What is the game play like for MGS? I don't know much about them other than that fight between Raiden (did he die then?) and that other guy in your top 5 fights video looked awesome.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Like saying an ocean has more depth than a shotglass.



You mean like that ocean my list helped you make with your tears there?

Honestly think what you want, I personally like those characters.


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2012)

I have filled many-a-ocean with my tears shed for all of the misguided and closed-minded fools of the world.

It's nothing new to see another added to the list.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> I have filled many-a-ocean with my tears shed for all of the misguided and closed-minded fools of the world.
> 
> It's nothing new to see another added to the list.



I'm actually curious about this. Do you call anyone who disagrees with you or has a different opinion than you a close minded fool?


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

*Top 5 WORST main characters in gaming*

5) Bayonetta



4) Johnny Garland - Shadow Hearts: From the new world



3) Edge Maverick - Star Ocean: The last hope



2) Cloud Strife - Final Fantasy VII



1) Vaan - Final Fantasy XII



Look at him lamenting his own fail existence and who can blame him? 

What I find funny is that I actually like all but one of the games these characters star in. The first to guess which I don't like is gets a rep

Can't wait to see how people react to this list.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2012)

>all JRPGs

No, no. I like this.


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >all JRPGs
> 
> No, no. I like this.



Yeah, but so was 3/5ths of the best list...

A list that included an FFXIII-2 character, to boot.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >all JRPGs
> 
> No, no. I like this.



It's one of them but I'm actually a JRPG fan which makes it ironic that JRPG characters damn near fill that list except for Bayo


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2012)

I like how you put Cloud on that list and not Lightning when RITURING is just the copy pasted version of Cloud as a girl to sell more copies. 

Not enuff uva's in the world.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 1, 2012)

Almost every FFX13 character was horrible...

Top 4 most overrated Games I have played

4) Halo 3

3) MvC 3

2) CODMW3

1)FFVII


----------



## Awesome (Apr 1, 2012)

I forgot Demons Souls / Dark Souls was a JRPG

Nevermind, good JRPGs exist 

edit: Wrong thread, but still stands true.

Top 5 JRPGs...

FF6,9,10 
Dark Souls / Demons Souls
All the rest are shit or overhyped


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2012)

>FFX
>Not overhyped

Lulz


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 2, 2012)

The World said:


> I like how you put Cloud on that list and not Lightning when RITURING is just the copy pasted version of Cloud as a girl to sell more copies.
> 
> Not enuff uva's in the world.



Except Lightning actually managed to grow as a character in a good way while Cloud only managed to annoy me even more the further I got into FFVII.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2012)

There was growth?

All she did was stop using "hmpf" as her basic answer to everyone.

That isn't growth, that's a bland character getting blander.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 2, 2012)

The World said:


> There was growth?
> 
> All she did was stop using "hmpf" as her basic answer to everyone.
> 
> That isn't growth, that's a bland character getting blander.



Yes there was. Don't blame me if you were too ignorant to notice it.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, this thread been pretty garbage for the past few pages. 

Can someone make another list already? I'm fresh out of ideas at the moment.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Why don't you like Cloud?

@ Georgie

I dunno, I'm out of ideas too. I'm just reading other people's list.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Why don't you like Cloud?
> 
> @ Georgie
> 
> I dunno, I'm out of ideas too. I'm just reading other people's list.



Many many reasons. He started to earn a small amount of my respect come to the last disc but I'm afraid it was too little too late.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Top 5 Dragon Quest Games*

1. Dragon Quest VII
2. Dragon Quest VI
3. Dragon Quest V
4. Dragon Quest IV
5. Dragon Quest VIII


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Top 5 Dragon Quest Games*
> 
> 1. Dragon Quest VII
> 2. Dragon Quest VI
> ...



Okay I may or may not have played another Dragon Quest apart from DQVIII (honestly don't see how its your business one way or the other ), but your list is all wrong. VIII should be on top. I hate this list.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

I hate Jorge.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought 6 was the best


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Okay I may or may not have played another Dragon Quest apart from DQVIII (honestly don't see how its your business one way or the other ), but your list is all wrong. VIII should be on top. I hate this list.



You like DQVIII too?

SO DO I! Jessica was so banging. Yangus was a fucking beast. Then you have Dhoul-fucking-magus and you have something right here. Other DQ games are weak in comparison....well DQIV and V are ok though and pretty damn great.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> I hate Jorge.



Eh, you're okay. 



The World said:


> I thought 6 was the best



Are you even listening?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Okay I may or may not have played another Dragon Quest apart from DQVIII (honestly don't see how its your business one way or the other ), but your list is all wrong. VIII should be on top. I hate this list.


So you haven't played any of the ones before VIII then? 



The World said:


> I thought 6 was the best


It's a tough call, but I gotta go with VII. It just had a lot more going for it I thought. Much more content, too.

*Top 5 NES Games:*

1) Final Fantasy III
2) Super Mario III
3) Megaman something or other (too many to recall)
4) Zelda II
5) Crystalis


Maybe.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Crystalis? Wtf is that? Some type of liquor?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> You like DQVIII too?



Yes. I am Furious George and I like good games and I am Furious.



CrazyMoronX said:


> So you haven't played any of the ones before VIII then?



Possibly. 




> It's a tough call, but I gotta go with VII. It just had a lot more going for it I thought. Much more content, too.
> 
> *Top 5 NES Games:*
> 
> ...



Dude, what have you not played the original Zelda? Unforgivable list. 

I am Furious George and its bout' time I came up with a new list you guys are dropping the ball I AM George and I will pick it up and run with it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, you seem to like similar stuff to me as of late.

You might actually be cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I never really got into the first Zelda game.

Zelda II is better anyway.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

Fuck you, Jorge, I did like two lists a few pages ago.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Fuck you, Jorge*, I did like two lists a few pages ago.



Cover your bum Georgie.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wow, you seem to like similar stuff to me as of late.
> 
> You might actually be cool.



We do?  Dragon Quest VIII is one thing but what else have we agreed on recently?



CrazyMoronX said:


> I never really got into the first Zelda game.
> 
> *Zelda II is better anyway.*



I'm going to smack you in public.



Krory said:


> Fuck you, Jorge, I did like two lists a few pages ago.



I saw it. You're part of the problem. 



Esura said:


> Cover your bum Georgie.



This joke was alright by me. 

8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Come at me bro.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> We do?  Dragon Quest VIII is one thing but what else have we agreed on recently?


Hmmm, I dunno. Some soundtracks, um...some other stuff. 



> This joke was alright by me.
> 
> 8/10



I'm a jokester when I want to be. It's in my blood. Would shame my father otherwise.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Come at me bro.



You don't wanna none of this E-fury, old man. Think it through and just apologize for the Zelda II mishap. 



Esura said:


> Look at me!! I'm Esura!



Whoa, we gotta regular Don Knotts over here, don't we?! Not alright by me. 

0/10 for being cocky.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm only cocky about things I know I'm good at. Drawing and comedy is my forte.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I will not apologize for your poor taste in video games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will not apologize for your poor taste in video games.



Takes one to know one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

So you know George?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will not apologize for your poor taste in vid-



*frame freezes while CMX is in mid-sentence* 

Well, it certainly looks like CMX is getting ready to take a world-class beating, right folks?

Speaking of world-class beatings, boy is *Killer Instinct for the Super Nintendo Entertainment System, Game Boy and Arcade* taking a HUGE one in a current matchup for the* VIDEO GAME ORIGINAL SOUNDTRACK TOURNAMENT hosted by Cyckness* I am Furious George! Boy howdy, it is brutal. I would strongly suggest participating in this *VG Tourney* if you don't want your favorite *Video Game Original Soundtracks* to lose. We are no longer taking entries so make your to check the* LIST OF PARTICIPANTS* on the *Stickied Thread*.





​


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL I forgot all about Cyckness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Shameless advertising?

What are you? Youtube?


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, I post my blog at any chance I get.

Speaking of that...I need to update it. I'm off Wednesday so I can play some Vesperia, fuck around in Photoshop, and do my blog big.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shameless advertising?
> 
> What are you? Youtube?





But seriously I thought up a new list and will probably post it soon.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

So you be dwarfing people huh?


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

>Claims to have a forte in comedy
>Uses the "takes one to know one" joke

Kids these days...

@Jorge - Give me ideas.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Whatever, you just have to see me in action one of these days...

When I get over my stage fright. 



I'm better at writing jokes than actually telling them to the public.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

So, the Dane Cook excuse.

Ironic because Dane Cook is full of shit and not funny, too.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey...comedians have feelings too. 

You probably don't even know how to laugh anyway.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

You don't know how to be funny, so I guess you'll never know.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm already funny. I'm already there...at that level. Just get that stick out of your ass and chill and sit back with a 40 and laugh.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

So you agree you're at Dane Cook level?

So you're not funny.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> So you agree you're at Dane Cook level?
> 
> So you're not funny.



No, I say I am at Kat Williams level.

Or at least I'm trying to get there. I'm really at least at Dave Chappelle's level though.

Who is Dane Cook anyways?


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

So still not funny, then.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Dave Chappelle makes Kat Williams look like Dane Cook.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Dave Chapelle makes Dave Chappelle look like Dane Cook

That's how good he is


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Dave Chappelle makes Katt Williams look like a Dane Cook that was inspired by Carrot Top.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Katt Williams > Chapelle

Fuck that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vcIQ0pl4N90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

"Bill Cosby as Himself"= funniest stand-up comedy act ever.



Esura said:


> Katt Williams > Chapelle
> 
> Fuck that.



Oh for the love of-Esura, is it possible for you to have bad taste in every single area of your life?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Katt Williams is what happens when a middle schooler learns the f-word. He can be funny when half of his routine isn't drowned out by bleeps.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

Jorge, you still have not given me ideas.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Jorge, you still have not given me ideas.



I don't have "ideas", plural. I have an idea singular and I ain't lettin' you steal it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

So you mean you aren't going to let me Dane Cook you?


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Oh for the love of-Esura, is it possible for you to have bad taste in every single area of your life?



Don't get me wrong, I like Chappelle ever since the first season of The Chappelle Show, but when I saw Katt William perform...my ass was blown. He is like the modern incarnation of Redd Foxx.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like Chappelle ever since the first season of The Chappelle Show, but when I saw Katt William perform...my ass was blown. He is like the modern incarnation of Redd Foxx.



Paul Mooney > both of them

Seriously saying that President Bush mama looks like the man of the oatmeal box kills me every time


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Paul Mooney > both of them
> 
> Seriously saying that President Bush mama looks like the man of the oatmeal box kills me every time


Well its Paul fucking Mooney, of course he is better than both of them. 

You ever hear his Last Samurai joke he did on the Chappelle Show?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfAEgUKUIzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2012)

I remember a day when black comedians were funny.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 3, 2012)

His stand-ups are classic though lol...


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> I remember a day when black comedians were funny.



They still are, you just have to look. I'm one of them.

Anyone ever hear all of Redd Foxx classics? My late grandmama had some records of his performances in her attic and she played them for me when I was younger and boy that shit was funny.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> I remember a day when black comedians were funny.



Eddie Murphy is still the king. His shit cracks me up. Same with Chris Tucker. But that dude can be in anything and I still fucking laugh.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 4, 2012)

A new idea for you Krory: Top 5 Saving Grace Characters

Basically, in games where most of the rest of the cast sucks, the one character thats pretty awesome. An example being Auron. It could be a group of characters too if they together are cool but none of the members really stand out too much individually(the Turks, for instance). A hard idea to work with but its all I've got at the moment.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

I think that's an excellent idea. I'll have to give it some thought. Thanks.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> A new idea for you Krory: Top 5 Saving Grace Characters
> 
> Basically, in games where most of the rest of the cast sucks, the one character thats pretty awesome. An example being Auron. It could be a group of characters too if they together are cool but none of the members really stand out too much individually(the Turks, for instance). A hard idea to work with but its all I've got at the moment.



Why'd you have to help him? It was fun watching him suffer.  

Anyway, my list should come soon. Just thinking about which order I should put them in.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 4, 2012)

I like to participate in this without actually needing to make any lists. I'm not good at making lists.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 5, 2012)

Top 5 C&C Tiberian Sun tracks:

1. Approach
2. Dusk Hour
3. What Lurks
4. Valves
5. Mutants (always makes me think about sex for some reason)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 10, 2012)

If you don't use the idea I gave you soon Krory I might use it myself.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 10, 2012)

Time for the greatest list of all timez.

Top 5 games from the "Warriors" franchise

5.) Fist of the North Star: Ken's Fury
4.) Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3
3.) Dynasty Warriors 6 Empires
2.) Dynasty Warriors 4
1.) Warriors Orochi 3


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2012)

Top 5 games of the Warriors franchise:

5. Watching paint dry
4. Watching paint dry
3. Watching paint dry
2. Watching paint dry
1. Trading in Dynasty warriors for $2.


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Top 5 games of the Warriors franchise:
> 
> 5. Watching paint dry
> 4. Watching paint dry
> ...



 oh you


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2012)

As per WPK's suggestion...

*Top 5 Saving Grace Characters:*

(Note: The following is not indicative of the quality of the game itself)

5. Zed (Wild ARMs)

4. Bunji Kugashira (GunGrave)

3. The Prince (Prince of Persia series)

2. Paxton Fettel (F.E.A.R. Series)

1. Eleanor Lamb (BioShock 2)


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

I completely forgot the idea I had for a list.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Apr 30, 2012)

My top 5 final boss fights. Spoilers for  them are on, of course

5. Naruto shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2:


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Apr 30, 2012)

Top 5 greatest Final boss fights, continued:

3. Bayonetta: Jubileus


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2012)

No Shadow bosses on there? The hell?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Apr 30, 2012)

That would probably be in the top 10, not top 5.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2014)

Been back to doing these years later haha. Here's my newest one! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DmMBZNlWxo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

What the fuck, how do you enable this shit to just show up? I click youtube icon but it does this!!!!


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 9, 2014)

Remove the 's' after 'http'

also this thread is killing my browser


----------



## Light Warrior (Apr 9, 2014)

Another way to imbed YouTube videos is to only include the letter-and-number code after watch?v= and before the ampersand (&) in the youtube tags.

Top 5 adaptation games (games that are derived from some other form of media):

5. Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3
4. Scott Pilgrim vs. the World: The Game
3. Transformers: Fall of Cybertron
2. Batman: Arkham City
1. South Park: The Stick of Truth


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2014)

Light Warrior said:


> Another way to imbed YouTube videos is to only include the letter-and-number code after watch?v= and before the ampersand (&) in the youtube tags.
> 
> Top 5 adaptation games (games that are derived from some other form of media):
> 
> ...



This is a pretty good idea. Might do this next. 



αshɘs said:


> Remove the 's' after 'http'
> 
> also this thread is killing my browser



Thanks. Also, sorry. Dunno how to make it not kill your browser lol.


----------

